# What is missing?



## fivemega

*What Incandescent flashlight(s) can be made but nobody make them.
What would you like to own which is not existed but doable with today's technology?
What body size? Head size? Form factor? Battery chemistry? Battery configuration? Number of cells? Brightness? Run time? 
Let's be realistic and concentrate to Incandescent only.*


----------



## Carpenter

Can't wait to hear some these suggestions..


----------



## Icebreak

How about a WA1111 in an M3, C3, G3 or Leef?

FM 1111 Bi-Pin

Since it's you asking I'll need to think about the question a little more. FM can make anything. I have really enjoyed the modifications you've done on my wallet. Much easier to slip in and out of a pocket now.

- Jeff


----------



## maxilux

I would like an SL Stinger with Lio and about 300 Lumen for 3 hr runtime


----------



## greenLED

A small (keychain size, if you may), bright incan flashlight. It'd be nice to have a strong incan contender in that category.


----------



## Nubo

Are there IRC bulbs made in smaller wattages? Smallest I've seen mentioned is 35 watts, which is fine for tinkerers, but something on the order of 10 watts or so would enable a pocket-size light with serious punch and non-ridiculous runtime and help with heat issues. I.e., remove some of the compromises which exist in the small-but-powerful incan category.

edit: well, I found at least one mention of a 10W IRC bulb, in a Topeak bicycle light, apparently the bulb itself is from the Osram Decostar line. However my weak attempts to find a source for low-wattage Osram Decostar bulbs brings up a steady stream of non-US websites and wattages only down to 20w. Does Osram not sell in the US?


edit again - hey look at this! Osram "Mini Star", bulbs with their own built-in relfectors, IRC, 10W available. But where? 

Check out the 12v, 10w axial reflector bulb on the last page.

http://www.osram.com/_global/icons/pdf.gif


----------



## Germanator

Porcupine/Pineapple Body/Grenade-Combat Feel
3c or 2d Litho (Medium Size Feel)
Over power phillips bulb or Wa
45 Min Run Time
Regulated for multiple Settings
Built in or recessed led's near tail for Ambient Mood lighting
(Red or Blue) -
Clickie Switch
Black or Gun Metal


just brainstorming
I know it's a stretch


----------



## lctorana

A F-cell flashlight with a high-power Xenon globe.

Or even the high-power Xenon globe as a PR drop-in.

We've seen "Super Krypton" and halogen high-power globes, but it's time to take the next step.

By "high power", I mean 8W or above.


----------



## KingGlamis

How about a dual-filament bulb with low and high beam (similar to some car headlight bulbs)? Battery type should be either AA or RCR123A, 12V, and as much output as possible. Size should be no bigger than a 3D Mag, maybe even 2D, but with a much larger reflector than a Mag. Adjustable focus would be awesome, just like a Mag (without the dark hole would be best). And lasty, I don't know if this has been tried or if it would even work, but how about a reflector that had a smooth portion at the narrow end of the cone and orange peel for the outer sections of the reflector. This could, in theory, provide a long-throwing hot spot with decent side spill.

OR... instead of the dual-filament bulb, why not put a potentiometer in the light and make it infinitely adjustable for light output?


----------



## Ty_Bower

I'd like something that takes a pair of rechargeable NiMH AA cells side by side (to keep it small and compact). Aim for slightly less than a 1C discharge rate to give an hour of runtime. It might make sense to put some kind of regulator circuit in there for soft start / constant output / cell protection.

Actually, I'd probably just spring for something like the Surefire A2 if there were a decent rechargeable option for it. The existing choices don't pack enough capacity. LEDs not required.


----------



## leukos

To answer your question, FM, I think the niche is for a good incandescent that has enough battery power to use it all night long without changing batteries--maybe 100 lumens for 8 hours? D sized li-ions? 6x 18650? Probably would require a soft start circuit as well. I think there are a lot of security officers and outdoors enthusiasts (like me) that would be interested in such a light.


----------



## Trashman

How about a mini-elephant? An exact copy of an elephant, only much smaller in size? Perhaps, powered by 12 x AAA or something like that. Or an even smaller version than that?

Just an idea...


----------



## Patriot

anything li-ion and regulated.


----------



## Brozneo

An Incan which is around 700 / 800 lumens, SF M6 size/style, 2 hour run time, can run on a variety of batts eg. primaries / rechargeable etc, beam which is half throw / half spill - possibly adjustable....


----------



## mdocod

Something that makes use of Sub-C cells, since they are the mainstay of the RC crowd, they have some of the best advancements and cells available. 4500mAH in a package the length of a AAA and less girth that a standard C. Honestly I'm not sure what configuration would be best, maybe a 3x sub-C with a bezel supporting D26 lamps, maybe a 6 sub-C running 2 a breast that has a magish size head (turbo). Would be great for running globes like the 5761 for almost an hour in a package the length of a 2D.


----------



## KeyGrip

Patriot36 said:


> anything li-ion and regulated.



That's it right there. When I start my flashlight company the first light we're going to make will be an incandescent roughly the size of a SureFire E2e with Willie Hunt's LVR and able to use Li-Ions. Somewhere between 60-80 lumens for a basic model would be good.


----------



## bfg9000

fivemega said:


> *What Incandescent flashlight(s) can be made but nobody make them.
> *


 Nobody makes a bipin socket for the A2 that fits the Strion bulb. No sir, even though many people have asked. It is roughly the size of an E2e with Willie Hunt's LVR and able to use Li-ions.

BTW the IRC is available in 20w here, but only with an attached dichroic reflector. The problem with IRC is they are all 12v bulbs that require ~18v to look good, and 5 Li-ion or 15 NiMH makes for a big light. Hopefully they will make some 6v ones in the future.


----------



## FlashInThePan

I'll echo posts 5 and 11.

A good, small, keychain-sized incan would be really nice. The only two lights I can think of in this ballpark are the Mag solitaire - which is too dim - and the Surefire E1e w/lumens factory bulb - which is a bit big. I readily accept the fact that no incan's going to rival my Draco's 100+ lumens using the same form factor, but a solitaire-sized incan that could push out even 30-40 lumens would be great.

But post #11 really hits the nail on the head. It'd be great to find a light that could provide 100 lumens for the entire night, without needing to replace the batteries. (I'm guesing you'd need regulation for that as well.) But darn it - if you can pull off 800 lumens for an hour with your 1-hour ROP, there's got to be a way to get a solid 6-8 hour, 100 lumen light. I'd buy that.

- FITP


----------



## skalomax

More Elephants! :huh:


----------



## Paul5M

Do you think you can outdo BigLeef System + M head/KT4? In stainless steel may be?


----------



## paulr

FlashInThePan said:


> A good, small, keychain-sized incan would be really nice. The only two lights I can think of in this ballpark are the Mag solitaire - which is too dim - and the Surefire E1e w/lumens factory bulb - which is a bit big. I readily accept the fact that no incan's going to rival my Draco's 100+ lumens using the same form factor, but a solitaire-sized incan that could push out even 30-40 lumens would be great.



You DO realize the E1e you mention (at least with the stock bulb) is only about 15 lumens, I hope. Anyway maybe you could try a UK 2AAA xenon which is keychain sized and probably in the 10 lumen range. Or the Princeton Tec Blast is a bit bigger than the UK with similar output with a bigger reflector.


----------



## MikeSalt

greenLED said:


> A small (keychain size, if you may), bright incan flashlight. It'd be nice to have a strong incan contender in that category.



+1 on that one. Similar in size to a Fenix P1, but with an RCR123 cell and a good bulb. I suppose you can do that with a Surefire E1E, but a dedicated 90ish lumen incandescent would be fantastic.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Something with a soft-start feature, regulated output (either by electronics or by use of lion cells), long runtime and cheap to run (rechargeable, cheap and common bulbs).


----------



## paulr

How about something in a mini-lantern form factor, powered by one or two Sony NP-F970 camcorder packs. Those are 7.2v 6000mAh packs (six 18650's inside) that cost just 30 bucks or so each on ebay. That helps with the resistance and connectivity issue of loose cells. The light should have an LVR type regulator for the incan bulb which I imagine at around 30 watts. It could have a 3 watt incan or LED low beam and a red LED taillight.


----------



## LuxLuthor

1) More Elephants.

2) Perhaps an even wider host that could hold 3 x Emoli or A123 safe Lithium cells in 3s single and double stack options which could allow 3s2p, 2s2p, 4s, 5s, or 6s configurations. These also put out major amps, and if narrowed to your "D Mag" like Elephant, could be used with KIU, new AW D Driver, your FM3H heads. I.D. would need to be about 56-57mm.

3) Quick connect battery holder base, with drop in charger base & refill battery holder sticks. This would allow a quick push/twist to lock battery pack into light/switch head, and hot swap/easy use battery supply. Ideally, the battery holder base would allow user to replace individual cells as they choose. It is another way to give longer run times with easy to replace battery packs. 

The current systems you have made require unscrewing the tailcap, taking apart the battery holder, replacing individual cells & reassembly. I think there would be a demand for a ready to go, quick connect spare pack with easy charging option. Your current tailcap charging option plug requires the light to be taken out of operation while you plug charger into tailcap.

4) I think incorporating AW's new D Driver with multi-level brightness (& perhaps waiting for his regulated version--depending on option) gives many new options for many of your light designs, including saving batteries if low setting is used primarily.

5) I have been wondering if it would be possible to make a telescoping tube, extending out in front of a Maglite that you could slide forward & back to reduce side spill. I have tried making tubes out of paper like a Priority Mail envelope that sticks out 5-10 inches in front of lens, and it works very well at narrowing the beam...even at the expense of reducing overall spill lumens. Because of heat, it would need to be made of metal, with a dark, non-reflective coating inside.

6) Have an easy to see battery voltage/LED indicator of charge remaining.

Well I could go on for a long time with many more ideas, but I have probably already lost you.


----------



## lctorana

No no Lux, all good stuff.

Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Supernam

leukos said:


> To answer your question, FM, I think the niche is for a good incandescent that has enough battery power to use it all night long without changing batteries--maybe 100 lumens for 8 hours? D sized li-ions? 6x 18650? Probably would require a soft start circuit as well. I think there are a lot of security officers and outdoors enthusiasts (like me) that would be interested in such a light.



I'm with leukos... law enforcement/security etc. need better duty lights. I want the following:

Similar size with current duty lights (SL Stinger, SL-20x)
Waterproof/shock proof
Externally rechargeable
Good beam (MOP or LOP)
1.5 HR Runtime 
GOOD BATTERIES, very important... looking for high capacity LiIons like 2C's for stinger sized, and 3D's for SL20x size (when the protected ones come out anyway, or build in a protection circuit into the light and use unprotected cells).


----------



## fivemega

Icebreak said:


> How about a WA1111 in an M3, C3, G3 or Leef?
> 
> FM 1111 Bi-Pin
> - Jeff


*That would be a 2x18500 body with 2.5" head and WA1111. Right?*
-------------------------


maxilux said:


> I would like an SL Stinger with Lio and about 300 Lumen for 3 hr runtime


*Are you refering to Megatinger 5C powers up 1499?*
-------------------------


greenLED said:


> A small (keychain size, if you may), bright incan flashlight. It'd be nice to have a strong incan contender in that category.


*To power up Strion bulb, you will need at least 1000mAh Li-Ion which is about size of 14670 which is too big for keychain unless step down to Carley 723 using single R123 which is still same size of E1e*
------------------------


Nubo said:


> Check out the 12v, 10w axial reflector bulb on the last page.
> 
> http://www.osram.com/_global/icons/pdf.gif


*It is possible to make a reflector to fit over reflectorized bulb for narrower beam but to power up mentioned 35 watt bulb you will need at least 5x17670 with a dummy in 2.5D M*g size flashlight.*
-----------------------


Germanator said:


> Porcupine/Pineapple Body/Grenade-Combat Feel
> 3c or 2d Litho (Medium Size Feel)
> Over power phillips bulb or Wa
> 45 Min Run Time
> Regulated for multiple Settings
> 
> just brainstorming
> I know it's a stretch


*Is this similar to FM85 with added regulator?*
-----------------------


lctorana said:


> A F-cell flashlight with a high-power Xenon globe.
> Or even the high-power Xenon globe as a PR drop-in.
> We've seen "Super Krypton" and halogen high-power globes, but it's time to take the next step.
> By "high power", I mean 8W or above.


*Do you mean F cell (33mmDx90mmL) which is basicaly 1.5D or you mean AF which is 18mmDx50mmL ?
ROP low is 11 watt PR drop in.*
----------------------


KingGlamis said:


> How about a dual-filament bulb with low and high beam (similar to some car headlight bulbs)? Battery type should be either AA or RCR123A, 12V, and as much output as possible. Size should be no bigger than a 3D Mag, maybe even 2D, but with a much larger reflector than a Mag. Adjustable focus would be awesome, just like a Mag (without the dark hole would be best). And lasty, I don't know if this has been tried or if it would even work, but how about a reflector that had a smooth portion at the narrow end of the cone and orange peel for the outer sections of the reflector. This could, in theory, provide a long-throwing hot spot with decent side spill.
> 
> OR... instead of the dual-filament bulb, why not put a potentiometer in the light and make it infinitely adjustable for light output?


*Surefire 10X and 9AN have dual bulb and Streamlight uses dual fillament bulb.
Advanced texture reflector have been offered in several flashlights and FM3H-2
BTW, bulb opening area have heavier textured and lens area have SMO or less textured.*
--------------------------


Ty_Bower said:


> I'd like something that takes a pair of rechargeable NiMH AA cells side by side (to keep it small and compact).
> Actually, I'd probably just spring for something like the Surefire A2 if there were a decent rechargeable option for it. The existing choices don't pack enough capacity. LEDs not required.


*2AA side by side were made by Princeton and Underwater K but not regulated.
For something brighter than A2 and longer run rechargeable, you need 2x18500 or larger.*
---------------------------


leukos said:


> To answer your question, FM, I think the niche is for a good incandescent that has enough battery power to use it all night long without changing batteries--maybe 100 lumens for 8 hours?


*Similar to this or even this using 5 or 6 cell bulb will provide long run per charge.*
-------------------------


Trashman said:


> How about a mini-elephant? An exact copy of an elephant, only much smaller in size? Perhaps, powered by 12 x AAA or something like that. Or an even smaller version than that?
> Just an idea...


*Isn't 4x14670 in 1D M*g size better than 12AAA?*
------------------------


Brozneo said:


> An Incan which is around 700 / 800 lumens, SF M6 size/style, 2 hour run time, can run on a variety of batts eg. primaries / rechargeable etc, beam which is half throw / half spill - possibly adjustable....


*To run an WA1111 with over 800 bulb lumens for 2 hours, you will need 3P/2S 18650 like this.*
------------------------


mdocod said:


> maybe a 6 sub-C running 2 a breast that has a magish size head (turbo). Would be great for running globes like the 5761 for almost an hour in a package the length of a 2D.


*This would be 2 battery stick of Stinger type side by side which will hardly fit in Elephant body. I think 3P/2S 18650 will serve better.*
---------------------------


Paul5M said:


> Do you think you can outdo BigLeef System + M head/KT4? In stainless steel may be?



*What is wrong with Big Leef and why stainless steel? Too heavy.*
--------------------------


paulr said:


> How about something in a mini-lantern form factor, powered by one or two Sony NP-F970 camcorder packs. Those are 7.2v 6000mAh packs (six 18650's inside) that cost just 30 bucks or so each on ebay. That helps with the resistance and connectivity issue of loose cells. The light should have an LVR type regulator for the incan bulb which I imagine at around 30 watts. It could have a 3 watt incan or LED low beam and a red LED taillight.



*That is a good price for 6x18650 but as you mentioned will fit in lantern type square light which is hard to machine.*
-------------------------


LuxLuthor said:


> 1)
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> 5)
> 6)


*1)I agree.
2)57mm ID is even larger than M*g head.
3)To recharge batteries individualy without removing tail cap requires complicated system and hard to seal.
4)That's true. Regulation system will open many doors for different hot wire flashlights.
5)That would only remove side spill without increasing throw or hot spot.
6)That is my dream to see LCD screen flashlight with all information about total run time, remaining run time, bulb age and...*
------------------------------


Supernam said:


> Similar size with current duty lights (SL Stinger, SL-20x)
> Waterproof/shock proof
> Externally rechargeable
> Good beam (MOP or LOP)
> 1.5 HR Runtime


*How about regulated WA1166 in rechargeable 4xLi-Ion "C" flashlight with 90 minutes run time?*


----------



## leukos

fivemega said:


> *Similar to this or even this using 5 or 6 cell bulb will provide long run per charge.*


 
Yes, FM, you have made battery holders and setups that could work, but IMO, there is too much power there for a 5 or 6 cell mag bulb to be used reliably. Probably would need a soft start circuit. I really would like a HA body that can accept a SF M series head and an M6 tailcap that could hold either A123's, D sized li-ions, or 6x 18650 with an integrated soft start circuit. And if I were really dreaming, a circuit that was user adjustable for voltage and amperage output.


----------



## Flash Harry

fivemega said:


> *How about regulated WA1166 in rechargeable 4xLi-Ion "C" flashlight with 90 minutes run time?*


 
I once got caught short of battery power poking around in an overgrown area trying to flush a prowler. Anything long running in a FM body would be useful. How about something with two hours runtime? Three hours?

And more Elephants.

And more warning when you release anything in Gold-plate. I missed the last two! :mecry:


----------



## flashfan

Another vote for a new, keychain-sized incandescent. Love my UKE 2AAA mini pocket, but I'd be very interested in something smaller and brighter, but it must still have decent runtime.


----------



## Daekar

My major desires for incans are:

Same light/runtime in smaller package
Multiple levels
Easy-to-change/charge battery packs or batteries
Regulation

And really... most of those are here already or coming soon. 

What I've been looking for (and failing to find) isn't something I want, it's for a gift. My buddy who does security would like a brighter, longer-running but still compact version of his SL Ultrastinger. The perfect thing would be a 3C lion light with a tail-switch, that was compatible with a Surefire M3 or M4 turbohead, and could operate for 90+ minutes. I'm hoping the lumen rating would be somewhere above 350 torch lumens...

LuxLuthor pretty much hit it on the head for most of the other things that I see for improvement.


----------



## YAK-28

how about a right angle adpater for a m*g c and d like the uk 4aa unilite? or one to fit your 3x18500 axial set up. what was that oval shaped 3 led walking light? maybe an wa1185 out the front with a multi mode switch and a couple leds for a walk/lantern bottom?(ultimate camper's special)


----------



## YAK-28

what about a big beam clone five mega style? you could make a bigger reflector and have bulb choices.


----------



## LuxLuthor

OK, more ideas off the top of my head....and I know 57mm is larger than Mag Head. A compromise would be to use an 27x55mm I.D. oval battery holder that could hold a bi-layer of the 26-27mm Emoli/A123 (includes their cardboard holder). 

The only other ways of getting enough voltage from these safe cells is to make a belt battery pack with low resistance cable to hand held lamp head, or you could always make a science fiction type "Flashlight Glove" with lamp protruding above & beyond your fist, and a bracelet of batteries farther back that includes heat and weather insulation. 

1) Make a sliding tray with a secure anchor/clip that allows various colors of glass lenses to be interchanged. Would need a slot with tracks in flashlight head, and a round glass lens holder that would slide out, and the user replaces the lens colors in the tray which slides back in--think CD/DVD tray that secures disc when closed. 

Could include the standard clear, frosted, red, blue, amber, green, yellow, orange, polarizing. I have no idea who can make glass lenses in heat resistant colors.

2) Higher amp, momentary on switch. The stock mag switch is really pretty cheesy and flimsy.

3) Lower resistance Mag, so people don't have to do all the various "resistance fixes," and can reliably get more voltage where it's needed.

4) Secure anchor in tail with sturdy wrist strap.

5) Swivel-Joint between battery and lamp where lamp could be aimed 90 to 180 degrees relative to battery shaft.

6) Insulated Mags for the coming winter days, where the cold metal is not exactly "hand friendly." My stopgap measure is to use Pachmayr's "Pac-Skin" in the 5x20 size which fits D Mags. Makes holding onto a frozen light easy...with or without gloves.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Love the oval body idea,

I like to see as much crammed in to the light as possible, with no space wasted, (so charging jacks are wasted on me), However it gets harder to manage the heat if you pack in stuff too close when going higher wattages.

Prehaps finding a way to connect the head of the light onto the body using (poor heat conducting) rods to maximise heat protection to the cells and handle)


----------



## ugrey

1. REGULATED incands.

2. A 4 battery/12 volt light like a SF 12P with a regular 1 hour 200 lumen lamp assembly, and a High Output lamp assembly of 350 lumens for 20 minutes. An option should be a medium size turbo head of 1.6 to 2 inches like the SF SRTH or the head on the Streamlight TL-3.

SureFire or Streamlight could make my dream come true. "Is there anybody there? Can anybody hear. Does anybody see what I see?"


----------



## lctorana

LuxLuthor said:


> Could include the standard clear, frosted, red, blue, amber, green, yellow, orange, polarizing. I have no idea who can make glass lenses in heat resistant colors.


Hi Lux,

I have noticed coloured glass lenses sold as MR16 filters, for a price.

At A$16 each, they're not cheap, but it shows they are made.

Oh, and they drop straight into a Maglite...:thumbsup:


----------



## sb_pete

I think regulation is the big thing. AW's new driver should fix that and could even include some kind low battery warning by auto switching to a lower output or something. Maybe incorporating a battery charge indicator into the charger would be the easier solution for that requirement. Doesn't seem like that would be too difficult.

For my 2cents though, the main thing missing is user customizability. You have made most of the options one could imagine with the existing tech, but never all at once. 
-If your top notch (really, no competition here) battery holders could be had all the time in any reasonable config independent of lights being made- meaning user choice in battery size, _P_S config, and the ability to screw on or off the charging extension and use sealed or unsealed tail caps for water resistance (even better would be a magcharger style charging system for the duty light crowd who can keep a charger handy most of the time, but I know that poses all sorts of probs, on the other hand, I think it wouldn't be too hard to make the bottom of the battery holders have threading around the charger port to which an extension could be added or subtracted as the user and/or weather dictated)
-If someone was doing easily accessible custom mag bodies - a website or posting listing different body/head/tailcap/bezel machining options.
- A simple bezel crenelation - nothing extreme, just the kind that lets you know you left your Mag85 on when you set it face down on a table.
-more choices in stock size reflectors (MOP only as of now), As much as I dream of getting a fm3v, I simply don't have the cash right now and MOP doesn't have the throw I need.

Put more simply, MORE MODULARITY. I love the work you do, I just wish I could pick and choose to make a light that's more me
Just my 2 cents.
Thanks for all of your innovation and great work.
-Pete


----------



## Daekar

I was trying to think of other stuff, and I got to thinking, what is the primary design influence when building a typical hotwire? The mag it's built on, what else? So I suggest that if we're looking for additional ways to improve hotwires or try new things, lets try addressing the problems that come with the host light - as a result, these parts/changes would impact a wide variety of mag mods, not just ones with a certain battery configuration. For the sake of brainstorming, I'm going to list off some things that _I feel_ are candidates for improvement in a basic mag _with no regard for what has been already addressed with mods or offerings._ This is a brainstorm only.

1) As already mentioned, the stock switch stinks. It has high resistance and it doesn't handle heat well. It also takes up too much space so mods are bigger than their battery configurations dictate. Ditch the side-switch for a twisty or tailcap switch, or make a shorter side-switch. (Hotdrivers/regulators excepted, of course)

2) Tailspring stinks. It also has high resistance and takes up too much space. It also sits higher in the tailcap than needed, taking up more space. Make a few different-length low-resistance springs available with tailcaps modded to hold them at the bottom where they belong.

3) Stock reflector stinks. It melts and it doesn't reflect well. Continue manufacturing MOP, but please make SMO and LOP too. Continue with throw-head design with an eye toward cost. Might be nice to have a throw-reflector that fit in the regular head.

4) Stock lens stinks. It melts, scratches, and has lousy transmissive qualities. UCL and Borofloat lenses are much better. Might be nice to get a sapphire lens too.

5) Alkaline batteries...well... stink. The FM battery holders are the standard by which all other battery holders are judged and I love mine. In order to boost sales and improve usability, I suggest continuing with the 6xAA/6x14500/9xAA/9x14500 holders (remember people like building ROPs!) unless the C and D li-ions decrease demand below acceptable levels, but make a complete charger-solution available through you, or at least offer the male charging jack pre-attached to wires with a standard connector on the other end. Just buy the charger, connect the jack adaptor, and plug in.

6) No lanyard attachment point. 'Nuff said.

7) Security/police types like cradle chargers. Might be hard... but then again, it sounds like you might be bored and are looking for ideas...

Last, not a gripe about the mag but an observation:
8) All of this stuff is spread out and its hard to know what's available (I know I've been surprised when I've seen some threads linked to in a discussion). A stickied master-thread of all FM sales threads would make things a lot easier, especially if it also listed smaller items you carry that could be appended to a primary-item order. That would save you from having to update a million different threads if you ran out of Boro lenses, for instance, and it might increase orders of those items with primary items. Finally, I know my mind has an easier time playing with Legos if all the pieces are in front of me - it seems to be the same with flashlights. If all the available parts are presented in one place, I think more people would end up with the hotwire light(s) that they will be happiest with.


----------



## Icebreak

fivemega said:


> *That would be a 2x18500 body with 2.5" head and WA1111. Right?*



I was thinking 2 X protected 17500 with standard M3, C3 or G3 head. 18500s would be better but still in a standard head. I don't know the parabolic architecture of those reflectors. The WA1166 throws surprisingly well using a Pelican PM6 reflector (McR27 soft [short]). I thought that the similar filament in the WA1111 would allow it to perform fairly well in a C3 etc. and that a 500 + torch lumen incan in a slim, pocketable form might be useful to some folks.

I saw the Lumens Factory EO-M3T but wanted a slicker torch for less money and more output. However, I think your idea would be more popular.

- Jeff


----------



## DM51

Icebreak said:


> I was thinking 2 X protected 17500 with standard M3, C3 or G3 head. 18500s would be better but still in a standard head.


I'm actually working on this idea already, using an M3 with a bored-out body to take 18500s (the WA1111 would draw too much current for 17500s). 

The biggest difficulty with this mod is enlarging the hole in the standard M3 reflector to take the 1111 bulb, which is a bit bigger than an MNxx. The M3 head's shock-proof "floating" system makes it awkward to clamp the reflector for reaming out the hole and I haven't found a way to do it yet that I'm happy with. But the idea of a "sleeper" M3 that looks like a standard one but belts out ~800 lm is very appealing...

FM, if you produced something like that, I think there would be a lot of takers - it is much smaller and neater than a Mag host. The same would go for a 3 x 18500 version to take a WA1185.

EDIT: Just to repeat for clarity, I mean a standard M3 head, not the M3T turbo-head.


----------



## sysadmn

Since you asked, I want one of these, only better:
Output current/voltage adjustable (this one puts out 3.6v, .5 or .9, I think), Inexpensive (the one shown runs $29.95).

[URL="http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2919732540049214515wyMROs"]

​​[/URL]_Click for larger image._​ 

Bonus points:

comes in 2,3,4D sizes
comes in a kit with bi-pin socket, al reflector, and glass lens ($15-20 in parts?)
two modes - one a "nightlight" and one full bore.


----------



## Icebreak

I'd sure like to know how that beam performs when you get the lamp to fit, DM51. I'm thinking that, though it won't throw like a turbo head would, the shear density of lumens will succeed in getting a good amount of usable photons on out there.


----------



## Sway

I could use some 4AA to 1D series holders in the style of your 8AA to 2D holders in this thread if they will work in a round/cylinder bored 1D Mag.

Something with less resistance and handle current better than the Willie Hunt style spring holder.

Please 

Later
Kelly


----------



## sb_pete

I was thinking about it at work today and had a few ideas

1. some kind of shock isolation mounting for switch/driver housings. My mag85 frequently gets loose in its bi-pin holder (brand new FM dropin bi-pin holder). Some kind of simple retrofitable thing that either holds the bi-pins in better and/or helps isolate the whole driver assembly from shocks (I understand tigerlights have something along these lines ???)

2. dual switch technology in a mag body. I have no idea how it could be retrofitted - might require brand new body. But to have something like a 1d mag body with dual switching would be awesome - I am thinking a regulated, bi-pin, lithium powered, 1D type light (kinda like These with an AW-type switch in the normal place and a momentary-on switch in the tailcap. Something like the Pelican LAPD light would be cool, but for me I really only want a momentary on switch in the rear (I know it makes no difference in terms of running a 3-way switch - just saying...)

3. The machine work you do on mag bodies is awesome, but I think it would be nice to have a few available with the bare minimum in machining - no finning or cosmetic stuff, just resizing and/or boring, so that people could then machine and finish coat to their own tastes (or have a sleeper).

4. Speaking of my tastes, I haven't seen an 11.1v tribore in a ~3D host powered by 3P3S 17500's or 17670's with A) regulated bi-pin B) cut down and re-threaded from a 6D so the knurling goes all the way back C) med width diamond-pattern machined into the knurling D) finned AND fluted head E) lightly crenelated normal size bezel F) tailcap charging port G) tailspring resistance fix H) Surefire style dull HAIII finish I) VLOP reflector :twothumbs mmmm, yummy...

Anyways, just some thoughts.
Thanks again
-Pete


----------



## jwl

Sway said:


> I could use some 4AA to 1D series holders in the style of your 8AA to 2D holders in this thread if they will work in a round/cylinder bored 1D Mag.
> 
> Something with less resistance and handle current better than the Willie Hunt style spring holder.
> 
> Please
> 
> Later
> Kelly


 
+1 Me too...


----------



## merlocka

CPF should make an "open source" flashlight.

Design & spec 3 interfaces. The head/bezel, a swtich or adapter housing, and a body.

Then publish the design drawings so anyone can make the pieces. They would all be interchangeable. 

We could have so many options then.


----------



## sb_pete

merlocka said:


> CPF should make an "open source" flashlight.
> 
> Design & spec 3 interfaces. The head/bezel, a swtich or adapter housing, and a body.
> 
> Then publish the design drawings so anyone can make the pieces. They would all be interchangeable.
> 
> We could have so many options then.



That's a pretty sweet idea! the guys making parts around here would still make money by being the ones who can actually make the parts, but having a whole bunch of designs available for people to look at and ask for to those who can actually do the work would be awesome.

Not quite what FM was asking for I think, but even so, it would probably lead to some innovation that would give him some new ideas for things to blow us away and drain our wallets


----------



## maxilux

@fivemega, wow an answer for any question, good work !


----------



## KeyGrip

LuxLuthor said:


> 1) Make a sliding tray with a secure anchor/clip that allows various colors of glass lenses to be interchanged.



This is already done in theatre lighting, and shouldn't be too difficult to implement on a smaller scale in flashlights. For reference, see the ETC Source 4 : http://www.etcconnect.com/product.overview.asp?ID=20080 
That light uses a frame to hold the color, but only because the color is a flexable plastic sheet. Small rigid glass colors wouldn't need a frame.


----------



## souptree

For me what's missing is regulation in my SF M4. Regulated incans are just the bees' knees.  FiveMega, I don't currently own any of your work, but I have been admiring it, and I'm quite sure that's going to change! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bushman5

ok picture this:

a all metal handheld lantern (handle on top) , with a 5 - 6" round aluminum or stainless steel body, BIG bundle of RC style batt packs inside, or a whole bunch of "D" NIMH batts maybe) , FM 3" turbo head on the front, choice of pencil beam or flood reflectors, Military grade toggle switch with rubber cover, a runtime of about 10 hours or so, and around 500 lumens. a choice in bulbs (bi pin, PR base, or say some of the lumens factory style drop ins..... 

i dunno, i would gladly pay for a all stainless steel hand held lantern....


----------



## fivemega

leukos said:


> IMO, there is too much power there for a 5 or 6 cell mag bulb to be used reliably.


*Isn't M*g 6 cell bulb reliabe at 7.2 volt?*


leukos said:


> I really would like a HA body that can accept a SF M series head and an M6 tailcap that could hold either A123's, D sized li-ions, or 6x 18650 with an integrated soft start circuit.


*It would be similar to this but larger. Right?*
---


Flash Harry said:


> Anything long running in a FM body would be useful. How about something with two hours runtime? Three hours?


*Carley 809 works perfectly in FM flashlights using 3 li ion "C" cells for long run per charge.*
---


Daekar said:


> My buddy who does security would like a brighter, longer-running but still compact version of his SL Ultrastinger. The perfect thing would be a 3C lion light with a tail-switch, that was compatible with a Surefire M3 or M4 turbohead, and could operate for 90+ minutes. I'm hoping the lumen rating would be somewhere above 350 torch lumens...


*Basicly you are looking fo something like this but with 3 cells to power up an WA1166 for 90 minutes.*
---
LuxLuthor,
*1) Sliding tray is very similar to camera filters which is used for color correction.
2) That is exactly what I am looking for but seems like not doable.
3) This has been done in FM11 & FM85. No sliding devices. Bulb negative pin sits on one piece socket. Positive pin directly connected to MC switch. Tail cap also have threaded hole to use piece of wire for lower resistance spring.
4) That's a great idea for small and mid size flashlights.
5) Similar to Makita work light. Right?
6) Do you mean something like PolyStinger or Stinger XT?*
---


Raoul_Duke said:


> Prehaps finding a way to connect the head of the light onto the body using (poor heat conducting) rods to maximise heat protection to the cells and handle)


*Actually, I am working on something similar.*
---


ugrey said:


> A 4 battery/12 volt light like a SF 12P with a regular 1 hour 200 lumen lamp assembly, and a High Output lamp assembly of 350 lumens for 20 minutes. An option should be a medium size turbo head of 1.6 to 2 inches like the SF SRTH or the head on the Streamlight TL-3.



*Don't you think 2x18650 or 3x18500 will serve better than 4x123?*
---


sb_pete said:


> MOP doesn't have the throw I need.
> -Pete


---
*That's why now I have 2" SMO, 2.5" Throw Master and SMO FM3V-2*
---
Daekar,
*1&2) To have a low resistance switch and tail cap spring, battery pack must be welded positive to switch, negative to body. In this case batteries won't be serviceable or individualy chargeable. Also haven't seen any forward clickie/momentary "ON" switch.
3) SMO dual function is available now and for better throw and smoother beam in 2" size DEEP REFLECTOR works fine.
4) I am sure Chris can do that.
5) Now 6AA and 9AA drop in battery holders are available but selling battery holders like 4AA or 6x17670 doesn't make sence simply because won't fit in any stock flashlight and not many people have access to lathe.
7) MC is best type I ever seen.
8) with a simple search, everybody can find out what fivemega or anybody else has in CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T*
---


DM51 said:


> FM, if you produced something like that, I think there would be a lot of takers - it is much smaller and neater than a Mag host. The same would go for a 3 x 18500 version to take a WA1185.
> Just to repeat for clarity, I mean a standard M3 head, not the M3T turbo-head.


*Are you refering to flashlights like 2x18650 & 3x18500 which can accomodate WA1111 and WA1185?*
---


sysadmn said:


> Since you asked, I want one of these


---
*You missed this and this
However, they are not good for high current use.*
---


Sway said:


> I could use some 4AA to 1D series holders in the style of your 8AA to 2D holders in this thread if they will work in a round/cylinder bored 1D Mag.
> 
> Later
> Kelly


*I may do that if there is enough interest.*
---
sb_pete,
*1) Adding shock isolation in M*g will increase total cost while you can get $$$urefire.
2) Streamlight already have flashlights with dual switches. One for incan and second for LEDs.
3) My machine work products make them seperate from others. Everybody can cut down a M*g at home garage.
4) Something like this?
---


sb_pete said:



Not quite what FM was asking for I think, but even so, it would probably lead to some innovation that would give him some new ideas for things to blow us away and drain our wallets

Click to expand...

Without publishing ideas, everybody steals my ideas like this, this, this, this and...
Can't they come up with new ideas?
---


souptree said:



FiveMega, I don't currently own any of your work.

Click to expand...

You will.
Resisting is futile.
---


Bushman5 said:



ok picture this:

a all metal handheld lantern (handle on top) , with a 5 - 6" round aluminum or stainless steel body, BIG bundle of RC style batt packs inside, or a whole bunch of "D" NIMH batts maybe) , FM 3" turbo head on the front,



Click to expand...

There is a reason most of lanterns are made of plastic.
Machining such a big item from aluminum will be costly and stainless will be heavy.*


----------



## Bushman5

weight is NOT an issue for me..it would be my truck lantern. I already have a 7" x 12" x 10" high ammo box, stuffed with a SLA battery, 6 gauge wiring, military toggle and a sealed tractor lamp on the front, it works great for site lighting or camping...but i want a BRIGHT version, maybe a lantern body with a MAG head so i could focus it (flood to spot) , with a FiveMega styling.. :devil:


----------



## LuxLuthor

*1) Sliding tray is very similar to camera filters which is used for color correction.
**I don't know how popular this would be, but it would be unique if you could get quality, heat resistance colored lens. This could theoretically be a "bezel add-on" item, and would be more marketable if it fit standard Mags. Could have a single hinge that allows lens holder to swing out, rather than a slide tray which would be a bit harder to make.*​*2) That is exactly what I am looking for but seems like not doable.
**Maybe some day.*​*3) This has been done in FM11 & FM85. No sliding devices. Bulb negative pin sits on one piece socket. Positive pin directly connected to MC switch. Tail cap also have threaded hole to use piece of wire for lower resistance spring.
**This is one of the few lights you have come out with that I never got. I honestly didn't know all these features were built into it.*​*4) That's a great idea for small and mid size flashlights.
**I was thinking even for 2D/3D Mags if it was made well enough. Something similar to a strap on police baton stick.*​*5) Similar to Makita work light. Right?
**I was kind of thinking of how the Acro 990 HID works....but as it would require separation of bulb from battery pack, not sure how viable it would be.*​*6) Do you mean something like PolyStinger or Stinger XT?**Yeah, but I like the idea of the rubber coating over aluminum frame better than the Poly plastic body model. That Pac-Skin is the perfect combination of thickness, grip, insulation properties for winter use.*​*BTW, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

Did I say more Elephants? LOL! Oh and more 2" Deep - I like the small form factor of those for 1D/1.5D*


----------



## beetleguise

There are a lot of people people (myself included) who are excited about the cree q5's and want to do mods with c cell lithiums from AW. I think a simple 4 c cutdown for 3 aw lithiums with grooves and finning would be very popular. Right now I am contracting someone to make one for me!


----------



## DM51

fivemega said:


> *Are you refering to flashlights like 2x18650 & 3x18500 which can accomodate WA1111 and WA1185?*


Yes, that is what I meant. 

The 2x18500 (1111) version would be about the size of a SF M3, with a ~1.5 inch (~40 mm) diameter head and a deep reflector. The head would have a 4 mm bi-pin socket. The 3x18500 (1185) version would have the same size head but be 50 mm longer for the extra cell. 

3x18500 would be a versatile size, as you could also run 2x18650 in it with a half-cell (17 mm long) dummy.

Interchangeable bodies and tailcaps would be nice, so you could buy one head, 2 bodies for it if you wanted, and a choice of tactical / twisty or forward-clicky tailcap.


----------



## MikeSalt

I've had an idea, but not got the facilities to implement it. Take a large leisure battery, a 700 watt inverter and a 500 watt halogen security light. Strap it all together, should be several 1000 lumens. Difficult to focus though.


----------



## paulr

fivemega said:


> *There is a reason most of lanterns are made of plastic. Machining such a big item from aluminum will be costly and stainless will be heavy.*


 I think a lantern could be made like the old 6 volt lanterns that used the 8F batteries with screw top terminals. Basically the lantern was a head/reflector/bulb assembly and maybe a taillight assembly, connected to a flat plate that screwed to the battery so the battery itself was not enclosed. Alternatively a battery could be enclosed in a plastic box, so that the other parts of the lantern (that have to deal with heat) would be metal. Or the battery enclosure could be a metal enclosure from a catalog, including some of the machined ones intended for RF applications.

I do think these direct drive incandescent lights are getting technologically behind the times and I can't get too excited about them any more, even though the machining work and the artistic concepts are just fantastic. I hope you can work with an electronics person to make some LVR-like regulated lights or even LED lights.


----------



## cat

sb_pete said:


> 3. The machine work you do on mag bodies is awesome, but I think it would be nice to have a few available with the bare minimum in machining - no finning or cosmetic stuff, just resizing and/or boring, so that people could then machine and finish coat to their own tastes (or have a sleeper).



+1. 
More HAIII gray/black. 
More like this - *4x14670 M*g 1.5D* http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=149017

I'd love to see something that looks like a large Fenix, or like Dereelight DBS or Wolf Eyes M300, but with Phillips 5761, WA1185, WA1166, etc.


----------



## jumpstat

like to see the MN20 and MN21 be made to fit into a Z46 bezel, so it can run with leef bodies. Like to have MN11 running on 2xrechargeables with output from the likes of MN21.......


----------



## cat

A good lantern - plastic, but well-made (like machine screws and nuts instead of self-tapping screws into plastic) - is also something I would like to find.


----------



## choppers

LuxLuthor said:


> More Elephants.


I agree, More Elephants...I would like to make LuxLuthor's HyperBlaster and need an Elephant with Extender body to hold 3 stacks of the new Elite 1700mAh AA cells...


----------



## LTXC^3

Chrome Elephants.
Alec


----------



## Germ

cat said:


> +1.
> More HAIII gray/black.
> More like this - *4x14670 M*g 1.5D* http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=149017


 
+2

I'd like to see a matte HAIII gray/black Mag 2C incan with the switch removed, a tailcap switch added, using 2 AW's C Li-Ion cells, and made as short as possible. I like the looks of the light cat linked to. I also love the Kel-Lite cmacclel duracoated here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142785

Also, there don't seem to be many side by side battery lights like the ProPoly or UK lights. I have a UK2AAA eled. I love the form factor, but wish it were brighter. A small side by side light lays flat and makes an ideal pocket light imho. A larger side by side light could use seperate LED and incan modules running off the same set of batteries.


----------



## skalomax

Germ said:


> +2
> 
> I'd like to see a matte HAIII gray/black Mag 2C incan with the switch removed, a tailcap switch added, using 2 AW's C Li-Ion cells, and made as short as possible. I like the looks of the light cat linked to. I also love the Kel-Lite cmacclel duracoated here:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142785
> 
> .


 
I agree, More lights without the sideswitch but, with Tailswitches.


----------



## Germ

I'm assuming a using a tailswitch would make a 2C Mag shorter, would that be true?

A shortened 2C Mag using AW's C Li-Ion cells would make an awesome poor man's SureFire M6 and should run longer and be more ergonomic due to the smaller diameter tube.


----------



## fivemega

DM51 said:


> The 2x18500 (1111) version would be about the size of a SF M3, with a ~1.5 inch (~40 mm) diameter head and a deep reflector. The head would have a 4 mm bi-pin socket. The 3x18500 (1185) version would have the same size head but be 50 mm longer for the extra cell.


*Not exactly same but similar to what you mentioned, coming soon.*
---------------


paulr said:


> I hope you can work with an electronics person to make some LVR-like regulated lights.


*I am working on it.*
---------------


cat said:


> +1.
> More HAIII gray/black.
> More like this - *4x14670 M*g 1.5D* http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=149017


*There will be more of these.*


cat said:


> I'd love to see something that looks like a large Fenix, or like Dereelight DBS or Wolf Eyes M300, but with Phillips 5761, WA1185, WA1166, etc.


*So you wat to power up 5761 with 2x18500 ? It's over 3C and not recommended.*
---------------


choppers said:


> I agree, More Elephants...


*Seems like time to make more Elephants!*
---------------


LTXC^3 said:


> Chrome Elephants.
> Alec


*And chrome too.*
---------------


Germ said:


> +2
> I'd like to see a matte HAIII gray/black Mag 2C incan with the switch removed, a tailcap switch added, using 2 AW's C Li-Ion cells, and made as short as possible.


*Like this? 10 amps tail switch, heat sinked bi pin ceramic socket screwed into body, 2 AW's "C" cells suspended between socket spring and tail spring, possible to isolate body with rubber cover to protect hand from heat and better grip.*


----------



## Germ

fivemega said:


> *Like this? 10 amps tail switch, heat sinked bi pin ceramic socket screwed into body, 2 AW's "C" cells suspended between socket spring and tail spring, possible to isolate body with rubber cover to protect hand from heat and better grip.*


 
Yes, something like that. That takes a little off the length. What kind of clicky is that? Something like modamag's MagClickie would be cool:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159659

or something like a SureFire clicky.

Appearance wise I'm really drawn to cmacclel's rejuvenated Kel-Lite:






It has a tough, old school look to it. I'd say keep the machining very simple. Maybe just machine about .050 inch from the back of the head so the step to the body is greater and taking the roundness off so the head has a staight taper.


----------



## leukos

Considering designing an LVR?


----------



## DM51

DM51 said:


> The 2x18500 (1111) version would be about the size of a SF M3, with a ~1.5 inch (~40 mm) diameter head and a deep reflector. The head would have a 4 mm bi-pin socket. The 3x18500 (1185) version would have the same size head but be 50 mm longer for the extra cell.





fivemega said:


> *Not exactly same but similar to what you mentioned, coming soon.*


Looking forward to it!


----------



## karlthev

I haven't disappeared FM, just waitin'!



Karl


----------



## Germ

Back to the side by side lights, what about a side by side using 18650's making for a short SureFire M4?

The form factor seems to ask for two heads. One could be a variable power LED and the other an incan. This would be an all in one version of the Fenix P1D CE Q5 and ROP low that I'm using for my walks now.

The flat form factor would also be friendly for putting in a LCD readout screen 

edited to add: The light could take two SureFire C heads, each with it's own switch, then the user could mix and match heads as they choose for power and runtime. This should always leave you with a working bulb too.


----------



## cat

fivemega said:


> *So you wat to power up 5761 with 2x18500 ? It's over 3C and not recommended.*


No, I got a tech explanation and reading it a few times I've begun to understand more. (Basic elec was a long time ago for me.) 
So, 2 x AW C (sounds like it needs soft start driver?) ...maybe 3 x AW C like FM85 ? I think you gave 5761 as option on FM11 but doesn't it need click-click-click to start?

I prefer normal M*glite button not tailcap button for these lights. - The way I would use them.


----------



## Icebreak

Originally Posted by *fivemega* 

 
_*Not exactly same but similar to what you mentioned, coming soon.*
_



DM51 said:


> Looking forward to it!



M3 sized 1111? I'm in.


----------



## plasmaman

Elephants coming.....great!
4 x14670 M*g 1.5Ds coming......great!
Li battery holders without charging jacks - (ie shorter).....possible?
Finned heads as opposed to teardrops - just a personal thing.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

plasmaman said:


> Finned heads as opposed to teardrops - just a personal thing.



You not alone, although I will grab a teardrop in black if I can.


----------



## jimjones3630

How about [email protected] C size extension tubes > 26mm ID? some of your C cell extenders for AW C cell will slip over an Emoli or A123 cell some won't. Maybe made of something stronger since wall is thinner.

How about C size body with [email protected] threads on both ends but 105mm longer than a 5C? And or make 6C /7C size bodies with heads or tails threaded?


----------



## LuxLuthor

FiveMega you have all these things done yet? LOL! Actually a lot of good and interesting suggestions. Good idea for a thread.


----------



## Aircraft800

How about a One Piece reflector for 4 or 5 Cree's? Like one chunk of AL 52MM (for a M*g) with 4 or 5 individual HS reflectors machined in.

This will help the Cree's stay cool and give a great look from the business end :naughty:

If paired with a nice heat-sync with an area on the back for a driver to mount and a HA III top for the Cree's to mount, you'd have the ultimate LED mod....


----------



## weed099

I would like to see some regulated mod add-ons/sockets for our favorite Surefires & Streamlights. I see there is now a regulated driver for the Mag mods, but I'm not much of a Mag fan...too big and heavy. I'm anxiously awaiting the D26 socket, but a regulated version would be even better.


----------



## missionaryman

I think you should make a tube that's specifically designed to house either emoli's or A123's and screws directly to a mag c or d head.
It would need to be modular - starting at one cell and being extendible by one cell modules so that people can take full advantage of the new battery technology and have the flexibility to make their own designs using the bulb/cell configuration they want


----------



## sb_pete

How about this:
A 1.5 D size mag85 like the 700L you are now making but with some changes:

- a battery holder with 2 options: 3x17670 -OR- 2p3s 16340 size. It could maybe have some kind of slider in the holder which you could pop in the middle to use 123 style batteries if necessary.

- either new AW D driver (or heatsinked kiu switch like in "12aa3d" model) or even cut it down further and use a tailswitch.

- Kiu LP style bezel in Aluminum done in HAIII with the light

Basically a less expensive, brighter, rechargeable M6 with FM styling and exclusivity.

I think that would sell for sure.


----------



## fivemega

cat said:


> I'd love to see something that looks like a large Fenix, or like Dereelight DBS or Wolf Eyes M300, but with Phillips 5761, WA1185, WA1166, etc.


*Do you mean 2AA size with WA1185?*
--------------------------


jumpstat said:


> like to see the MN20 and MN21 be made to fit into a Z46 bezel, so it can run with leef bodies. Like to have MN11 running on 2xrechargeables with output from the likes of MN21.......


*Do you mean a complete large head, reflector, bezel and lens to take MN11?*
-------------------------


Germ said:


> Yes, something like that. That takes a little off the length. What kind of clicky is that?


*Negative clickie*
--------------------------


cat said:


> I prefer normal M*glite button not tailcap button for these lights. - The way I would use them.



*Best way to power up 5761 with 18xxx batteries are like this. Unless you go with fat body.*
------------------------


Icebreak said:


> M3 sized 1111? I'm in.


*How about fat M3 size with C batteries and WA1111?
Same length only 7mm fatter.*
------------------------


jimjones3630 said:


> How about [email protected] C size extension tubes > 26mm ID? some of your C cell extenders for AW C cell will slip over an Emoli or A123 cell some won't. Maybe made of something stronger since wall is thinner.
> How about C size body with [email protected] threads on both ends but 105mm longer than a 5C? And or make 6C /7C size bodies with heads or tails threaded?


*Making some extension tubes will be much more economical.*
-------------------------


LuxLuthor said:


> FiveMega you have all these things done yet?


*Not yet but I am working on*
------------------------


Aircraft800 said:


> How about a One Piece reflector for 4 or 5 Cree's? Like one chunk of AL 52MM (for a M*g) with 4 or 5 individual HS reflectors machined in.


*I had a plan for one piece large head with 7 reflectors but cost was sky high.*
-------------------------


missionaryman said:


> I think you should make a tube that's specifically designed to house either emoli's or A123's and screws directly to a mag c or d head.


*Mentioned batteries are not friendly when used with newbe. Not easy to obtain, No protection circuit, special charger required for individualy recharging and very low capacity.*
---------------------


sb_pete said:


> How about this:
> Basically a less expensive, brighter, rechargeable M6 with FM styling and exclusivity.
> I think that would sell for sure.



*This would be tail switch type 700L with Crown type bezel. Right?*


----------



## DM51

fivemega said:


> *How about fat M3 size with C batteries and WA1111?*
> *Same length only 7mm fatter.*


 Why does it have to be fatter? See my posts #58 & #72 above, and Icebreak's post #76. 

2x18500s will run a WA1111, and 3x18500 will run a WA1185. With a small head, the light would be SF M3 size. Both of these options are demanding on 18500 cells, but they are workable.

You could make a fatter C-size body to fit the same head, for those who want the safer option of using these bulbs with "C" Li-Ions.


----------



## softfeel

I would like to get my hands on a high quality flashlight with the following specs: 

- Body that fit 2x18500/3xCR123
- Use Surefire MN10, MN11 and LumensFactory EO-M3, HO-M3 LA
- Three 5mm LEDs in the head. Maybe different colour of the LEDs for different lights, white, red yellow etc. 
- Two-stage press for momentary, twist for constant light tail cap. Like the one on Surefire L1, L2 and A2.

And of course a turbo head variant of it for Surefire MN15, 16 and LumensFactory EO-M3T, HO-M3T

Kind a like an A2 aviator on steroids


I would also like buy a high quality flashlight that use 4 AA's and PR-based bulbs.


High quality does not mean [email protected] modifications. I'm talking about Surefire quality.


----------



## Germanator

Something in the size of the Beast II--Where I need a small suitcase to charge it. Also more affordable and DIY with options.


----------



## leukos

FM, could we see some more 3x 17680 holders?


----------



## missionaryman

One thing that shouldn't too hard or expensive to manufacture would be a tube to hold 18650's or 18500's in a stack of three. A double stack fits inside a bored mag tube but a triple only just falls short. The bigger tube should not need to be significantly bigger and then you can make the battery carriers to suit.

A 3s3p 18650 pack for example with protected cells would offer 6.6ah and 11.1v - 12A would only be drawing 2C on the batteries so high power hotwires with longer run times could be possible or even very long running mag85 etc.
A 3s3p 18500 would give 11.1v 4500mah and still high current possibilities wit full protection and fit into a 2.5D

I think the extra capacity over 17500/17670 validates it


----------



## sb_pete

fivemega said:


> sb_pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this:
> A 1.5 D size mag85 like the 700L you are now making but with some changes:
> 
> - a battery holder with 2 options: 3x17670 -OR- 2p3s 16340 size. It could maybe have some kind of slider in the holder which you could pop in the middle to use 123 style batteries if necessary.
> 
> - either new AW D driver (or heatsinked kiu switch like in "12aa3d" model) or even cut it down further and use a tailswitch.
> 
> - Kiu LP style bezel in Aluminum done in HAIII with the light
> 
> Basically a less expensive, brighter, rechargeable M6 with FM styling and exclusivity.
> 
> I think that would sell for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This would be tail switch type 700L with Crown type bezel. Right?*
Click to expand...

Yes more or less, making sure that the crown bezel matches the finish of the light itself. More important to me than a tailswitch though:
- heatsinked bi-pin similar to the 12aa rechargeable model you have
- battery holder able to use both 3s 17670 AND 2p3s 16340/cr123a primaries



missionaryman said:


> One thing that shouldn't too hard or expensive to manufacture would be a tube to hold 18650's or 18500's in a stack of three. A double stack fits inside a bored mag tube but a triple only just falls short. The bigger tube should not need to be significantly bigger and then you can make the battery carriers to suit.
> 
> A 3s3p 18650 pack for example with protected cells would offer 6.6ah and 11.1v - 12A would only be drawing 2C on the batteries so high power hotwires with longer run times could be possible or even very long running mag85 etc.
> A 3s3p 18500 would give 11.1v 4500mah and still high current possibilities wit full protection and fit into a 2.5D
> 
> I think the extra capacity over 17500/17670 validates it


+1
Need to bore bodies to fit 3x17*** anyways, so might as well just get a body that fits 18***.
Even cooler, maybe then use that body for the light talked about above for greater capacity.


----------



## fivemega

DM51 said:


> You could make a fatter C-size body to fit the same head, for those who want the safer option of using these bulbs with "C" Li-Ions.


*Two options will give more choices to those who want thinner body size or more capacity.*
----------------------------


softfeel said:


> I would also like buy a high quality flashlight that use 4 AA's and PR-based bulbs.
> 
> High quality does not mean [email protected] modifications. I'm talking about Surefire quality.


*I can definitly make such a flashlight but can't compete the price for 50 units. Even if I can, how many people will pay $400 for PR base 4AA flashlight?*
-----------------------------


Germanator said:


> Something in the size of the Beast II--Where I need a small suitcase to charge it. Also more affordable and DIY with options.


*Do you mean $urefire HID?*
-------------------------


leukos said:


> FM, could we see some more 3x 17680 holders?



*I think you refering to 3x17670 like this.*
--------------------------


missionaryman said:


> A 3s3p 18650 pack for example with protected cells would offer 6.6ah and 11.1v - 12A would only be drawing 2C on the batteries so high power hotwires with longer run times could be possible or even very long running mag85 etc.



*3x18xxx will fit in Elephant body and very limited quantity of these 3P/3S 18650 was made and sold to CPF folks.
Picture shows 2S/3P version.*


----------



## missionaryman

well in that case as everyone else has been saying "more elephants" but is there a budget version you could concoct?


----------



## molite

I think this is missing:
The micro 1185
With AW’s 18500’s and 18650’s being able to fire up the 1185 we need the micro 1185
Light would be the diameter of the 2” m*g head
And approx 4” long
It would be a twisty head like a Fenix P1D 
So the super micro would be a stock 2” head with a can to hold 3x18500
Med micro would be 2” head with 3x 18650 can
Both micros would support your deep 2” reflector.

You would modify your G4 bi pin socket to have threads on the outside and modify
The removable cam operator on your dual function reflectors to have threads on the 
inside so the bi-pin could screw into the neck. (It could be screwed in or out for flood or 
spot)(I think this is what “cat was asking for in an earlier post)

Of course it could be little less than 2” diameter but then the m*g head parts
wouldn’t work. And it could have a tail clicky and a charging jack,
but I’m thinking keep the first version simple.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

molite said:


> I think this is missing:
> The micro 1185
> With AW’s 18500’s and 18650’s being able to fire up the 1185 we need the micro 1185
> Light would be the diameter of the 2” m*g head
> And approx 4” long
> It would be a twisty head like a Fenix P1D
> So the super micro would be a stock 2” head with a can to hold 3x18500
> Med micro would be 2” head with 3x 18650 can
> Both micros would support your deep 2” reflector.
> 
> You would modify your G4 bi pin socket to have threads on the outside and modify
> The removable cam operator on your dual function reflectors to have threads on the
> inside so the bi-pin could screw into the neck. (It could be screwed in or out for flood or
> spot)(I think this is what “cat was asking for in an earlier post)
> 
> Of course it could be little less than 2” diameter but then the m*g head parts
> wouldn’t work. And it could have a tail clicky and a charging jack,
> but I’m thinking keep the first version simple.




I take it this is with the 3 all sitting parralel, wired in series, would be nice and short, but a tail clicky would be nice. Maybee with an extention to choose between 18500's or 18650s?


----------



## Raoul_Duke

I'd like to see FM making a 2 X 18500 E2e clickie body for his E2e TL3 or other applications.

Simmilar to the 1 x 18500 E series body FM has already made here. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179989

Would be good for your TL3 kit,

Also good for the F2 LED towers made here, by koala
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172990

also good for the lumens factory 9V lamps 

I would prefer all round knurling without cut out if you did them, but not a problem, but probably cheaper for you to machine.

Also would love them in black Ha for E2D head.

I spoke to FM and he would consider a run if there was enough interest 

So show your interest if you fancy one.


----------



## fivemega

missionaryman said:


> well in that case as everyone else has been saying "more elephants" but is there a budget version you could concoct?


*Most expensive part of Elephant flashlight is the 3" head. Obviously, larger diameter and deeper reflector would cost more.
Another big factor for total cost is the quantity.
Price of complete Elephant flashlight can go as low as 50% (half) if I make 1000 units instead of 100 but is there such a demand in small CPF community?*
--------------------------


molite said:


> I think this is missing:
> The micro 1185



*Beleive it or not, similar flashlight is on the process but not as short as you mentioned.
Imagine something like this with clicky tail switch, smaller and deeper reflector inside body and no head. This would be easily coat pocketable.*
-------------------------


Raoul_Duke said:


> I'd like to see FM making a 2 X 18500 E2e clickie body for his E2e TL3 or other applications.
> Simmilar to the 1 x 18500 E series body FM has already made here. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179989
> Would be good for your TL3 kit,


*Most of E series owners love this flashlight because of small and pocketable size but I would gladly meke 2x18500 body if there is enough interest. In this case, CL1499 can be used which is much brighter.*
-------------------------
*[size=+3]What else is missing?[/size]*


----------



## MorpheusT1

Edit:The Old Elephants (Old head design 2nd Gen were the nicest IMHO)
The one pictured with the Elephant bodies.

What else could be made.

Elephants Elephants Elephants.
And a Big Chunky D and C series Tailcap like the Surefire SW01.(Old style)






Other than that i think you got the base covered pretty well.
:twothumbs


----------



## Raoul_Duke

fivemega said:


> * with clicky tail switch, smaller and deeper reflector inside body and no head. This would be easily coat pocketable.*


-------------------------

Sounds great, but woulden't this setup with 2 x C liions, and 5167 be smaller and brighter? than '85 with 3 x 17670.



fivemega said:


> *Most of E series owners love this flashlight because of small and pocketable size but I would gladly make 2x18500 body if there is enough interest. In this case, CL1499 can be used which is much brighter.*


-------------------------

That was my plan with your FM E2e socket... if everybody else wanted one  :candle:




MorpheusT1 said:


> The Old Elephants (Old head design were the nicest IMHO)



I love the look of those original heads aswell, especially on the Elephants big chunky heat sink, but its a close battle between that and the second bunch of heads, and like the latest version the least, but, I still realy like the one I have got which is from the latest run :thumbsup:

Trouble is I cant think what I would want to fit in there. How many 18650's will fit in there without extentions?


----------



## LuxLuthor

FM, I think you would sell 100 Elephants....especially if they look like those nice versions you show. I would recommend selling with/without 3" head since that drives up price so much that only a few can afford that.

Don't think you would sell many more than 100, but depending on price, who knows.

I think the main feature this demand for more elephants is showing is the desire for larger cell capability than standard Mag. 

Personally, I think there would be a big demand for wide trunk Elephant that would fit two stacks of Emoli cells....don't even need much of a holder with these. Three of them are not that much larger than current elephant as shown by pix.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

LuxLuthor said:


> FM, I think you would sell 100 Elephants....especially if they look like those nice versions you show. I would recommend selling with/without 3" head since that drives up price so much that only a few can afford that.
> 
> Don't think you would sell many more than 100, but depending on price, who knows.
> 
> I think the main feature this demand for more elephants is showing is the desire for larger cell capability than standard Mag.
> 
> Personally, I think there would be a big demand for wide trunk Elephant that would fit two stacks of Emoli cells....don't even need much of a holder with these. Three of them are not that much larger than current elephant as shown by pix.



*"Exactamundo"*

A picture is worth more than 1000 words.

I would be all over one or more of those in black HA, or that green elephant that lux has, I think, with a 3 emoli cell ( maybe tri bored, if it helps diameter,) with an extention for another 3, or more.:candle:

A123 would also fit if Emoli's were catered for, and with regards to those cells not being in supply the packs that they come in are just commonly available tool batterypacks that are simple to dissasemble. You can even buy A123 cell loose from RC dealers, if you go looking for them, or they are sold right here on CPF.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but I'd like to see a parallel 2 x 18650 host for such things like P91, with surfire C series bezle threads on one end and switch on the other.

As we talked about small "pocketable lights", I think an rectangular battery holder with the ability to run the P91.

Think of a rectangle body with two 18650 cells side buy side with all the corners smoothed & rounded off. Would sit nice and flat in the pocket, and could have a pocket clip attached for carry. 

Maybee there would be a way of putting both cells forward for parralel use in 3.7V bulb / module, high capacity applications, or turn the cells opposite, ( with prehaps a drop in insert), and have series, for the D26 sockets you are going to make :twothumbs

with the D26 insert maybee we could move Up to higher lamp such as WA 7.2V lamps or CA1499

Ofcourse it would need a clicky tail switch, I will leave up to you how to build the tailcap and how to attach it each time, as it would be elliptical shaped, but remember, short is the key with this one.

Maybee the end cap could slide on instead of screw on, and be held in with double o-rings and friction?

Oh and Lux, the light is realy nice, but you ought to have a word; I think your squirrel has got unatural tendancies towards your elephant.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Raoul_Duke said:


> Oh and Lux, the light is realy nice, but you ought to have a word; I think your squirrel has got unatural tendancies towards your elephant.



I talked to him, and apparently he believes there are random nuts tossed about by his "simpatico pachyderm" (he actually refers to him as "my simpatico pachyderm"). I decided not to get in the middle of it.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

LuxLuthor said:


> I talked to him, and apparently he believes there are random nuts tossed about by his "simpatico pachyderm" (he actually refers to him as "my simpatico pachyderm"). I decided not to get in the middle of it.




I doubt he would find him the ideal congenial companion anymore, if he accidently bumped the ON switch 

Back on topic, how many 18650's will fit in an Elephant, without extentions?


----------



## LuxLuthor

Raoul_Duke said:


> I doubt he would find him the ideal congenial companion anymore, if he accidently bumped the ON switch
> 
> Back on topic, how many 18650's will fit in an Elephant, without extentions?



3


----------



## FlashSpyJ

SF E2E with regulated output, 150 lumen for two hours.
SF M6 like, maybe something with a smaller body, regulated output for 5hours, with 800


----------



## donn_

I'd like to see another run of these:







I think it's the best looking 3" Mag head I've seen so far.

Offer it in both D and C sizes, or, better yet, make it only for D, but also offer an adapter to git it to a C tube.

Offer it with the same lens bezel, but also offer a couple of different dress bezels.

Offer it with matching color D and C tubes, tri-bored and quad-bored D's.

Make it stock Mag inside, so folks could use the growing LED drop-in offerings, or your own bi-pin sockets for incans.

Yum!


----------



## sb_pete

fivemega said:


> * Beleive it or not, similar flashlight is on the process but not as short as you mentioned.
> Imagine something like this with clicky tail switch, smaller and deeper reflector inside body and no head. This would be easily coat pocketable.*


*

Oooh!

I really like this idea. It is like taking the FM made M6 competitor one step further.

Just a thought: if it is tri-bored to accept a 3x17670, then it should also be able to accept a 4x14xxx holder as well. If you also offered a second holder type in 2s2p config then people could also use 7.2v bulbs like the WA1111, ROP, or phillips 5761. Obviously 4x14670 would be ideal, but I don't think many people have or use those (I could be wrong) so maybe include a spacer so that 4x14500 could be used instead. Not sure how well 14500's would work on a 1561 bulb with 5.5a (?) draw but maybe it would work in 2p2s?

This way people would be able to use 17670, 17500, 14670, or 14500 to power the whole spectrum of ~7v and ~11v hotwire bulbs in a pocketable light saber to make all M6 owners :mecry: with envy! 



Also, since you would be custom making the bezel for such a light, let me put in a request now that it be lightly (LP) crenelated. Not strike bezel style, but just enough to let light leak out the sides if you set it bezel down and it is turned on. Man this could be cool...*


----------



## LuxLuthor

Varooj, 

One other small thing....for those that want to put an Emoli or A123 cell(s) in a Mag C, it needs to be bored out just a bit. While a small amount of boring can be done with a Brake Hone used in an ordinary drill, this might be a simple thing to offer.


----------



## cat

+1 for the lovely FM3H head.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

1) A regulated version of the mini 700L pictured below on the left.





2) 2 or 3 C cell angle head light. (That could take C li-ions)

3) A battery pack for the Surefire M6 like the 700L and an axial bulb that runs well on that pack. It'd make a nice rechargable M6 that can be swapped back to normal in a couple of minutes.

-LT


----------



## donn_

Sorely missing is a reasonably priced charger which will handle more than 2 Li-Ion cells, and charge the larger capacity cells faster than the Ultrafire. Why do all the options fall at either the cheap end of the spectrum, or the other end, with several hundred dollar power supply/balancer/charger systems? Give us an affordable all-in-one smartcharger/balancer which will handle 6 Li-Ion C cells, 18650, etc..


----------



## divine

I want to see someone make a mag85 with a car battery and a backpack.


----------



## kavvika

Bored out Surefire 9P body to run 2x 18500 cells to be able to power a P91 for around 35 minutes, or a custom HA 2x 18650 C-C body to power a P91 for around 50 minutes, since Leef is all sold out. That would make me happy! Not sure exactly when I could afford those, but I'm interested in the not to distant future.

Or a stock Mag 3C cut down to run 2 of AW's C-cells, and likewise with a 4C cut down to fit 3C cells. No fancy patterns or anodizing, keep it simple and reasonably priced, i.e., just a cut down. I think there'd be a HUGE market for those.


----------



## Flipside

fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+3]What else is missing?[/SIZE]*


 
I've been watching this thread with great interest, and while I am likely still classified as a Nu-B, at this stage of the game, this thread BEGS the question: "What do YOU think is missing?" :thinking:


----------



## sb_pete

kavvika said:


> Or a stock Mag 3C cut down to run 2 of AW's C-cells, and likewise with a 4C cut down to fit 3C cells. No fancy patterns or anodizing, keep it simple and reasonably priced, i.e., just a cut down. I think there'd be a HUGE market for those.



CPFer "Ledean" already makes these...


----------



## Pumaman

fivemega said:


> *Beleive it or not, similar flashlight is on the process but not as short as you mentioned.*
> *Imagine something like this with clicky tail switch, smaller and deeper reflector inside body and no head. This would be easily coat pocketable.*
> -------------------------


 
I LOVE the sound of that!


----------



## missionaryman

I'll tell you what's missing - a switch and bulb holder assembly that doesn't melt whether it's a PR or bipin, AW has sorted out the latter, Mac sorted out the PR based on his first limited run of custom ROPs but how about something ongoing.


----------



## DM51

4 inch version of the FM3V-2 !! 
It is a fantastic turbohead - an even larger version would be superb.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Any chance of another run of M*C wide tailcaps for AW C batteries, but with black anodizing? (could be made of aluminum?)


----------



## RyanA

I'd like a 12xAA to 4D battery converter.


----------



## sb_pete

RyanA said:


> I'd like a 12xAA to 4D battery converter.



Already done!  Check here


----------



## RyanA

Pete, you are the best. I've already pm'd him, heh, hopefully, soon I'll have a new 4000lumen "operant training device"


----------



## Jay T

How about mini turbo heads for the E series?

A little larger in diameter not quite a large as a D26, A little deeper too so an H1499 would fit. Would be a perfect fit for my VG 3 cell E body.

Edit to add.

A mini turbo head might be popular for some of those who are getting the new Rebel E series dropin, And I see Lighthound has some E head Leef bodies in stock that could use a good head.

The stock reflector is quite shallow and doesn't seem to be able to match the Modded MMag for throw. It's more of a flooder.


----------



## Lightfantastic

I'd like to see an extender that fits between the head and the bezel of a M*g that has a HID ballast and bulb. A 4C with AW's Lions is already at 14v and 3A. A head extension could also be used on the "D" series. Maybe just a plain 1" and a 2" extension. All kinds of goodies could be stuffed in there.


----------



## sb_pete

RyanA said:


> Pete, you are the best. I've already pm'd him, heh, hopefully, soon I'll have a new 4000lumen "operant training device"


lol, happy to help!


----------



## Rommul

Daniel_sk said:


> Any chance of another run of M*C wide tailcaps for AW C batteries, but with black anodizing? (could be made of aluminum?)



I second this.

I bought two of the SS ones and was disappointed to learn that they could'nt be anodized HAIII so they had to anodized AL-TN (I think). They don't match anything I have.

I am  on two of these babies in aluminum anodized black.

BTW I would love an 4x14670 all parallel battery holder with charging jack to replace the 4AA battery holder in my FM HAIII 1D I have. Such a nice host deserves a better pack. I would like it to be a direct replacement for the 4AA (ie the exact same length) so the charging jack could still be used through the tailcap.


----------



## Aircraft800

Did anyone already mention some 12AA to 3D battery holders 

or even a 12AA to 3D 6s2p setup?

of course this would be only for quad-bored host.


----------



## KROMATICS

How about a VLOP reflector with standard Maglite sized bulb opening that can handle the various LED upgrades available?


----------



## iapyx

Maybe this: a flashlight with an external battery compartment?
Like this dive light: a Metal-Sub KL 1270 Cabellamp.


http://www.duiklampen.nl/shop/images/metalsub/kl_accu.jpg


----------



## missionaryman

apologies - I was having a bad day, please ignore me


----------



## yazkaz

I understand that Fivemega has been providing excellent parts support for various custom Mag and Surefire incandescent applications.

However, the same cannot be said on Streamlight models (although custom 18650 bodies have been devised for Scorpion and TL-3). One big problem is with the bulb socket design (esp. on the TL-3) which loses grip on the bi-pin bulbs upon moderate use. When this happens, the bulb gets pulled off the socket during focusing and lodged between the reflector base's o-ring when the frontal bezel assy is fully unscrewed. This is not new and many TL-3 users have experienced this problem.

Having witnessed the success of the E2e's custom socket, I strongly suggest that Fivemega devise a custom hi-temp socket for the TL-3, featuring locking mechanisms (in form of hex screws, for example) to help firmly grip the bi-pin bulbs such that the bulbs won't get pulled off due to focusing operations. With such a socket, no modification on the reflector bases o-ring is needed.

IMO This custom socket should be a piece of cake for Fivemega, given his expertise.


----------



## flight777

I would like to see a quality-made aluminum light with rubber grips, thumb switch, and lanyard that utilizes 2xCR123A batteries and a standard sized PR Bulb. It would also be nice if it was waterproof. I think this would be a nearly ideal flashlight for many uses. You could make it very bright or long-lasting depending on the bulb used.

Flight777


----------



## bfg9000

Since I got _exactly_ what I asked for in this thread, I'll ask for something else now. How about a fatty SW01 type tailcap for the M6, with extended length to fit two Li-ion *D*s (Cs seem like such a waste in such a big tube)?

If you are concerned about the small installed base of M6es in this forum, I'm sure a SW01 type cap for Mag D would sell like hotcakes, and would nicely counterbalance that new 4" turbohead...


----------



## KROMATICS

I'd like to see an 8AA adapter for 2D Maglites (which I think was made in the past but not offered on its own) and reflector/bi-pin upgrades for the Streamlight TL-3.


----------



## Spence

I'd like a SF E1e putting out about 90 lumens running on one 3.6v, RCR123, that would be dyn-o-mite...Oh, wait a minute...Thanks to Lumens' Factory, I've got one!


----------



## DMC

How about for a a rechargeable battery pack for a Surefire Guardian with a port for the charger to feed 6 rechargeable 3V CR123? 

And thank you for the new 12AA to 4D battery packs. :goodjob:
There are a lot of interesting bulbs between 10.8V and 14.4V.


----------



## JimH

Farooj,

I finally figured out what is missing – the next generation of Hot Wires – bigger, brighter, and safer.

What I am proposing is a type of super elephant with the associated accessories. The goal being bring the next generation of hot wire mods to the everyday modder.

The body and associated battery holders would be designed to accommodate the new emoli batteries. 

Dimension: 26mm diameter x 70mm length
Weight: Approximately 100g
Mfg Claimed Capacity: 2670mah
Nominal Voltage: 3.7 V
Charge Voltage: 4.2 V
Mfg's Max Continuous Discharge Rate: 20A

Here is a picture of one of my favorite Mag85 lights. You might recognize the body and head.





The body and battery holders could be 3 batteries side-by-side in series or 4 batteries side-by-side in series as shown here










A 6 battery holder would be 2 deep by 3 wide in series or 2 of the 3 battery side-by-side end-to-end used with an extension tube. This would accommodate any number of different configurations with high output Osram bulbs (50W – 300W). Dummy cells could be used as storage space for a backup small LED light and/or spare bulbs.

My latest hot wire mod uses An Osram 64610 50W bulb, 4 of AW’s li-ion C cells, and AW’s soft start 3 level switch, but it draws so much current that the batteries shut down after about 30 seconds when the light is run on the high level. Emoli batteries would solve this problem, but nothing short of a 6D Mag light will easily accommodate 4 emoli cells.


----------



## dan_

LuxLuthor said:


> FM, I think you would sell 100 Elephants....especially if they look like those nice versions you show. I would recommend selling with/without 3" head since that drives up price so much that only a few can afford that.
> 
> 
> +1 on LuxLuthor´s post


----------



## Hallis

I think JimH is really onto something here. And of course. More Elephants. I'd like to see the origonal 3V and 3H heads make a comeback as well. I think rather then going with "more light more light more light" that i'd like to see greater runtimes with existing configurations. I love my lights that run Osram 64623's but they only run ~10 minutes or so. Something that could bring more runtime to those would be very nice although i dont know enough about the current Li-Ion cells to know if that's even doable with a combo of series and parallel strings yet. So far it seems like the WA01185 is the top end of what we can drive with LIons thanks to AW's "C" Cells. 

there are plenty of good LED combos out there to get decent light and good runtime. Bad thing about LED setups though is that there is a LOT more delicate assembly requered than most hotwires due to the additions of regulation electronics. So for the here and now id think it best to stick to Incans for total lights unless you're just adding accessories for various lights. 

I dont know if any of that makes any sense. When i get tired i tend to wander all over the page with my thoughts.

Shane


----------



## Hallis

dan_ said:


> LuxLuthor said:
> 
> 
> 
> FM, I think you would sell 100 Elephants....especially if they look like those nice versions you show. I would recommend selling with/without 3" head since that drives up price so much that only a few can afford that.
> 
> 
> +1 on LuxLuthor´s post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if any partial Mag hosts are used to create an ellie but the center section containing the switch looks identacle in the pics. I Dont have one in my hands yet so i cant tell for sure. But If Mag hosts are used then the origonal heads could be retained with upgraded reflectors and lenses and plated to match for probably quite e bit less than the cost of manufacture of a FM 3" head. But if not then purchasing hosts for the purpose of retaining the heads only might be doable and then offer the remaining hosts with seperate FM 3" heads for turnkey units for those that want a 3" head but dont need all the battery space.
> 
> Just ideas. I'll be purchasing either way.
> 
> Shane
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeSalt

greenLED said:


> A small (keychain size, if you may), bright incan flashlight. It'd be nice to have a strong incan contender in that category.



I agree with you there greenLED, and I think I might have an idea...

Inspired by the Auroralite Minimag modification on FlashlightReviews, it got me thinking...

Titanium body with uniform cross section along its length (in other words, no head)
2xRCR2 lithium cells
Streamlight TL3 bulb
18mm Aluminium textured reflector
Mineral Glass Lens

Now, as long as the RCR2s are happy delivering the current required for a TL3 bulb, then we are good for ~100 lumens. The cells in the Auroralite mod are rated at 750mAh, whereas RCR2s are about 350, giving us an approximate runtime of 10 minutes. Now, let us take the dimensions of the CR2 Ion as a reference (54 x 18mm) and add to that the length of an RCR2 cell (27mm) and you get 81mm x 18mm as the dimensions - the same length as a Maglite Solitaire, but a tiny bit thicker.

Any volunteers to make this a reality???


----------



## Hallis

Titanium is just a vehicle to produce a more expensive light in my opinion. Aluminum has never shown to be not durable enough. 

Shane


----------



## MikeSalt

Hallis said:


> Titanium is just a vehicle to produce a more expensive light in my opinion. Aluminum has never shown to be not durable enough.
> 
> Shane



You're not wrong there, I just threw that in for good measure


----------



## DM51

MikeSalt said:


> Now, as long as the RCR2s are happy delivering the current required for a TL3 bulb


They wouldn't be.

The Streamlight TL-3 bulb draws 1.25 mA. That is >3.5C for a RCR2 cell.


----------



## MikeSalt

DM51 said:


> They wouldn't be.
> 
> The Streamlight TL-3 bulb draws 1.25 mA. That is >3.5C for a RCR2 cell.



Hmm, this is a dampener. What is that Lithium chemistry that works up to 10C? Come on battery experts, chime in...


----------



## Hallis

I cant remember, I know there is a safe magnesium chemistry that Emoli cells use. 

Shane


----------



## MikeSalt

Ok, next task is to find RCR2s with that chemistry. Here goes...


----------



## MikeSalt

So far, my search for RCR2 Lithium Manganese cells has proved fruitless. Looks like my ultra-compact incandescent idea might have hit the buffers. Ok, so we need a modder to make the light, and another to make the cells.


----------



## MikeSalt

I have been thinking again, perhaps a side-by-side light with the same cells as used in the Auroralite mod would be ideal. 81mm x 18mm x 36mm. That is just about keyring mountable is it not?


----------



## Varriano

Regarding the idea of a small light either using Al or Ti. The heat generated would not be a small factor. Al is better thermal conductor so the heat would be better dissipated through the body of the light and into the hands of the user. The Ti would tend to let more head buld up in the head and might be a problem for the switch, mounting and wiring.


----------



## MikeSalt

Very good point about the aluminium. I reckon this micro-incan would be better in aluminium then. Anyone having any luck finding those RCR2 cells with the chemistry that supports 4C of drain?


----------



## Germ

Right now I'm wanting to build an A123 26650 light. I'd like to build them for others too. I'd like to see a run of 3C and 4C Mag's cutback to use 2 and 3 A123 26650's.

Since I'd be assembling the lights for others I wouldn't want anything more than a cutback and hone if necessary to keep the project as inexpensive as possible.

If you could come up with a relatively inexpensive charging solution that would be great. Perhaps have a jack in the light.


----------



## SafetyBob

Following Germ on the VHS vs. Beta war or updated HD-DVD vs. Blu-ray, we also need to look at the Emoli as being a good candidate as well. Particularly since we can use our already existing chargers. A strong positive for Emolis. 

So that would mean either a 3 D cut down or a 4 D cut down for some lighting fun. 

What does everyone else that has Emolis think? 

Bob E.


----------



## adamlau

Mag 2D form factor body to accomodate a 4S 18650 pack w/ charging ports. 6x18650 should be able to power 22V-25V through the Osram 64655, which is listed by LuxLuthor as the bulb which drives two of the three most powerful incan setups. Finned FM3V-2 for increased heat dissipation and a design move away from the look of a flower. Standard inclusion of tritium slots.



SafetyBob said:


> What does everyone else that has Emolis think?


Excellent current draw, relatively poor capacity for the newer generation of cells. It is a compromise.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

adamlau said:


> Mag 2D form factor body to accomodate a 3S2P 18650 pack w/ charging ports. 6x18650 should be able to power 22V-25V through the Osram 64655, which is listed by LuxLuthor as the bulb which drives two of the three most powerful incan setups. Finned FM3V-2 for increased heat dissipation and a design move away from the look of a flower.
> 
> 
> Excellent current draw, relatively poor capacity for the newer generation of cells. It is a compromise.



I take it you mean Emoli 18650.

I think you would need 7 Emoli in series to do the 64655 justice. 6 would do it, but drop of nearly instantly underdriving 24V lamps.

If you stepped up to 7 emoli, the body would be longer. so you may aswell go with 9 18650's, and regulate it down to your needs.

The runtime on the emoli's would be short.

I prefer the 26700 emoli, Currently I have 4 in a 6C, 5 in a 7C, and 7 in a 6D with FM extentions.

I Agree with you on the older style FM3" heads, although I have the FM3V and its V nice. Would prefer a fatter heavy'er finned head, with dedicated heat disipation from reflector to head.


----------



## adamlau

Six IMR-18650E cells at 3.8V (manufacturer rated) at rest ought to give us 22.8V. The HyperBlaster runs off of 21 x 1.1V (accounting for just 0.1V sag) for 23.1V, whereas the Mac Elephant runs off 20 (assuming Elite 1500) x 1.1V (accounting for just 0.1V sag) for 22V. Even at 3.7V nominal, six IMR-18650E cells would offer 22.2V. Seven, or more cells in a downregulated environment would be nice, but out of my desired length limitation.


----------



## cnjl3

skalomax said:


> More Elephants!


+1 for "More Elephants!)




greenLED said:


> A small (keychain size, if you may), bright incan flashlight. It'd be nice to have a strong incan contender in that category.


+1 for the above.




Jay T said:


> How about mini turbo heads for the E series?


+1 on a Turbo for the E series light- I want one!


----------



## adamlau

A four-cell cradle pack to accomodate 4S (2S + 2S).


----------



## Ctechlite

An elephant without the stock magswitch. Still use a side switch near the head, but get rid of the skinny neck and switch. No tail switch on these either...if you can operate a full size elephant with a tailswitch you need to get a job with the WWF because your forearms must look like Popeye's!


----------



## adamlau

As long as the Elephant is able to accomodate the upcoming AW/Kiu regulated Mag D switch and 4S 18650




...


----------



## JimH

Ctechlite said:


> An elephant without the stock magswitch. Still use a side switch near the head, but get rid of the skinny neck


I personallly prefer the skinny neck. That's what makes it easy to hold and to carry around, plus you can substitute other switches such as AW's soft start 3 level switch.


----------



## morelightnow

mdocod said:


> Something that makes use of Sub-C cells, since they are the mainstay of the RC crowd, they have some of the best advancements and cells available. 4500mAH in a package the length of a AAA and less girth that a standard C. Honestly I'm not sure what configuration would be best, maybe a 3x sub-C with a bezel supporting D26 lamps, maybe a 6 sub-C running 2 a breast that has a magish size head (turbo). Would be great for running globes like the 5761 for almost an hour in a package the length of a 2D.



ive also been eyeing sub c's lately. my idea right now is 6 sub c's in a row with the shortest possible body. i like 3c size but am willing to add some lenth to shoot for 30+ minutes of runtime for a 5761. a tailcap switch and no electronics would make it super reliable and short, as long as the bulbs don't instaflash. love the beam on that bulb so i'm sticking with it. this also brings up the option of lower wattage 6v bulbs for long runtime with just a bulb change. don't know is this is already possible with a 4 c or leef system right now. 

that's just an idea i wanted to share, but i may build a 3d 5761 with 2 32900 lifepo4's. depends on what the batteries can do.


----------



## Bright Scouter

How about a Lego version of the elephant. I have an elephant. I want the extension tube to go with 6 x 18650s. If you made the elephant in parts, you can buy what configuration you want. 1 or 2 battery tubes, the switch section, a 3" head if you want it, tail cap, any variations of the above.


----------



## Hallis

Bright Scouter said:


> How about a Lego version of the elephant. I have an elephant. I want the extension tube to go with 6 x 18650s. If you made the elephant in parts, you can buy what configuration you want. 1 or 2 battery tubes, the switch section, a 3" head if you want it, tail cap, any variations of the above.




that's what the elephant is... Have you not seen other people's lights with different sections and legnths?


----------



## Bright Scouter

Yes, but I guess I wanted to go a step further. Some people want different switch types. Some want a tail switch. Some want a switch section that is full battery tube size. Others want 4 x 18650 tubes. If the switch section was independent, it would be even more configurable. Guess I didn't explain it well the first time. Sorry.


----------



## bfg9000

After reading about how the 6C Mag makes a better club than the 6D, I began to wonder if a very long 6AA body for stock Minimag head and tailcap with 1499 would not make the best incan baton of all. Or even 9AA length and custom 1185 holder.

Kind of the opposite of an Elephant...


----------



## eebowler

mdocod said:


> Something that makes use of Sub-C cells, since they are the mainstay of the RC crowd, they have some of the best advancements and cells available. 4500mAH in a package the length of a AAA and less girth that a standard C. Honestly I'm not sure what configuration would be best, maybe a 3x sub-C with a bezel supporting D26 lamps, maybe a 6 sub-C running 2 a breast that has a magish size head (turbo). Would be great for running globes like the 5761 for almost an hour in a package the length of a 2D.




Yeah. I've just begun reading about radio controll stuff and do think that use of the 6 cell (most popular) sub C packs (NiMH) in a flashlight would be GREAT. A square (or oval) body may be akward but I'm sure many wouldn't mind a 'funny shaped' flashlight that uses these packs.I don't like this design but it's an idea.

There are also the super high ouput Lithium Polymer packs we can take advantage of. Again, the pack shape would pose a problem when designing the body.


----------



## Ctechlite

bfg9000 said:


> After reading about how the 6C Mag makes a better club than the 6D, I began to wonder if a very long 6AA body for stock Minimag head and tailcap with 1499 would not make the best incan baton of all. Or even 9AA length and custom 1185 holder.
> 
> Kind of the opposite of an Elephant...




Mr Bulk did this with a C mag..

http://darkgear.com/mrbulk/baton.htm


----------



## fivemega

MorpheusT1 said:


> What else could be made.
> 
> Elephants Elephants Elephants.


*Time for second run with many improvements.*:thumbsup:
---


Raoul_Duke said:


> woulden't this setup with 2 x C liions, and 5167 be smaller and brighter? than '85 with 3 x 17670.


*Bulbs with higher voltage/lower current are more efficient and requires less attention than low voltage/higher current (same wattage) bulbs.*



Raoul_Duke said:


> I'd like to see a parallel 2 x 18650 host for such things like P91, with surfire C series bezle threads on one end and switch on the other.


*Problem in such a host is requirement of battery holder or complicated terminal connection which will increase total cost.*
---


sb_pete said:


> if it is tri-bored to accept a 3x17670, then it should also be able to accept a 4x14xxx holder as well. If you also offered a second holder type in 2s2p config then people could also use 7.2v bulbs like the WA1111, ROP, or phillips 5761.


*Even 2S/2P 14670 can't power up 5761*
---


LuxLuthor said:


> for those that want to put an Emoli or A123 cell(s) in a Mag C, it needs to be bored out just a bit. While a small amount of boring can be done with a Brake Hone used in an ordinary drill, this might be a simple thing to offer.


*Isn't 4x26650 too long to carry?*
---


donn_ said:


> Sorely missing is a reasonably priced charger which will handle more than 2 Li-Ion cells.


*Sorry, I don't make or sell batteries/chargers but there are plenty of reasonably priced chargers available in market.*
---


kavvika said:


> Bored out Surefire 9P body to run 2x 18500 cells to be able to power a P91 for around 35 minutes.


*Coming soon.*
---


Flipside said:


> "What do YOU think is missing?" :thinking:


*Many, many, many form factor of flashlights are missing. Can you name one?*
---


missionaryman said:


> I'll tell you what's missing - a switch and bulb holder assembly that doesn't melt whether it's a PR or bipin.


*Many flashaholics are not excited about ROP anymore.*
---


DM51 said:


> 4 inch version of the FM3V-2 !!
> It is a fantastic turbohead - an even larger version would be superb.


*This is what I had a plan to do but high cost and no taker bothers me to go ahead.*
---


Daniel_sk said:


> Any chance of another run of M*C wide tailcaps for AW C batteries, but with black anodizing? (could be made of aluminum?)


*Aluminum version of these will not be reliable and adding cost of colored anodizing is not acceptable by many others.*
---


Aircraft800 said:


> Did anyone already mention some 12AA to 3D battery holders
> or even a 12AA to 3D 6s2p setup?
> of course this would be only for quad-bored host.


*Coming soon.*
---


flight777 said:


> I would like to see a quality-made aluminum light with rubber grips, thumb switch, and lanyard that utilizes 2xCR123A batteries and a standard sized PR Bulb.


*High wattage PR base bulbs are hard to find with limitation. Why not bi-pin?*
---


JimH said:


> The body and associated battery holders would be designed to accommodate the new emoli batteries.


*How about 4x18650*
---


Hallis said:


> I'd like to see greater runtimes with existing configurations. I love my lights that run Osram 64623's but they only run ~10 minutes or so.


*In order to get 30 minutes of run time for mentioned bulb is 14.8 volt @ 4500mAh battery pack. That's 4S/3P 18500 for total of 12x18500*
---


adamlau said:


> Mag 2D form factor body to accomodate a 4S 18650 pack w/ charging ports.


*This was offered here.*
---


Raoul_Duke said:


> I take it you mean Emoli 18650.
> I think you would need 7 Emoli in series to do the 64655 justice.


*And that's why bundle of 4x18650 will work better than 3*
---


bfg9000 said:


> I began to wonder if a very long 6AA body for stock Minimag head and tailcap with 1499 would not make the best incan baton of all.


*6AA will flash 1499
Even 3AA MiniM*g looks wierd.*
---
*[size=+3]What else is missing?[/size]*


----------



## adamlau

Swivel head ala X990. Ballasted HID. Finned FM3 and hopefully, FM4. Thicker HA. Output for Deans Ultra Plug for the recharging of packs. Trit slots. Frosted lens option (as a beam diffuser) for FM3/FM4. Integrated 10A switch and lanyard ring. HA matched (non-SS) strike bezel and crenellated tailcap. Anti-roll mechanism. SureFire Classic series support.


----------



## Hallis

how about a body or a holder that accomidate Sub-C cells? Or 3-stack packs of them? I dont have dimensions nor an Elephant host to check the size with.


----------



## Grampa

Cool on the elephants! Keep us posted.


----------



## DM51

DM51 said:


> 4 inch version of the FM3V-2 !!
> It is a fantastic turbohead - an even larger version would be superb.





fivemega said:


> This is what I had a plan to do but high cost and no taker bothers me to go ahead*.*


How many orders would you need to make a run worthwhile, and what would be your estimate of the unit cost?


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Interest here.:wave:

I liked the 3.5" head concept with no additional reflector. Maximum heat transfer. Why did it grind to a halt.

This type of design seems to be the best way for the 100W to 250W+ mods.

I'd prefer one with fins like the orriginal Elle heads or the FM3H-2

Also the C or D interchangable neck was a great Idea and would go so well with the longer 'C' mags that are popular with the higher wattage mods.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

fivemega said:


> *
> Isn't 4x26650 too long to carry?
> ---
> [size=+3]b]*


*

No. Not to long, I have a 6D with FM3V-2 with two of your 37mm and 47mm extentions with 7 x 26700 cell in it. :naughty:*


----------



## Hallis

Raoul_Duke said:


> No. Not to long, I have a 6D with FM3V-2 with two of your 37mm and 47mm extentions with 7 x 26700 cell in it. :naughty:



And when tired you use it as a walking stick, yes?


----------



## Frank423

what about a mag switch that replaces the stock mag switch, and can handle high currents without melting


----------



## morelightnow

a flashlight body made of carbon fiber. oops.....this is supposed to be realistic.


----------



## kongfuchicken

Lower output/ higher runtime incan bulbs! Or at least more holder options, perhaps a P60 compatible holder with a bipin and a screwable reflector?
Like others suggested, 18650 compatible setups with turbohead.

Also, anything that's regulated!!!


----------



## KeeperSD

skalomax said:


> I agree, More lights without the sideswitch but, with Tailswitches.


I disagree with this, i have long been looking for a small light with a side switch rather than a tail cap switch. Our shooting technique revolves around a light with a side switch, however i have not been able to find one, except for a Mag, but they are too large for ease of use. The only one close is a Wolf Eyes Guider, but these utilise a reverse clickie and have a compass attached which adds unneccesary length. 

How about a 9V light with a forward clickie side switch, one that can be activated with both the point of the thumb and the base, that will run on 2 x 18500's, my preference would be in a D26 size, but i guess could also be made in a D36 size (or even with a adaptor to utilise D36), will run with LF LA's and even common D26 LED drop ins.


----------



## Ray_of_Light

FM,

consider one of those rechargeable lanterns with a 6 V 4 Ah SLA and a 5 W halogen PR based bulb. There are many versions around.

There is room for 18 or more 18650 in such relatively small package. In any case, you can store more than 160 Wh, up to 200 Wh if you make it a bit bigger, or go Li-Poly.
Now, if you make the body of aluminium, place an air gap between the reflector/head and the body of the light (to avoid heating up the batteries), you can easily power a 100 W bulb for two hours. 2000 or more lumen, if you use softstart and a regulator. Or just like I do, current (not voltage) drive the bulb...

Just some food for toughts...

Anthony


----------



## cnjl3

What I like about my Surefire A2 is that it has a regulated incandescent plus LEDs - but i really really dont like the idea that the LED is on at the same time you fire up the incandescent. So how about a double headed flashlight same size as the A2 running an 18650 or 17670 - one end with an incandescent using your E2E bi-pin kit and the other end can be a single Cree LED? I guess a three position slide switch on the side could toggle either end.





Oops, I just noticed I broke one of your rules:



fivemega said:


> *Let's be realistic and concentrate to Incandescent only.*


 
I still like my idea, though.


----------



## adamlau

D36 turboheads for SureFire C and M series bodies.


----------



## adamlau

3S2P and 6S1P battery holders for 18mm cells.


----------



## MrValiant

just you making your 9AA to 3D adapter would do it for me.  please make enough to keep them in stock.


----------



## adamlau

2S1P holders for 26mm cells for the M6.


----------



## DM51

adamlau said:


> 2S1P holders for 26mm cells for the M6.


You mean this? 

If you put the 'C' Li-Ion cells in a holder, there would be no benefit - and you would need a longer extension.


----------



## fivemega

adamlau said:


> Finned FM3 and hopefully, FM4.



*Many people can't even afford 3" head. I just wondering how many of you will buy more expensive 4" head.*
---------------------


DM51 said:


> How many orders would you need to make a run worthwhile, and what would be your estimate of the unit cost?


*Price for 100 units 4" head will be about $280~$340 each depending on finish and extra machine work.*
---------------------


Hallis said:


> how about a body or a holder that accomidate Sub-C cells? Or 3-stack packs of them? I dont have dimensions nor an Elephant host to check the size with.


*Even 3 cells stack will be too fat to hold. Anything more than 4 cells stack won't be practical.*
--------------------


Raoul_Duke said:


> Interest here.:wave:
> I liked the 3.5" head concept with no additional reflector. Maximum heat transfer. Why did it grind to a halt.


*That's correct. Maximum heat dissipation and lighter weight but involve a lot of labor work.*
-------------------


Frank423 said:


> what about a mag switch that replaces the stock mag switch, and can handle high currents without melting


*I think AW is coming with regulated high current switch.*
-------------------


morelightnow said:


> a flashlight body made of carbon fiber. oops.....this is supposed to be realistic.


*Even if it is, what would be the advantage?*
------------------


kongfuchicken said:


> Lower output/ higher runtime incan bulbs! Or at least more holder options, perhaps a P60 compatible holder with a bipin and a screwable reflector?
> Like others suggested, 18650 compatible setups with turbohead.


*Do you mean like this?*
------------------


KeeperSD said:


> I disagree with this, i have long been looking for a small light with a side switch rather than a tail cap switch.


*Maybe modified Stinger work for you.*
-----------------


Ray_of_Light said:


> FM,
> consider one of those rechargeable lanterns with a 6 V 4 Ah SLA and a 5 W halogen PR based bulb. There are many versions around.
> There is room for 18 or more 18650 in such relatively small package.
> Anthony


*Wow,
18 or more 18650?
I can imagine how heavy it would be.*
-----------------


cat said:


> +1.
> More HAIII gray/black.
> More like this - *4x14670 M*g 1.5D* http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=149017


*More of 4x14670 serial and 2S/2P coming soon.*
-----------------


skalomax said:


> More lights without the sideswitch but, with Tailswitches.


*Like these?*
----------------


leukos said:


> FM, could we see some more 3x 17680 holders?


*If that's for M6 rechargeable, coming soon.*
----------------
*Anybody mentioned about rechargeable, low cost M6 type but same power?*


----------



## KeeperSD

fivemega;2392118
[B said:


> Maybe modified Stinger work for you.[/b]
> ----------------
> *Anybody mentioned about rechargeable, low cost M6 type but same power?*


wow what a beast............ :devil:

thought you might have forgotten about this thread FM 

while a stinger would be ok with regards to the switch, it would still be a similar length to a magcharger which is what i am trying to get away from, i was thinking more a size like 2 x 18500 or something similar.


----------



## sieck77

Hi FM,
Will you be doing a re-run of Bi-Pin socket for MN lamp assemblies?


----------



## fivemega

KeeperSD said:


> while a stinger would be ok with regards to the switch, it would still be a similar length to a magcharger which is what i am trying to get away from, i was thinking more a size like 2 x 18500 or something similar.


*Stinger is only 19cm long while M*gCharger is 32cm
Am I missing something?*
----------------------


sieck77 said:


> Hi FM,
> Will you be doing a re-run of Bi-Pin socket for MN lamp assemblies?


*Second run of MN sockets are in plan for April.*
----------------------

*[size=+3]What else is missing?[/size]*


----------



## Flash Harry

Baby Elephants! :twothumbs

Built on a C Mag using a finned stock profile head and a body that will take 3 x 18650's. Just like the original only smaller. The same body could also hold 4 x 14670?

Did I also read somewhere that the C heads are good for LED modding?

Make mine Gold.


----------



## skalomax

Thanks FM. 
Those 2x18500 and 3x18500 lights are awesome. I'm waiting for a black one or Gunmetal to appear. It would be a perfect hosts for some of my Milkymods.

Also, Baby Elephants sound great.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Right, I've got it!! 

Smaller Diameter C mag heads, kinda like surefire C series bezles ( without the anti roll bezzle, to make more carry friendly, but Creslanations(SP?) would be cool.)

Turning a 2 C mag into a more uniform, tubelike, EDCable lump. Would make a great close quater flooder.

Could be a deeper head to get good - average throw. 

Maybee make it all one peice head & reflector, to help with high temp lamps.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

donn_ said:


> I'd like to see another run of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the best looking 3" Mag head I've seen so far.
> 
> Offer it in both D and C sizes, or, better yet, make it only for D, but also offer an adapter to git it to a C tube.
> 
> Offer it with the same lens bezel, but also offer a couple of different dress bezels.
> 
> Offer it with matching color D and C tubes, tri-bored and quad-bored D's.
> 
> Make it stock Mag inside, so folks could use the growing LED drop-in offerings, or your own bi-pin sockets for incans.
> 
> Yum!



Oh yes, These are Heads SO cool looking, love to see a similar Fat design for C as well as D.


----------



## Bimmerboy

fivemega said:


> *[size=+3]What else is missing?[/size]*



A high-current, low resistance Minimag clicky is very *definitely* missing. 

I'm not the only one wishing for this. There might be enough interest to make it worth your while.


----------



## sieck77

Hi FM,
Is it possible to create a prepay list for people who are interested in your products?Coz i missed(My workplace has no internet access) the last window for 3x17670 rechargeable M6 and is worried that i will miss the coming *BI-PIN SOCKET FOR MN LAMP ASSEMBLY .*With the prepay list,people will pay first and wait for the products.you will also have a rough idea of how much to produce to meet the demands.This will be a win win situation.


----------



## DM51

sieck77 said:


> Hi FM,
> Is it possible to create a prepay list for people who are interested in your products?


There may be a way to do this which does not involve pre-pay, but this will be for Fivemega to decide, and he will be put under no pressure to do this.

It will be up to him whether or not he wants to make an interest list. A list can be an administrative headache to run, as those who have tried it have found out.

Pre-pays are not encouraged on CPF.


----------



## adamlau

1. Development and maintenance of an interest list for your products.


----------



## JetskiMark

adamlau said:


> Interest list me down for three (3) bi-pin sockets for MN assemblies :thumbsup:



Me too, I definitely will buy three. I'm sure they will go fast.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## DM51

This is not an interest thread - please post your interest in Fivemega items in the relevant thread. In the case of the MN bi-pin sockets, it is this one.


----------



## adamlau

1. Heavily crennelated (agressive) bezel options.
2. Optional bezel and/or tailcap lanyard rings for your custom 2x18500, 3x18500, etc. lights.
3. Smaller diameter Elephant quad bored for loose 4x18650 support with copper, or silver tailcap springs.
4. 2S1P holders and extension tubes for Moli 26mm cells for the M6. This would allow for reliable, single-click powering up of the 5761.


----------



## DM51

On re-reading my post #202 above, it is not very well worded, and it may have caused confusion – my apologies to all if it did.

Of course this *IS* an interest thread. It is for posting interest in new ideas for Fivemega to consider, or refinements of existing ideas.

Where there is an existing thread for one of Fivemega’s lines, when the run has been sold out, that thread remains open for members to indicate that they would like another run. Recent examples of this are the A2 Strion Socket, the MN-fitting bi-pin socket, and most recently the 3x17670 battery holders. Members can post their interest in those specific items in those threads, and I believe the number of “me too, please” posts are actually helpful to FM in calculating whether or not to make a further run of the items concerned.

This thread, however, is not so much angled toward “me too” posts. Fivemega does monitor his threads, as can be seen by his occasional input. He will see each idea as it is posted here. He won’t need 50 posts endorsing that same idea, unless I have misinterpreted his purpose for this thread. The occasional reminder about sold-out items is fine here too, but there is no need for a swarm of “me too” posts here.

So, the broad rule of thumb should be - if you are looking for a further run of an item that is sold out, please post in the sales thread for that item. If you have an idea for a new item, please post in this thread. 

· *Existing* sold-out item = *existing* thread = “me too” posts welcome.
· *New* item = *this* thread = some “me too” posts OK here, but not too many please.

I hope I have got it right this time. Fivemega will probably now tell me I have made a total hash of it and this isn’t what he meant at all, lol!


----------



## adamlau

1. Introduce a shorter bi-pin MN socket to focus higher filament bulbs such as the Osram 64250 and 64275 w/o a shim.


----------



## Rommul

adamlau said:


> 1. Introduce a shorter bi-pin MN socket to focus higher filament bulbs such as the Osram 64250 and 64275 w/o a shim.



I don't think those bulbs can fit in any surefire turbohead.

Edit: The 250 wil fit but the 275's base is too wide.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

A 'C' and 'D' mag tail cap/ extention that is bulky, so that the light can't slip out of the hand, maybee with room to use as an extender for emoli or c type cells on the D version.

A bit of milling like a mace would look cool.

Like the thicker shafted ones on this site
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...2&prev=/images?q=mace+picture&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## sb_pete

Here's an idea, would it be possible to create a battery holder that would hold *BOTH *4s3p 16340 cells in a triple stack *AND* 2s3p 17670. (or similarly 4s2p 16340 in a triple stack with a dummy OR 3s17670 with 3 dummys). Maybe some kind of jumper switch or something? I have no idea how such a thing would be done or even if it is doable, but it would be nice to have smaller mag85's that could use both primary's and rechargeable 17670's. Just a thought.

BTW, that low cost M6 competitor looks Awesome! I wondered what had happened to that project. Still planning on making a deep lens, body-diameter head for that light? I was picturing something along the lines of a 1cr123 edc light on some serious congressional-hearing steroids!


----------



## leukos

Hey FM,
How about a PR base bi-pin adapter for T1.5 bulbs (Strion and TL-3). Could you make an MN lamp assembley that could use the Strion and TL-3 as well?


----------



## yankeefist

glad I read the whole thread b4 posting -- this what I want exactly- well c series anyway-- for the EO-13 specifically 





adamlau said:


> D36 turboheads for SureFire C and M series bodies.


----------



## pertinax

Reliable high-current 4x1D AA battery holders. Your 3x holders are awesome, but the 4's break if you overtighten the "cap", and the rod strips out the plastic. Mine never worked right again. Extend the threaded portion, and put a nut on the end where the plug is now (on the other side of the plastic base). The plug is of little use in my opinion-- I prefer reliability.

The old Modamag (IIRC) 4x AA holders can't handle a lot of current because the springs deform. The only 4x solution right now is shrink wrapped packs (LuxLuthor's for example), but you can't swap out bad cells.

Anyway, I'd buy some in 2 (8AA), 3 (12AA), and 4 D (16 AA).


----------



## adamlau

pertinax said:


> ...battery holders...break if you overtighten the "cap", and the rod strips out the plastic. Mine never worked right again. Extend the threaded portion, and put a nut on the end where the plug is now (on the other side of the plastic base). The plug is of little use in my opinion-- I prefer reliability.


Sane hold true for the 3x17670 holders.


----------



## chimneycheck

How about a "turnkey" mag (2 1/2 cell) that powers the Osram 
64623 (or equal). This would be a basic light (to keep costs down) and it would be in several models so that the "newbies" would not have to figure out which reflectors would and would not work.

There could be, say, 3 models to choose from. A longer mag would possibly allow for longer battery life so this high output torch could be more useable in the field.

Different battery options could trade bulb and battery life for lumens. Ideally, it would be a holder that had 3.7 volt batteries in it.

One of my biggest beefs with the high powered lights I have seen is the commonly flawed beam. I'd prefer one that had a smooth beem.

A similar turnkey could be offered in a 1 1/2 mag that would power the 1185.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## FILIPPO

1) an HID mag...
2) elephants
3) another run of 2" SMO deep reflector (with wiuth removable cam)...2,5" works better but it is eaven bigger...
4) high quality HS/MS reflector
5) battery adapters made to order :naughty: would this be possible?
6) a run of finned/grooved heads only.


:twothumbs


----------



## stein

Love the 2x18650 and 3x18650 stinger mods, but it would be great to have a socket for that set-up to better accept the WA bulbs.


----------



## EssLight

fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+3]What else is missing?[/SIZE]*


How about a 1xAAA sized incan, running a 10440, powering a small bipin bulb 3.6 V ~0.75 A, for ~20 minutes of runtime. Think Mag Solitaire on steroids.

Yes, I know for this form factor, LED is better suited, I already own an L0D-CE, but I'm looking for portable incan, 3D brightness that fits in your watch pocket. For a 14500, you have a cutdown minimag with a hotwire kit, for RCR123, you have E1E with LF bulbs, we could use something for 10440.

Modding a Solitaire probably wouldn't be worth it, you might keep the battery tube and tailcap, but the bulb holder and switch couldn't handle the heat, and you would need a flared bezel and larger reflector anyway. For a scratch-built light, keep it simple with a basic twisty switch at the tailcap.

I haven't researched what bulbs are available. If Mag built a 3AA minimag incan, that is the type of bulb I am thinking of.

EssLight


----------



## adamlau

A 2D form factor HID based on the 21W Solarc.


----------



## jabe1

what about a single cell EDC using an a123 cell with a charge port, about 6P sized pushing maybe 100 lumens (or perhaps 2 mode, 50-80 & 100+).The a123 can rapid recharge, and a charge circuit for a single shouldn't have to be large.

Also, more smo or lop reflectors please.


----------



## Rommul

1. Camless or Dual Function 2" Deep Reflector/Bezel Combos for mags

2. Crowns/Bezels in typical in black, red etc colors (or at the very least bare aluminum so we can have they anodised).

3. Deep Tailcaps in typical in black, red etc colors (or at the very least bare aluminum so we can have they anodised).

In other words a bunch of these







in colors that match mags people already own.


----------



## jabe1

Not incan, but what about a reflector/switch combo for mag that will accept led pills... deree light like?


----------



## fivemega

molite said:


> I think this is missing:
> The micro 1185



*[size=+2]Anybody asked for micro WA1185?*[/size]


----------



## fivemega

Flash Harry said:


> Baby Elephants! :twothumbs
> 
> Built on a C Mag using a finned stock profile head and a body that will take 3 x 18650's. Just like the original only smaller. The same body could also hold 4 x 14670?
> 
> Did I also read somewhere that the C heads are good for LED modding?
> 
> Make mine Gold.


*4x14670 will fit in bored out M*g "D" size.
No matter how you bore M*g "D" body, 3x18650 won't fit.
Original Elephant (FM fat body) will accomodate 3x18650 with battery holder.*
---


Raoul_Duke said:


> Right, I've got it!!
> 
> Smaller Diameter C mag heads, kinda like surefire C series bezles ( without the anti roll bezzle, to make more carry friendly, but Creslanations(SP?) would be cool.)
> 
> Turning a 2 C mag into a more uniform, tubelike, EDCable lump. Would make a great close quater flooder.
> 
> Could be a deeper head to get good - average throw.
> 
> Maybee make it all one peice head & reflector, to help with high temp lamps.


*Aren"t these what you mean?*
---


sieck77 said:


> Hi FM,
> Is it possible to create a prepay list for people who are interested in your products?Coz i missed(My workplace has no internet access) the last window for 3x17670 rechargeable M6 and is worried that i will miss the coming *BI-PIN SOCKET FOR MN LAMP ASSEMBLY .*With the prepay list,people will pay first and wait for the products.you will also have a rough idea of how much to produce to meet the demands.This will be a win win situation.


*Prepay is not a good idea because keeping track of who paid for what item and how much is time consuming and sometimes hard to estimte and set the price for items which are not made yet.*
---


adamlau said:


> 1. Heavily crennelated (agressive) bezel options.
> 2. Optional bezel and/or tailcap lanyard rings for your custom 2x18500, 3x18500, etc. lights.
> 3. Smaller diameter Elephant quad bored for loose 4x18650 support with copper, or silver tailcap springs.
> 4. 2S1P holders and extension tubes for Moli 26mm cells for the M6. This would allow for reliable, single-click powering up of the 5761.


*A1- Heavy crenelated bezel are not safe and I like to stay away from lawyers. 
A2- That's a good idea. 100% agree.
A3- Like Elephant II?
4- Similar one was made and offered for 2 AW's protected "C" but 3x17670 works better.*
---


leukos said:


> Hey FM,
> How about a PR base bi-pin adapter for T1.5 bulbs (Strion and TL-3). Could you make an MN lamp assembley that could use the Strion and TL-3 as well?


*Sure it's possible but how many people will run a TL-3 bulb in M4 or M6?*
---


yankeefist said:


> glad I read the whole thread b4 posting -- this what I want exactly- well c series anyway-- for the EO-13 specifically


*Isn't this better option to keep them in original size bezel?*
---


pertinax said:


> Reliable high-current 4x1D AA battery holders. Your 3x holders are awesome, but the 4's break if you overtighten the "cap", and the rod strips out the plastic. Mine never worked right again. Extend the threaded portion, and put a nut on the end where the plug is now (on the other side of the plastic base). The plug is of little use in my opinion-- I prefer reliability.
> 
> Anyway, I'd buy some in 2 (8AA), 3 (12AA), and 4 D (16 AA).


* All new 4AA battery holders are improved with similar features.*
---


chimneycheck said:


> How about a "turnkey" mag (2 1/2 cell) that powers the Osram
> 64623 (or equal). This would be a basic light (to keep costs down) and it would be in several models so that the "newbies" would not have to figure out which reflectors would and would not work.



*623 host is here but not a turn key because users can choose different switch, reflector or even bulb options.*



chimneycheck said:


> There could be, say, 3 models to choose from. A longer mag would possibly allow for longer battery life so this high output torch could be more useable in the field.


*More variety will increase total cost while I am trying to keep the price down for more affordability.*



chimneycheck said:


> A similar turnkey could be offered in a 1 1/2 mag that would power the 1185.


*Similar flashlight (1-1/2D M*g85) was offered long time ago.*
---


FILIPPO said:


> 1) an HID mag...
> 2) elephants
> 3) another run of 2" SMO deep reflector (with wiuth removable cam)...2,5" works better but it is eaven bigger...
> 4) high quality HS/MS reflector
> 5) battery adapters made to order :naughty: would this be possible?
> 6) a run of finned/grooved heads only.
> 
> 
> :twothumbs


*A1- Coming soon.
A2- Coming soon.
A3- Coming soon.
A4- Coming soon.
A5- Sorry, not this one.
A6- Making a M*g head from scratch is not economical. While you make such a thing, better get to next larger size.*
---


stein said:


> Love the 2x18650 and 3x18650 stinger mods, but it would be great to have a socket for that set-up to better accept the WA bulbs.


*Stingers do not make CPFers excited anymore.*
---


adamlau said:


> A 2D form factor HID based on the 21W Solarc.


*Problem for 21W Solarc is size of ballast which will not fit in M*g*
---


Rommul said:


> 1. Camless or Dual Function 2" Deep Reflector/Bezel Combos for mags
> 
> 2. Crowns/Bezels in typical in black, red etc colors (or at the very least bare aluminum so we can have they anodised).
> 
> 3. Deep Tailcaps in typical in black, red etc colors (or at the very least bare aluminum so we can have they anodised).
> 
> In other words a bunch of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in colors that match mags people already own.


*A1- Coming soon.
A2- Coming soon.
A3- Deep tail caps are to use 18650 in M*g "C" size while AW's "C" cells are shorter, more capacity and capable of higher current draw.*


----------



## cernobila

Didnt see this thread till now.........

......I would like to see a body that takes 2x AW C cells, tactical tail switch as on S/F or W/E and a bezel that takes the D36 lamps.....as compact as possible......easy one right?.......thank you, when can I have one?


----------



## d1hamby

If your going to design a new flashlight it has to be modular to keep up with advances in technology. It should start small and be flexible enough to take extentions and most of all work as a headlight on your car, motorcycle and any other mode of transportation. With a lens in front to help lock it into a plug at the back. That way you could use your headlights as flashlights. Start with the battery housing to take different adapters for different heads. Then design different headlight lenses to take the different heads for some of the most popular cars headlight housings. Then your on your way to make some real money.


----------



## Wattnot

Search is down and I didn't have time to read all of the preceeding pages so forgive me if this was covered . . . .

. . . But how about a 3x17670 battery holder for the M6 with a soft start built in so people won't have to worry about insta-flashing their MN61's.


----------



## rolltide

5MEGA,
I really appreciate your responsivness to your customers. The one thing that we really need now (with the Elephant II and the Mammoth and other hotwires using the Osram high wattage bulbs) is larger reflectors that won't get the finish baked off after the expsoure to the high heat of these lamps. Also would like the new reflectors to be deep parabolas like the Throwmaster. I have one of your 3" reflectors on an 8000 lumen (calculated) hotwire and my 1200 lumen Mag 85 with the throwmaster will out throw the 8000 lumen light. We need a really big Throwmaster, maybe 4.5" that is designed to stand up to the heat of the Osram hotwires.

Thanks again for listening,

Roll Tide


----------



## Raoul_Duke

rolltide said:


> 5MEGA,
> I really appreciate your responsivness to your customers. The one thing that we really need now (with the Elephant II and the Mammoth and other hotwires using the Osram high wattage bulbs) is larger reflectors that won't get the finish baked off after the expsoure to the high heat of these lamps. Also would like the new reflectors to be deep parabolas like the Throwmaster. I have one of your 3" reflectors on an 8000 lumen (calculated) hotwire and my 1200 lumen Mag 85 with the throwmaster will out throw the 8000 lumen light. We need a really big Throwmaster, maybe 4.5" that is designed to stand up to the heat of the Osram hotwires.
> 
> Thanks again for listening,
> 
> Roll Tide



+ 2!!!!!


----------



## DM51

2xTrinity, your post was a bit off-topic, but it was an interesting enquiry none the less. 

I have split it off from this thread, and started a new thread with it here. Raoul_Duke's reply has gone there too.


----------



## fivemega

*[size=+2]Anybody asked for more Elephant?[/size]*


----------



## LuxLuthor

YAYYYYY It's raining elephants! Can't wait to see these babies.


----------



## Hallis

fivemega said:


> *[size=+2]Anybody asked for more Elephant?[/size]*



I think everybody has. And you certainly have delivered


----------



## cnjl3

I was "one" of many who asked.
You listened & did your magic.
I paid ya and now I am patiently waiting for my "elle" body.
A gazillion thanks!


----------



## leukos

fivemega said:


> ---
> 
> *Sure it's possible but how many people will run a TL-3 bulb in M4 or M6?*


 
A lot of folks are running the MN15 in their M6's, the TL-3 would be a cheaper alternative. Folks would run them in M3T's for sure.


----------



## Rommul

fivemega said:


> A3- Deep tail caps are to use 18650 in M*g "C" size while AW's "C" cells are shorter, more capacity and capable of higher current draw.[/b]



I see your point some people still use 18650's as a more economical option. But thats not really where my interest lies. I use my AW C Li Ions primarily in C Mags and my Big Leef bodies. I almost never use my wide tailcaps because I hate how the SS unbalances the light.

It is possible to mod a stock mag tailcap to fit the AW C's. This is done by cutting the threads a bit shorter (to accommodate the longer cells) while also lowering the seat that the stock spring sits in so that only a short portion of the spring is exposed yet still providing enough tension. 

What I had in mind is a deep tailcap that can be used with 18650's (like your original design) while at the same time having the shorter threads and the lower spring seat.

In essence a deep tailcap that works with both 18650's as well as AW C's while being available in standard mag colors. I would definitely buy a number of those. I have one of your old "gray" deep tailcaps but I need to find a someone who could do the necessary machine work to make it a reality.

PS Thanks for bringing those crown bezels to market so soon after I asked for them.

I never knew I had that kind of effect on people


----------



## Coop

How about a 2 CR123 regulated incan? Like an A2 without the LEDs.


----------



## Taboot

I keep thinking that if I could make anything, I would make an EDC - sized scale replica of an M6 - CB. Imagine a 1/2 or 1/3 scale M6. Perhaps even scale in terms of output. 1/2 size version - 250lm 1/3 size version - 150lm.

I want one.

Mike


----------



## fivemega

*As you asked, 2Nd run of MN lamp assemblies are here now.*


----------



## MorpheusT1

fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+2]Anybody asked for more Elephant?[/SIZE]*




I was :thinking:


But this design does not appeal to me,i saw your interest thread for it and i think you had the parts made to early..these were made prior to the interest thread so why you would post a interest thread beats me...

I love your stuff but lately the products have gotten girly in appearance to much colors and to much weird machining.
I think that is why you are experiencing less interest in your stuff.


These are my thoughts about the subject..
If it aint broke dont fix it and if you already have made a decition about launching a new product,there is no sense in checking for interest.
The Prince series can be said the same about...
To many funky details and colors..looks weird and not like a Tool.

Not for illumination anyways.


But,they work and your quality is state of the art as always :twothumbs
Unfortunately for me,im loosing more and more interest.


----------



## iapyx

dunno if it's mentioned before:

what about a good waterproof flashlight?
[of course with lots of lumen]


----------



## adamlau

I like the colors you are offering, FM. Great for the kids, as gifts and as genuine bling. Besides, most of us have too many Type II black and HA lights. And the awesome EII is an exploration into function over form. A waterproof light would be nice  .


----------



## fivemega

iapyx said:


> what about a good waterproof flashlight?
> [of course with lots of lumen]



*[size=+1]Like these?[/size]*


----------



## Rayne

Didn't read through the whole thread, but did anyone mention a regulated Mag623 running off lithium batteries with a 30+ minute run time? :twothumbs


----------



## fivemega

so241 said:


> Any idea when the next run will be on the ceramic bi-pin slugs for the mag-charger?


*M*g Charger ceramic slugs are available [size=+1]here[/size]*
================



cernobila said:


> I would like to see a body that takes 2x AW C cells, tactical tail switch as on S/F or W/E and a bezel that takes the D36 lamps.....as compact as possible......easy one right?.......thank you, when can I have one?


*You already have [size=+1]it[/size].*
================



d1hamby said:


> If your going to design a new flashlight it has to be modular to keep up with advances in technology. It should start small and be flexible enough to take extentions and most of all work as a headlight on your car, motorcycle and any other mode of transportation.


*I have done this before but not enough interest and support.*
================



Wattnot said:


> how about a 3x17670 battery holder for the M6 with a soft start built in so people won't have to worry about insta-flashing their MN61's.


*If somebody offers voltage regulator, I will be more than happy to install them since I have no electronic background to make such device.* 
================



rolltide said:


> We need a really big Throwmaster, maybe 4.5" that is designed to stand up to the heat of the Osram hotwires.
> 
> Roll Tide



*Believe it or not, 4.5" deep reflector will be foot long, heavy and a bit expensive.*
================



leukos said:


> A lot of folks are running the MN15 in their M6's, the TL-3 would be a cheaper alternative. Folks would run them in M3T's for sure.



*If long run is your concern, there are many low wattage bulbs such as CL1057 to use with [size=+1]these[/size] sockets.*
================



Taboot said:


> I keep thinking that if I could make anything, I would make an EDC - sized scale replica of an M6 - CB. Imagine a 1/2 or 1/3 scale M6. Perhaps even scale in terms of output. 1/2 size version - 250lm 1/3 size version - 150lm.
> 
> Mike


*Are you refering to [size=+1]Prince[/size] series?*
================



MorpheusT1 said:


> I was :thinking:
> But this design does not appeal to me,i saw your interest thread for it and i think you had the parts made to early..these were made prior to the interest thread so why you would post a interest thread beats me...


*I never post an interest thread for upcoming items. This is Introducing thread and title even clearly says so.*
================



iapyx said:


> what about a good waterproof flashlight?
> [of course with lots of lumen]



*Anybody interested for waterproof flashlight?*
================



Rayne said:


> Didn't read through the whole thread, but did anyone mention a regulated Mag623 running off lithium batteries with a 30+ minute run time? :twothumbs



*In order to run an Osram 64623 out of 4 serial li-ion for 30 minutes, your batteries must be at least 5000mAh and capable of 9 amp continuous.
First choice is 4S/2P AW's "C" cells which will be too bulky, heavy and more like a lantern.
Second choice is 4S/3P 18650 which is even larger.
Third choice is 4S/3P 18500 (4500mAh) in Elephant with proper size extension.
Finaly last choice is 4S/4P 18500 in Elephant II with correct extension.
Now the hard part is to find reliable, easily available and affordable voltage regulator which requires more battery voltage (5 serial) which adds on total length and size.
Anybody else wants regulated 250 watt 64655 ?*
================
*[size=+3]What else is missing?[/size]*


----------



## adamlau

I want a regulated 64655  .


----------



## Raoul_Duke

fivemega said:


> Anybody else wants regulated 250 watt 64655



Nope...I dont know why the 64655 is chosen over the 64656 or 64657?

they are both brighter with less heat.

But even with less heat, the fact remains that we Need a reflector that wont peel at these temperatures.

Maybee a new head with drilled holes in the side to allow heat out or better reflector coatings would help this.


----------



## 3rdrock

[quote What else is missing?quote]

Since [email protected] only offers 5/6 D cell in red or black,how about a run 
of that size with a stock body /head but in blue purple gold gray green 
the colors you often use.Next time you send a batch of custom lights to the anodizer add a few 5/6 cell.

Put me down for a 6 D cell with 37mm extension,74mm extension in blue and I'll get a 5 D cell in green with out extensions.

Finger on paypay trigger.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I think "The Herd" looks about right now.


----------



## 3rdrock

LuxLuthor said:


> I think "The Herd" looks about right now./quote]
> 
> Yes it does! :thumbsup:


----------



## divine

Does anyone make single cell 18500 or 17500 bodies? Or even complete flashlights for that matter...


----------



## cnjl3

FM made a body w/switch
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179989
but it appears that he sold out.
Maybe if you post a WTB in the appropriate thead, you just might get lucky.



divine said:


> Does anyone make single cell 18500 or 17500 bodies? Or even complete flashlights for that matter...


----------



## Taboot

fivemega said:


> *Taboot: Are you refering to [SIZE=+1]Prince[/SIZE] series?*



No, I'm thinking about a EDC-sized scale replica of the M6. see avatar. Perhaps SF wouldn't appreciate someone marketing this though.


----------



## SR.GRINGO

fivemega said:


> *4x14670 will fit in bored out M*g "D" size.*
> *No matter how you bore M*g "D" body, 3x18650 won't fit.*
> *Original Elephant (FM fat body) will accomodate 3x18650 with battery holder.*
> ---
> 
> *Aren"t these what you mean?*
> ---
> 
> *Prepay is not a good idea because keeping track of who paid for what item and how much is time consuming and sometimes hard to estimte and set the price for items which are not made yet.*
> ---
> 
> *A1- Heavy crenelated bezel are not safe and I like to stay away from lawyers. *
> *A2- That's a good idea. 100% agree.*
> *A3- Like Elephant II?*
> *4- Similar one was made and offered for 2 AW's protected "C" but 3x17670 works better.*
> ---
> 
> *Sure it's possible but how many people will run a TL-3 bulb in M4 or M6?*
> ---
> 
> *Isn't this better option to keep them in original size bezel?*
> ---
> 
> *All new 4AA battery holders are improved with similar features.*
> ---
> 
> *623 host is here but not a turn key because users can choose different switch, reflector or even bulb options.*
> 
> 
> *More variety will increase total cost while I am trying to keep the price down for more affordability.*
> 
> 
> *Similar flashlight (1-1/2D M*g85) was offered long time ago.*
> ---
> 
> *A1- Coming soon.*
> *A2- Coming soon.*
> *A3- Coming soon.*
> *A4- Coming soon.*
> *A5- Sorry, not this one.*
> *A6- Making a M*g head from scratch is not economical. While you make such a thing, better get to next larger size.*
> ---
> 
> *Stingers do not make CPFers excited anymore.*
> ---
> 
> *Problem for 21W Solarc is size of ballast which will not fit in M*g*
> ---
> 
> *A1- Coming soon.*
> *A2- Coming soon.*
> *A3- Deep tail caps are to use 18650 in M*g "C" size while AW's "C" cells are shorter, more capacity and capable of higher current draw.*


 
Varooj,

You mentioned in May that you have an HID in the works. Anything new?

Gringo


----------



## Sgt. LED

I have a request, I would like a VLOP reflector for my M6.

Has anyone ever made that? Just looking for more throw for the M6 without altering it's outward apperance.


----------



## Roland

"What would you like to own which is not existed but doable with today's technology?"

1
a run (with black bezels and smooth reflectors of course) that fits a 5761 bulb of Fivemega's 2" DEEP REFLECTOR/BEZEL FOR M*g "C" and "D" 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/112533
needs only 1mm extra according to post #17 in https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178981

2
a heat resistant and low resistance mag-D switch like the kiu but a version that keeps the cammed reflector function and has a switch function of on-on-off: 
on (wire1) for a softstart or NTC or powering on stanadby power for a regulator (so it does not need real standby power)
on (wire2) regular wire (shortening a softstart or NTC) or switching on a regulator which standby power was "fixed"
off

3
regulators require power so a 1D extension tube for a 6D might be nice to build regulated 7D long running bright rop hi or 5761. 
EDIT: This one is solved by Fivemega in: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206419 

4
Is there something that can aid in the heat dissipation of long running D-size rop hi or more powerfull lights. So not just adding lots of mass to slow heat buildup but something to aid heat dissipation itself. I want to retain as much of the original mag look as possible so no mega fins allover like some computer modders do to cool computer parts. Inside and outside finned head made of copper maybe?


----------



## cernobila

I got an easy one.......

An adaptor to fit the D36 lamps (EO-9L) in the Prince 2x C light.

OH YEAH, and how about a 3x C Prince with the above adaptor to fit the EO-13 lamp


----------



## donn_

How about a bi-pin tower to fit the M3 (Z46) head, using the little bulbs (1794 etc..) from the D26 adapters?:devil:


----------



## brighterisbetter

donn_ said:


> How about a bi-pin tower to fit the M3 (Z46) head, using the little bulbs (1794 etc..) from the D26 adapters?:devil:


+1


----------



## cl0123

donn_ said:


> How about a bi-pin tower to fit the M3 (Z46) head, using the little bulbs (1794 etc..) from the D26 adapters?:devil:



Great idea! It would be great if those bi-pin sockets can be bundled with those 1794 bulbs as well. 

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## Neubauej

I would love to see another run of MOP and HOP cammed reflectors for the Magcharger that fit a 5761...


----------



## maxspeeds

*I want to see a nice black ano turbohead for Surefire C/P bodies. (this will go great with your 18650 bodies)Similiar to the M3, but with a larger & deeper reflector. One that has a bipin assembly that we can change bulbs. That is my current dream and nirvana *


----------



## mesa232323

I have not read this thread completely but a cut down mini mag with a p7 or some other bright led.:naughty:


----------



## fivemega

adamlau said:


> I want a regulated 64655  .


*If you can find a proper regulator, flashlights are available here.*



divine said:


> Does anyone make single cell 18500 or 17500 bodies? Or even complete flashlights for that matter...


*Like these?*



Taboot said:


> No, I'm thinking about a EDC-sized scale replica of the M6. see avatar. Perhaps SF wouldn't appreciate someone marketing this though.


*Good idea.*



SR.GRINGO said:


> You mentioned in May that you have an HID in the works. Anything new?
> Gringo


*Still interested?*



Sgt. LED said:


> I have a request, I would like a VLOP reflector for my M6.
> 
> Has anyone ever made that? Just looking for more throw for the M6 without altering it's outward apperance.


*I think beauty of $urefire is it's smooth and nice beam shape formed from LS reflector.*



Roland said:


> 1-
> a run (with black bezels and smooth reflectors of course) that fits a 5761 bulb of Fivemega's 2" DEEP REFLECTOR/BEZEL FOR M*g "C" and "D"
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/112533
> needs only 1mm extra according to post #17 in https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178981


*New version of deep reflectors are on process now.*



Roland said:


> 2-
> a heat resistant and low resistance mag-D switch like the kiu but a version that keeps the cammed reflector function and has a switch function of on-on-off:
> on (wire1) for a softstart or NTC or powering on stanadby power for a regulator (so it does not need real standby power)
> on (wire2) regular wire (shortening a softstart or NTC) or switching on a regulator which standby power was "fixed" off


*To switch off the regulator standby power, simply turn the tail cap 90 degree counterclockwise.*



Roland said:


> 3
> regulators require power so a 1D extension tube for a 6D might be nice to build regulated 7D long running bright rop hi or 5761.


*These are available here.* 



Roland said:


> 4
> Is there something that can aid in the heat dissipation of long running D-size rop hi or more powerfull lights. So not just adding lots of mass to slow heat buildup but something to aid heat dissipation itself. I want to retain as much of the original mag look as possible so no mega fins allover like some computer modders do to cool computer parts. Inside and outside finned head made of copper maybe?


*Copper made head? Do you know copper is about 3 times heavier than aluminum? What about weight balance?
Best way to dissipate heat from head is larger aluminum head with more fins.*



cernobila said:


> I got an easy one.......
> 
> An adaptor to fit the D36 lamps (EO-9L) in the Prince 2x C light.
> 
> OH YEAH, and how about a 3x C Prince with the above adaptor to fit the EO-13 lamp


*What is advantage of EO-9L lamp to all available bulbs from WA such as WA1111, WA1103, WA1110, WA1124, WA1148 and ....
Not exactly 3C Prince but similar body will be available soon.*



donn_ said:


> How about a bi-pin tower to fit the M3 (Z46) head, using the little bulbs (1794 etc..) from the D26 adapters?:devil:


*I will be more than happy to make these available if I see 100 or more serious interest.*



Neubauej said:


> I would love to see another run of MOP and HOP cammed reflectors for the Magcharger that fit a 5761...


*More M*g Charger reflectors are on the way to me with 8.38mm and 10.5mm bulb opening.*



maxspeeds said:


> *I want to see a nice black ano turbohead for Surefire C/P bodies. (this will go great with your 18650 bodies)Similiar to the M3, but with a larger & deeper reflector. One that has a bipin assembly that we can change bulbs. That is my current dream and nirvana *


*How did you know I am working on this?*



mesa232323 said:


> I have not read this thread completely but a cut down mini mag with a p7 or some other bright led.:naughty:


*Cut down Mini M*gs are available here and you need to read at least post #1 if not entire thread.*

*[size=+3]What else is missing?[/size]*


----------



## Rommul

When will we get Black (non magcharger) throw masters.


----------



## addictedmatt

AA mag body to c head adapter.


----------



## Roland

fivemega said:


> *Originally Posted by Roland
> 
> *
> *2-*
> _*a heat resistant and low resistance mag-D switch like the kiu but a version that keeps the cammed reflector function and has a switch function of on-on-off: *_
> _*on (wire1) for a softstart or NTC or powering on stanadby power for a regulator (so it does not need real standby power)*_
> _*on (wire2) regular wire (shortening a softstart or NTC) or switching on a regulator which standby power was "fixed" off*_
> 
> *To switch off the regulator standby power, simply turn the tail cap 90 degree counterclockwise.To switch off the regulator standby power, simply turn the tail cap 90 degree counterclockwise.*


Available real high temp mag switch options have no cam and therefore no cammed reflector function. 
Also twisting the tailcap to cut power is not the most elegant option.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Roland said:


> Also twisting the tailcap to cut power is not the most elegant option.


 


Elegant no.....but effective, yes


----------



## Agent_Jaws

addictedmatt said:


> AA mag body to c head adapter.


 
I had a similar thought only I was thinking a SF "C" style head assembly for C & D mag bodies, I am not a fan of the curvy mag head and would like to see it turned into basically a huge 6P in HA black/gray.

Also, SF "C" series heads in HA black please.


----------



## donn_

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donn_*
> 
> 
> _How about a bi-pin tower to fit the M3 (Z46) head, using the little bulbs (1794 etc..) from the D26 adapters?:devil:_
> 
> *I will be more than happy to make these available if I see 100 or more serious interest.*



I'd be in for at least 3 units, as well as bulbs to go with them.


----------



## Juggernaut

Simple a: 10 volt 500-2000 watt xenon Par36 / 46 bulb:devil:. You could run it off of SLA since it’s rated at 10 and not 13 volts so the bulb would be slightly overdriven even with voltage sag:twothumbs. Not to mention the only 250 or more watt par bulbs are always 28 volts:shakehead:sigh:. I wouldn’t care if the whole bulb was nothing more then filled with a huge lump of filaments at 2000 watts or say 60,000 lumens, throw is just going to happen:naughty::huh::duh2:!


----------



## Daniel_sk

donn_ said:


> I'd be in for at least 3 units, as well as bulbs to go with them.


I'd be interested in one too. But please make the adapter spring a little softer or shorter, the M6 FM adapter was too stiff - I had problems screwing the head back in because of the spring pressure...


----------



## zx7dave

Would Love to see a 2000 Lumen Incan from SF in for form of a slightly longer/larger M6 housing six 18650's...


----------



## Youfoundnemo

How about something simple like a M6 clicky


----------



## Sgt. LED

Youfoundnemo said:


> How about something simple like a M6 clicky


 +1 If you can come resonably close to Surefire's HA and can make it look similar to a stock product.


----------



## QtrHorse

Youfoundnemo said:


> How about something simple like a M6 clicky


 
I would be in for one of these assuming you mean for a Mag D and C.


----------



## Sgt. LED

I think we were talking about a clicky switch for the Surefire M6.
Well I was anyway.


----------



## JetskiMark

An M6 forward clicky would be really nice.

It would be great if a switch assembly could be made to fit the stock tailcap.

I would definitely buy 3 or 4.


----------



## Youfoundnemo

Yes Im not the only one who thinks that it would be cool to have a SF M6 clicky..... The [email protected] clicky would be cool but it already has one


----------



## divine

I wonder if Mac could make that work with his 10A switch. Have you seen how amazing his mag switches look?


----------



## ^^Nova^^

Has a D36 sized head for c-series surefire lights been suggested? LF makes that size lamp assemblies.

Nova


----------



## mesa232323

how about a 9v battery pack


----------



## RyanA

How about a D26 with a socket for a certain G4 bi-pin bulb...


----------



## M.S

maxspeeds said:


> *I want to see a nice black ano turbohead for Surefire C/P bodies. (this will go great with your 18650 bodies)Similiar to the M3, but with a larger & deeper reflector. One that has a bipin assembly that we can change bulbs. That is my current dream and nirvana *





fivemega said:


> *How did you know I am working on this?*



This sound great... G4 bulbs or the smaller ones? How long until they are ready?

I would also buy the D36 head for c-series and bipin module for standard M3 head.


----------



## mesa232323

how about a host just large enough to fit 3 3.7 rechargeable 123 photo batteries with optional extension tubes to add extra batteries. Every high power incan is very large and cant fit in my pocket. It would be awsome to have pocket size skinny light with a wa1185:twothumbs I got the idea from this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnkjvEdeIlc


----------



## Nite

Why not buy a 2x18500 from LEEF at Lighthound, or a FiveMega, or just a SF 9P if your only using IMR 16340 and add an AW softStarter.



KingGlamis said:


> How about a dual-filament bulb with low and high beam (similar to some car headlight bulbs)? Battery type should be either AA or RCR123A, 12V, and as much output as possible. Size should be no bigger than a 3D Mag, maybe even 2D, but with a much larger reflector than a Mag. Adjustable focus would be awesome, just like a Mag (without the dark hole would be best). And lasty, I don't know if this has been tried or if it would even work, but how about a reflector that had a smooth portion at the narrow end of the cone and orange peel for the outer sections of the reflector. This could, in theory, provide a long-throwing hot spot with decent side spill.
> 
> OR... instead of the dual-filament bulb, why not put a potentiometer in the light and make it infinitely adjustable for light output?


----------



## Nite

mesa232323 said:


> how about a host just large enough to fit 3 3.7 rechargeable 123 photo batteries with optional extension tubes to add extra batteries. Every high power incan is very large and cant fit in my pocket. It would be awsome to have pocket size skinny light with a wa1185:twothumbs I got the idea from this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnkjvEdeIlc



Well a 2x18500 body would fit those perfectly, 3 RCR or IMR 123s try driving a 9volt FM1794 or a 12volt axial in one of his sockets.

this would give you along skinny light. As thin as a 9P, same length too, a few MMs longer. However its much thinner and shorter than a MAGITE

You can use a LEEF, fivemega, 2x18500 or a SF 9P body. However with a 9P you can use 16340x3 IMR, but not any lico 18mm cells.


----------



## DM51

Nite, those 2 posts of yours are close to inviting action from moderators on grounds of advertising. The only reason they have not been deleted (yet) is that you are mentioning FM-made items, and this is his thread in which he is asking for input. Input should not include you soliciting custom in this way - please keep that for your own sale thread.


----------



## divine

We could use a head that takes Lumensfactory D36 and fits on a C body.


----------



## Coop

divine said:


> We could use a head that takes Lumensfactory D36 and fits on a C body.



+1


----------



## Sgt. LED

+2!

Simple and not out there as far as I know. :thumbsup:

Would love one in HA nat.................


----------



## Nite

divine said:


> We could use a head that takes Lumensfactory D36 and fits on a C body.



Hmm if I wanted that bad enough and I couldnt find one id have to make it happen like before. Id have to MAKE them! I dont know how but I think I know a guy.

its such a simple design isnt it? a head with room for a D36 LF lamp etc...and C size threads! I wonder if demand were high enough..or is it just to the 4,000 active members of CPF? 4,000 is alot if your going to make 500 of something. only 1 in 8 active members would need to buy one or more.

Your telling me no one has ever made this before?

*this would be without the need for adaptors...and no one has ever done this before or have they retired or stopped making them?*

also sorry DM51...I was P.W.U.I. posting while under the influence.....

Both posts have been edited to a higher standard..equal time, and no self promotion.:thumbsup:


Thanks also to MD also for teaching me how to size my sig pic.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Nuts isn't it.


----------



## divine

I think it's a little more complicated than you think. If you look at the shape of a D36, it is narrow at the spring end and wide at the end of the reflector. Wide being wider than a 6P's opening or a 6P's threads. So it will have to be a two piece head that threads together. Which adds an extra O-Ring.

You probably need to see a light that can accept a D36 and how it is designed first.

According to Lumensfactory the only two lights that are compatible with this module are the Pila GL4 and the Wolfeyes 9M/M90 Rechargeable. So you have to design something that isn't from Surefire to fit onto a Surefire body.

I'm going to guess that it's not easy to do. If it was probably Solarforce or Vitalgear or someone would have done it. :shrug:


----------



## Coop

divine said:


> I'm going to guess that it's not easy to do. If it was probably Solarforce or Vitalgear or someone would have done it. :shrug:



It's not really that hard.... 2-piece head designs are very common and I'm not that worried about an extra o-ring. 

I think the design would be fairly simple. A base part that fits the SF C-body and holds the D36 lamp assembly, with a screw on bezel that holds a lens (or window if you please) and locks the D36 in place. 

Guys like Fivemega and Leef should be able to make something like this. And they should make it in HA natural 



Sigh, I hope my D36 head + LF EO-9L + Leefbody + Z58 + AW Li-ions fantasy will become reality.... Talk about pocket rocket... 450 lumen for 45 minutes from a 2xRCR123 light with some extra reflector surface to send the light in the right direction.


----------



## donn_

There is a Surefire head which will fit a D36 module. It's not a straight drop-in, but it's purely mechanical, and if I can do it, anyone can. It's M-series, but can be used on a C-series tube with the addition of a C2M LeefDapter.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=213762

I'd like to see FM do a D36 sized reflector/bi-pin socket arrangement, much like his D26 product.

I'd also like to see a C-Series turbo head made to hold that item.

I'd also like to see a bi-pin tower made for the M3 (Z46) head.


----------



## Youfoundnemo

donn_ said:


> I'd also like to see a C-Series turbo head.



+1


----------



## brighterisbetter

I've always liked SF Z2's but they're only available in black Type II anodizing. If there was an aftermarket Z2-replica body but available in Type III Natural, I'd be in for a couple. A head and tailcap wouldn't be necessary, just the full round body itself. The C2-HA body is 'ok' I suppose, but I'd prefer if there was no provision for clip, and that it didn't have 4 flat sides. Then a user could attach a Z44-HA and C-series tailcap of their choice and 'voila'!!


----------



## donn_

How about a nice 90° angle-head, in anodized aluminum, which will screw onto a Maglite tube? Serve it up with an adapter which will allow either D or C tubes to be used.


----------



## brighterisbetter

How about a SF M3 replacement body (keep the 3x123 form factor and C-series tail) in HAIII, but make it as small around as possible with no provisions for the stepped-down o-rings and no cross-hatching. And no heat fins toward the head either. Basically, a super-slim 3x123 M-head C-tail tube.


----------



## cenz

Hi FM,

I hope $urefire's SRTH can be revived(sure, it is redesign)! heat-resisted glass, suitable weight and more colors lol 


.... and ..and I hope the turbohead can use big-style G4 bulb with a adapter on the turbohead, so we can enjoy big bulbs and MN size bulbs!! lol lol lol 


Sorry, so greedy......


----------



## RobertM

Taboot said:


> No, I'm thinking about a EDC-sized scale replica of the M6. see avatar. Perhaps SF wouldn't appreciate someone marketing this though.



I like this idea a lot too! Maybe build it to accept E-series lamps? Keychain size would be really cool!


----------



## leukos

donn_ said:


> I'd also like to see a bi-pin tower made for the M3 (Z46) head.


 
+1


----------



## fivemega

3rdrock said:


> Put me down for a 6 D cell with 37mm extension,74mm extension in blue and I'll get a 5 D cell in green with out extensions.



*Available here.*
---------------------


divine said:


> Does anyone make single cell 18500 or 17500 bodies? Or even complete flashlights for that matter...


*Like these?*
---------------------


Rommul said:


> When will we get Black (non magcharger) throw masters.


*Soon as red and gray colors sold out.*
---------------------


addictedmatt said:


> AA mag body to c head adapter.


*2AA Mini M*g to M*g "C" head are all gone long time ago. *
---------------------


Agent_Jaws said:


> I had a similar thought only I was thinking a SF "C" style head assembly for C & D mag bodies, I am not a fan of the curvy mag head and would like to see it turned into basically a huge 6P in HA black/gray.


*Are these close enough?*
---------------------


zx7dave said:


> Would Love to see a 2000 Lumen Incan from SF in for form of a slightly longer/larger M6 housing six 18650's...


*M6 body takes no more than 2 of 18650 batteries. 6x18650 in SLIGHTLY longer/larger body?*
---------------------


Youfoundnemo said:


> How about something simple like a M6 clicky


*Possible and easy for such a tail cap but most of you don't want to use after market tail cap.*
---------------------


QtrHorse said:


> I would be in for one of these assuming you mean for a Mag D and C.


*M*g "C" and "D" use side switch. Do you mean additional tail switch?*
---------------------


^^Nova^^ said:


> Has a D36 sized head for c-series surefire lights been suggested? LF makes that size lamp assemblies.
> Nova


*What makes you think D36 is brighter than these?*
---------------------


mesa232323 said:


> how about a 9v battery pack


*Do you mean 9.6 volt battery holder like these?*
---------------------


RyanA said:


> How about a D26 with a socket for a certain G4 bi-pin bulb...


*these are already existed.*
---------------------
*[size=+3]What else is missing?[/size]*


----------



## QtrHorse

fivemega said:


> *
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by QtrHorse
> 
> 
> I would be in for one of these assuming you mean for a Mag D and C.
> 
> M*g "C" and "D" use side switch. Do you mean additional tail switch?
> ---------------------
> *


 
I meant a additional switch. I just don't know how well they would sell because the Mag is hard to hold like a SF being that it is so wide.

I know it has been mentioned but what about a turbo head for the SF body? That would complete your new new C cell light that accepts SF heads. You would only have to make one color so that should make it easier. I also do not know if it would be possible to make one that is close in price to the current SF turbo head.


----------



## Sgt. LED

I'll go ahead and say the M6 clicky again.

The market is there. Don't try to make a new tailcap. You see I understand people wanting it to look stock so why not make new clicky guts for the Stock M6?

NOW TELL ME THAT WOULDN'T SELL! 

There is room in there to do it. The plate in the stock tailcap is big, remove it and you have plenty of space, you just have to work out the right switch post height and spring length.

*OH *and wanting a D36 head for Surefire C series for me isn't about being brighter than the item of yours you linked to, it's about using a D36 LF LED Select tint R2 smooth reflector for long LED runtime and super throw from a tube that most of us already own. I bet it's so easy for you to make you could do it in your sleep! A simple straight bezel, plain flat bezel ring, 2 thread cuttings per piece, an O-ring, and a lens. Plus now you could offer it in 2 colors of HA and please everyone. WIN/WIN


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Originally Posted by Agent_Jaws 
I had a similar thought only I was thinking a SF "C" style head assembly for C & D mag bodies, I am not a fan of the curvy mag head and would like to see it turned into basically a huge 6P in HA black/gray.




fivemega said:


> *Are these close enough?*



* No. * 


:nana::lolsign: I already have one of those. :twothumbs

I have all the C mags, (inc. 6 x 6C & 7C's,) and would love to have a smaller 6P style head, ( maybee the older rounder looking model with no Hex ARB thing,) 

A smaller head/ reflector would make a nice flood light & be a good comparison to my FM 3.5" head.


Wouldent mind if the bezzle was a little bit wider than the body though, so it didnt fall out the hand...Finning would be good for grip.


----------



## M.S

Sgt. LED said:


> *OH *and wanting a D36 head for Surefire C series for me isn't about being brighter than the item of yours you linked to, it's about using a D36 LF LED Select tint R2 smooth reflector for long LED runtime and super throw from a tube that most of us already own.



I think that this is good idea, you could run LF led and incan assemblies in it. And maybe it should have an optional bi-pin reflector assembly, similar to one you have in the Prince series...


----------



## maxspeeds

donn_ said:


> I'd also like to see a bi-pin tower made for the M3 (Z46) head.


 
+2. This would be fun


----------



## B'hamFAL

donn_ said:


> I'd like to see FM do a D36 sized reflector/bi-pin socket arrangement, much like his D26 product.


 
I'll second that......


----------



## dlrflyer

After thinking about this awhile, I'm ready to jump in. I'd like an adaptor to fit a Surefire turbohead like a KT2 to a Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake. Lumens Factory won't make any bulb modules to fit the factory M100 turbohead Rattlesnake, so it's at a dead end. By having an adaptor, I can get turbohead throw and use all the cool SF and LF bulbs, with a reasonably priced body that comes with a clicky and takes 18650 batts.


----------



## fivemega

QtrHorse said:


> I know it has been mentioned but what about a turbo head for the SF body? That would complete your new new C cell light that accepts SF heads. You would only have to make one color so that should make it easier. I also do not know if it would be possible to make one that is close in price to the current SF turbo head.


*Do you mean a C turbo head for $urefire 9P?
Anybody else interested on this?*



Sgt. LED said:


> I'll go ahead and say the M6 clicky again.


*How about a complete 3x18650 body and tail cap?*



donn_ said:


> I'd like to see FM do a D36 sized reflector/bi-pin socket arrangement, much like his D26 product.


*How many people interested for this?*



donn_ said:


> I'd also like to see a bi-pin tower made for the M3 (Z46) head.


*There are not many bright T1.5 bulb available therefore, I can't sell required minimum quantity.*



dlrflyer said:


> I'd like an adaptor to fit a Surefire turbohead like a KT2 to a Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake.


*An adapter to fit expensive KT-2 on M90 Rattlesnake?*
---------------------
*[size=+4]What else is missing?[/size]*


----------



## cenz

fivemega said:


> *Do you mean a C turbo head for $urefire 9P?
> Anybody else interested on this?*
> 
> 
> *How about a complete 3x18650 body and tail cap?*
> 
> 
> *How many people interested for this?*
> 
> 
> *There are not many bright T1.5 bulb available therefore, I can't sell required minimum quantity.*
> 
> 
> *An adapter to fit expensive KT-2 on M90 Rattlesnake?*
> ---------------------
> *[size=+4]What else is missing?[/size]*



Hi FM,

I'm also interested in alternative turbohead for SF, I think there are 2 types (sizes) :
1: Pocket Thrower Turbohead - ~D36 sized, supports MN LA
2: Monster Thower Turbohead - Dia. 3" or above reflector/lens, bigger reflector hole, which supports a new bigger bi-pin adapter (this includes both of G4 and G5.x socket, for some bigbulbs from osram,carley..) 

ooooh... it is like my dream... but hope can be achieve~


----------



## donn_

> Do you mean a C turbo head for $urefire 9P?
> Anybody else interested on this?


Very interested. I'd be in for at least a few good-sized non shock isolated heads which will hold D26 sized drop-ins, both your bi-pin incans and various LED drop-ins. Black, of course, and a little bigger than the shock isolated heads from Surefire (Z32). Military look as opposed to stylish. These would go well with your C-tubes, your AA tubes and your ??x123 tubes.

I'd also like to see a run of AW C tubes, designed for the new cell's length, and fitted for AW's soft-start switch, like the Megalunitarium.


----------



## gswitter

donn_ said:


> I'd be in for at least a few good-sized non shock isolated heads which will hold D26 sized drop-ins, both your bi-pin incans and various LED drop-ins.


I'd like to see something like this as well. Basically the Prince turbohead concept applied to a Surefire 6P/9P bezel - something that will work with any C-series compatible body and add additional reflector surface for existing D26/P60 drop-ins.


----------



## nfetterly

M series turboheads... (maybe this doesn't fit well as they are "available")

Now that I have bought your Megalannium (spelling ) I'll be robbing my M6 head to put on it. It looks like there may be up to 60 people who could be in the market for an M series turbohead. 

Neale


----------



## pete7226

C series turbohead for 9p would be a hit, interested. In black and Ha nat if possible


----------



## Kestrel

pete7226 said:


> C series turbohead for 9p would be a hit, interested. In black and Ha nat if possible


I think so as well, but I finally got around to picking up the SF KT-2 for my FM 2xC 'C' body. I have been wondering though, what would the best way for FM to differentiate a TH from the SF TH's to give CPF'ers other options? Or should it just be less expensive? (I'm not too big on the 'styled' FM parts, I do prefer the SF look, but to each his own.)

Where I'm going with this is that my favorite thing about the FM parts is that many of them provide options that you can't really get with factory parts. Should a FM C-series TH fill a different niche than the KT-1/2, or should it be functionally identical?


----------



## Tirodani

Kestrel said:


> Should a FM C-series TH fill a different niche than the KT-1/2, or should it be functionally identical?



Personally I don't think it makes sense to make a product that's redundant to something already in the Surefire line. I really like the idea of a smallish turbo head, yes about D36 sized. Both of these ideas were good:



cenz said:


> I'm also interested in alternative turbohead for SF, I think there are 2 types (sizes) :
> 1: Pocket Thrower Turbohead - ~D36 sized, supports MN LA





gswitter said:


> something that will work with any C-series compatible body and add additional reflector surface for existing D26/P60 drop-ins.



The latter suggestion would ensure that people can keep upgrading their lights even if the new format is dropped, which is great.

In addition, possibly consider that smallish 6P compatible turbo heads have been available for a while from G&P, Cabelas and now Digitec. But I don't think you could ever get bulbs for them. One very simple solution would be supplying a drop in to fit these. Could perhaps even contract with G&P to make the heads for you and sell them here.

One of the reasons I'd like to see these made is that I feel that the FM C body has been seriously compromised by the loss of the AW C cells -- and also, that it has a ton of potential with the new IMR cells. (And also, that I own one and am not using it yet!) A 40- to 45-mm head could take larger bulbs, or even MR-11 reflectorized bulbs. Lastly:



donn_ said:


> I'd also like to see a run of AW C tubes, designed for the new cell's length, and fitted for AW's soft-start switch, like the Megalunitarium.



Great idea, but PLEASE don't leave us current FM C owners out in the cold. Make a tailcap for current FM C bodies that will accept the AW soft start switch! This would open up the possibility of using IMR cells on 5761's without instaflashing, or using higher current bulbs like a 6v H1.

The C bodies are a perfect, convenient size and should be produced more (pocketable but with great power potential), but options are currently extremely limited for putting together complete lights. They deserve a mini turbo head and/or a high current soft start switch!


----------



## Kestrel

Tirodani said:


> Personally I don't think it makes sense to make a product that's redundant to something already in the Surefire line. I really like the idea of a smallish turbo head, yes about D36 sized.
> [...]
> One of the reasons I'd like to see these made is that I feel that the FM C body has been seriously compromised by the loss of the AW C cells -- and also, that it has a ton of potential with the new IMR cells.
> [...]
> PLEASE don't leave us current FM C owners out in the cold. Make a tailcap for current FM C bodies that will accept the AW soft start switch! This would open up the possibility of using IMR cells on 5761's without instaflashing, or using higher current bulbs like a 6v H1.
> 
> The C bodies are a perfect, convenient size and should be produced more (pocketable but with great power potential), but options are currently extremely limited for putting together complete lights. They deserve a mini turbo head and/or a high current soft start switch!


I agree with you 100%.:thumbsup:
The only thing I'd like to add is that I'd like to see the C body tailcap be used as a standard for future projects - I'd love to see more options & interchangeability there. (My wish would be for a twistie with two level (resistored) capability like the L1 tailcap or McGizmo insert - best for LEDs so I'm probably in the minority here though. I just wanted to mention this in case there is more development on these tailcaps.)


----------



## cernobila

Yes, most of the above, ......... I would like to see a head that fits on the 6P/9P (the BigLeef, Fivemega C bodies) and takes the D36 WE, LF and Pila lamps, proportionately the C cell bodies and the D36 head would be a great combination.........also, a D36 size head that takes the MN lamps would be nice on a 2xC Fivemega body.........and a soft start/three level switch that fits both, the BigLeef, Fivemega C bodies.........am I greedy or what... 

.....AND bring back the best cell on CPF, the AW C Li-Ion.......


----------



## cernobila

And btw, I have the SF KT head and use it on both, my BigLeef and Fivemega 2xC bodies and I must say that with WA1111 bulb in the FM MN bi-pin adaptor, this is a massive thrower, better than my 2xC Mag.......I don't think that FM could improve on this performance......perhaps price only.


----------



## [email protected]

A new rechargeble mag that comes with a 7.2 volt 2200mah battery stick and metal reflector, glass lens and a 6volt 11watt bulb and a 20watt in the tailcap...


----------



## divine

FM, thank you for making those additional 18500 E series bodies.


----------



## lctorana

There is one kind of torch I would like but cannot buy:

An incan torch, anywhere from 6P to 2x18500 Prince in size, that has a side-mounted switch. Pocket-size, in other words.

Currently, the choices in this class are still, even now, limited to cheap plastic or vintage tinplate. Or a C Maglite, but that is a much bigger animal.


----------



## fivemega

cenz said:


> Hi FM,
> 
> I'm also interested in alternative turbohead for SF, I think there are 2 types (sizes) :
> 1: Pocket Thrower Turbohead - ~D36 sized, supports MN LA
> 2: Monster Thower Turbohead - Dia. 3" or above reflector/lens, bigger reflector hole, which supports a new bigger bi-pin adapter (this includes both of G4 and G5.x socket, for some bigbulbs from osram,carley..)


*Similar turbo heads are in process.:thumbsup:*




donn_ said:


> I'd also like to see a run of AW C tubes, designed for the new cell's length, and fitted for AW's soft-start switch, like the Megalennium.


*:thumbsup:*



gswitter said:


> I'd like to see something like this as well. Basically the Prince turbohead concept applied to a Surefire 6P/9P bezel - something that will work with any C-series compatible body and add additional reflector surface for existing D26/P60 drop-ins.


*Already exist.*



nfetterly said:


> M series turboheads... (maybe this doesn't fit well as they are "available")
> 
> Now that I have bought your Megalannium (spelling ) I'll be robbing my M6 head to put on it. It looks like there may be up to 60 people who could be in the market for an M series turbohead.
> 
> Neale


*Like these?*



pete7226 said:


> C series turbohead for 9p would be a hit, interested. In black and Ha nat if possible


*Both possible. :thumbsup:*



Tirodani said:


> One of the reasons I'd like to see these made is that I feel that the FM C body has been seriously compromised by the loss of the AW C cells -- and also, that it has a ton of potential with the new IMR cells.


*New 1x26500 and 2x26500 IMR bodies are available here.*



Kestrel said:


> I agree with you 100%.:thumbsup:
> The only thing I'd like to add is that I'd like to see the C body tailcap be used as a standard for future projects - I'd love to see more options & interchangeability there. (My wish would be for a twistie with two level (resistored) capability like the L1 tailcap or McGizmo insert - best for LEDs so I'm probably in the minority here though. I just wanted to mention this in case there is more development on these tailcaps.)


*Available here.*



[email protected] said:


> A new rechargeble mag that comes with a 7.2 volt 2200mah battery stick and metal reflector, glass lens and a 6volt 11watt bulb and a 20watt in the tailcap...


*Everybody can buy these parts and put them together.*



lctorana said:


> There is one kind of torch I would like but cannot buy:
> 
> An incan torch, anywhere from 6P to 2x18500 Prince in size, that has a side-mounted switch. Pocket-size, in other words.


*This also exists. Anybody can find the link?*


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Great stuff Fivemega!

Cheers


----------



## lctorana

lctorana said:


> There is one kind of torch I would like but cannot buy:
> 
> An incan torch, anywhere from 6P to 2x18500 Prince in size, that has a side-mounted switch. Pocket-size, in other words.
> 
> Currently, the choices in this class are still, even now, limited to cheap plastic or vintage tinplate. Or a C Maglite, but that is a much bigger animal.


 
You say this exists, FM, but for the life of me, I am unaware of any.


----------



## fivemega

lctorana said:


> You say this exists, FM, but for the life of me, I am unaware of any.



*Never heared of Megatinger?

How about 2x18650 Stinger?*


----------



## lctorana

Ahhh. Thanks.

Both of these were before my time. The MegaTinger (or at least part of the set!) is close enough to what I had in mind. The 4 x 2/3A looks fabulous.

Will consider.


----------



## cenz

fivemega said:


> Similar turbo heads are in process.:thumbsup:



wow.. I think.. LuxLuthor will need to create another "Most Powerful SF Mods List " thread. hehe


----------



## maxspeeds

I'd like to own a throwmaster type of head (similiar to your 2.5" [email protected] throwmaster) for Surefire C-serices bodies. Something with a deeper reflector that can throw farther than the KT1 / KT2 kits. A kin to laggerPro's SRTH.


----------



## jaundice

What I'd like to see is a sticky thread with links to all of Fivemega's stuff. So many times I stumble across an old thread with like 10 items remaining, and I think, "Damn, I wish I'd seen this 2 months ago when I really needed that!" Seriously, it's so hard to keep track of your stuff, Fivemega, especially when you're new to flashaholism. I would have bought like 10 times more stuff from you if I'd have a single sticky thread which you could keep current with links to your sell pages.

Second, I'd like to see C2M adapters. 

Thanks,

-John


----------



## jaundice

In regards to C2M adaptors, some others on the forums have suggested using OpticsHQ's adaptor. I called them after placing an order, and it turns out that their C2M adaptors don't work with Surefire Turboheads! It turns out that the thread pitch is just a little too far out of spec.

So, I'm still looking for C2M adaptors.

-John


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

jaundice said:


> What I'd like to see is a sticky thread with links to all of Fivemega's stuff.



+1 to that!I'd like to see all your products in one place at the same time.


----------



## Bimmerboy

In this case, clicking on FM's profile and choosing the "Find all threads started by" link under the "Statistics" tab works just as well, or even better!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> +1 to that!I'd like to see all your products in_ ONE_ place at the same time.





Bimmerboy said:


> ..clicking on FM's profile and choosing the "Find all threads started by" link under the "Statistics" tab works just as well, or even better....



And doing so gets us.........._ONE HUNDRED and FIFTY_ threads!!!! So much for _ONE_ stop shopping.


----------



## lctorana

But what I do is look up all threads started by him, in the BST forum. That works. At least for his more recent sales.

Didn't help me find older ones like the MegaTinger, though.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

lctorana said:


> But what I do is look up all threads started by him, in the BST forum.



And that turns up _One Hundred and Forty _results.

What part of_ ONE(1) stop shopping _are we having trouble with?One form to fill out and one shipping charge would be great!


----------



## gswitter

fivemega said:


> gswitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see something like this as well. Basically the Prince turbohead concept applied to a Surefire 6P/9P bezel - something that will work with any C-series compatible body and add additional reflector surface for existing D26/P60 drop-ins.
> 
> 
> 
> *Already exist.*
Click to expand...

Really? Do you have a link? I've never seen anything like it for a 6P.

I'm not looking for a KT1-style turbohead that accepts MN/tower-style lamps. I'm interested in a bezel that accepts a P60L, Malkoff M60, or any other standard D26/P60 drop-in, that then adds extra reflector surface for more throw. Something akin to adding the turbohead extension of your Prince series - which is only useful as an extension of the primary reflector, and isn't intended to operate on it's own.

There's a recent thread that discusses threading the exterior of a 6P bezel and screwing that into a Mag C head. I don't know if it would then be possible to accomplish what I'm considering by cutting enough off the bottom of the Mag reflector, but it's a thought.


----------



## Bimmerboy

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> What part of_ ONE(1) stop shopping _are we having trouble with?



Well, since you put it that way, I'll tell you.

You're essentially asking for CPF to host a Fivemega store on a single, sticky forum thread. Think through the logistics of what that would require of both FM, and CPF. You'll quickly discover that it won't work for them, and wouldn't be all that helpful to anyone else above simply searching, and PM'ing your questions to a seller.

If FM had his own Custom Builders and Modders sub-forum, that could be one potential solution; But to a non-existent problem?? I have never had any problem finding every single item for sale, going back to, I believe, his very first. Additionally, if FM wanted to do such a thing, don't ya' think he's probably already thought of it?

Now, instead of being asked sarcastic questions, how's about we just get back to product ideas here?


----------



## 325addict

Something that is LONGER running than the one hour maximum most of the bright incans seem to have, but still not as big as a 3D Mag....

In order to do this, we have to cut the light intensity.... I already did by having made my own Lumens Factory D26 drop-in with a 8V / 500mA bulb.

Using two 18650s in some host that can take these, will create a runtime of 4 to 5 hours, which is very useful.

Maybe, that's what is missing: something that looks like a Wolf eyes M300 with the three pieces 18650s in it, but then cut down the current to 400mA (we still talk about a 4 to 5W lamp then, which can be quite bright, Lumens Factory just gave proof to that!)
This configuration would be reasonably compact, reasonably bright, and have a runtime in excess of 6 hours.

Bottom lime: the ideal incan flashlight for everyday- and camping-use!


Timmo.

PS: I very much like my 500mA drop-ins... put into a Surefire C3 it lasts for more than 2 hours in a compact light, and still throws more than enough light for 90% of the jobs to be done


----------



## Kestrel

325addict said:


> PS: I very much like my 500mA drop-ins... put into a Surefire C3 it lasts for more than 2 hours in a compact light, and still throws more than enough light for 90% of the jobs to be done


Sounds like we need a review thread for those LA's, including comparison beamshots...


----------



## jaundice

Bimmerboy said:


> Well, since you put it that way, I'll tell you.
> 
> You're essentially asking for CPF to host a Fivemega store on a single, sticky forum thread. Think through the logistics of what that would require of both FM, and CPF. You'll quickly discover that it won't work for them, and wouldn't be all that helpful to anyone else above simply searching, and PM'ing your questions to a seller.
> 
> If FM had his own Custom Builders and Modders sub-forum, that could be one potential solution; But to a non-existent problem?? I have never had any problem finding every single item for sale, going back to, I believe, his very first. Additionally, if FM wanted to do such a thing, don't ya' think he's probably already thought of it?
> 
> Now, instead of being asked sarcastic questions, how's about we just get back to product ideas here?


 
I don't think it was a sarcastic question, nor a sarcastic input on my end. I want to spend more money with Fivemega, but I can't, since I don't know all that he offers. Since I don't know what he created in 2006, and may still have a few pieces left, it makes sense for him to at least consider this feedback. Fivemega's stuff rocks; he's my favorite modder/builder along with Malkoff. If I, and I'm sure others, could peruse just a thread of links to his stuff that's active, Fivemega would enjoy more sales. I don't think much updating is necessary, once the page is set up. As items close out, the link would need to be eliminated. I guess what I'm saying is that Fivemega's business would probably greatly benefit from some investment in allowing customers to know what he has far sale. 

Thanks,

-John


----------



## donn_

John...two brief points:

It is expressly against forum rules to post a thread for the purpose of linking to one's sales threads. I know, because I tried it.

It's been stated before, but it's worth repeating...if you click on FM's handle, and then his statistics, you'll be shown a list of all his threads. It can't get much simpler than that.


----------



## Bimmerboy

John - I specifically quoted A.F.'s question as the example of sarcasm, not anyone else's.

Back on topic... I figure there's not much chance of the following idea happening, but throwing it out there just in case.

*How's about a simple, twistie on-off tailcap for Minimag that would have much less resistance than any clickie offered, and still provide water resistance?*

Some of us have Minimag based hotwires using a different reflector, and can't shut off the light by twisting the head. Others have LED sammies with the same problem... can't shut them off. The best clickie available is the Kroll, but the resistance is too high, which really affects both hotwires and LED mods.

A Minimag twistie tail would be awesome, especially in FM's gun metal grey!


----------



## LuxLuthor

I only need something practical....like more 24K Gold plated things.


----------



## cernobila

Talking about simple things........how about an adaptor/convertor to be able to use the LF D36 lamps in the Prince series......especially the 2xC Prince, would be very nice with the IMR 9L.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Bimmerboy said:


> Now, instead of being asked sarcastic questions, how's about we just get back to product ideas here?





jaundice said:


> I don't think it was a sarcastic question....




Thank you jaundice-at least ONE person gets it!!! And yes,he was referring to MY question Bimmerboy.

Instead of stating why it can't be done-why doesn't someone suggest HOW it can be done!!!


----------



## ^^Nova^^

How about some coloured HA mags that match the FM3 and Throwmaster heads? I would think standard 2D and 3D should do it. Maybe finned and/or scolloped heads also.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## [email protected]

^^Nova^^ said:


> How about some coloured HA mags that match the FM3 and Throwmaster heads? I would think standard 2D and 3D should do it. Maybe finned and/or scolloped heads also.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nova



I just want a Ti A3...


----------



## Linger

fivemega said:


> * doable with today's technology?*



Single bi-pin adapter for G2 + G4

Two suggestions for making this.

The two holes are extended outwards (inwards) to form slits that accept various bi-pin sizes. 

Or two sets of holes, slightly rotated to provide integrity yet fitting with-in the electrically isolate segment of the adapter. Example, looking down at the adapter, the holes for G2 bulbs are at 12 o'clock/6 o'clock positions, while the G4 bulb position would be rotated slightly clockwise. Hole for the G4 would have greater radius from center and be rotated clockwise to the 12:45 / 6:45 positions.
(I was looking at fm-d26 bi-pin adapter and the hole appears centered with-in the electrically isolated section. For it to accept g2 / g4, there would be two holes, each off-set slightly with-in the electrically isolated section.)

Best,
Linger


----------



## fivemega

maxspeeds said:


> I'd like to own a throwmaster type of head (similiar to your 2.5" [email protected] throwmaster) for Surefire C-serices bodies. Something with a deeper reflector that can throw farther than the KT1 / KT2 kits. A kin to laggerPro's SRTH.



*Did I say they already exist?*










*Size comparison of 2x26500 with 2" turbo head and M*g 2D*



jaundice said:


> What I'd like to see is a sticky thread with links to all of Fivemega's stuff.
> -John



*I don't think this is allowed in this forum.
Click MY PRODUCTS on my signature line and find the active and open links.*



jaundice said:


> Second, I'd like to see C2M adapters.


*I will consider about this but isn't above hybrid deep 2" head better choice?*



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> +1 to that!I'd like to see all your products in one place at the same time.


*I have done my best to describe each item in detail but some folks still can't realize and underestand function and purpose of creating such a thing. How can I deal with this if I offer all items in same post and place. Beside, does it make sence to offer $urefire upgrading item with M*g part in same page?*



Bimmerboy said:


> In this case, clicking on FM's profile and choosing the "Find all threads started by" link under the "Statistics" tab works just as well, or even better!





ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> And doing so gets us.........._ONE HUNDRED and FIFTY_ threads!!!! So much for _ONE_ stop shopping.


* For more specific and live sale threads:
1) Click on ADVANCED SEARCH of upper right page.
2) Type user name of FiveMega.
3) Select Find Threads Started By User.
4) Select CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T
5) Select A year ago and Newer.
6) Click on search Now.*



lctorana said:


> Didn't help me find older ones like the MegaTinger, though.


*For older threads, select A year ago and Older.*



gswitter said:


> Really? Do you have a link? I've never seen anything like it for a 6P.
> 
> I'm not looking for a KT1-style turbohead that accepts MN/tower-style lamps. I'm interested in a bezel that accepts a P60L, Malkoff M60, or any other standard D26/P60 drop-in, that then adds extra reflector surface for more throw. Something akin to adding the turbohead extension of your Prince series - which is only useful as an extension of the primary reflector, and isn't intended to operate on it's own.



*This will fit with Malkoff and similar modules that using collimator optic, but result of beam shape and amount will not be any better because optic is directing light and not the reflector. However will help to remove heat.*



325addict said:


> Something that is LONGER running than the one hour maximum most of the bright incans seem to have, but still not as big as a 3D Mag....


*In most cases, lower wattage bulb existed but limitation is in higher wattage.
I have made some flashlights with even one hour ROP Hi with few response and support. Most people want to get as bright as possible regardless of run time.*



Bimmerboy said:


> *How's about a simple, twistie on-off tailcap for Minimag that would have much less resistance than any clickie offered, and still provide water resistance?*


*
with all aftermarket 18mm bodies readily available, I don't thing many people interested on 14500 cells for hotwire MiniM*g.



LuxLuthor said:



I only need something practical....like more 24K Gold plated things. 

Click to expand...

More practical 24K GOLD is on process so you have to buy them all because nobody else like them. Am I right people?



cernobila said:



Talking about simple things........how about an adaptor/convertor to be able to use the LF D36 lamps in the Prince series......especially the 2xC Prince, would be very nice with the IMR 9L.

Click to expand...

Isn't AW's "C" cell discontinued? IMR 26500 won't fit in Prince 2C
Also IMR 9L will be slightly underdriven with "C" cells.
Beauty of prince design is ability of using several readily available and low cost bi-pin bulbs.



^^Nova^^ said:



How about some coloured HA mags that match the FM3 and Throwmaster heads? I would think standard 2D and 3D should do it. Maybe finned and/or scolloped heads also.

Click to expand...

There are unlimited type and size of M*g "D" in demand. Some people want them tri bored, some others in quad, some people bi bored and some without bored.
Some people want them with finned head, some others in flutted, some in finned/flutted and some people don't want to pay unwanted 2" head because they already have FM3
Some people want them in 1D size some 1.25D some 2.5D and...
In addition to all the above, adding different colors and finish makes me to step back.



[email protected] said:



I just want a Ti A3...

Click to expand...

I will definitly do this soon as I found some suitable LVR.



linger said:



Single bi-pin adapter for G2 + G4

Two suggestions for making this.

The two holes are extended outwards (inwards) to form slits that accept various bi-pin sizes. 

Or two sets of holes, slightly rotated to provide integrity yet fitting with-in the electrically isolate segment of the adapter. Example, looking down at the adapter, the holes for G2 bulbs are at 12 o'clock/6 o'clock positions, while the G4 bulb position would be rotated slightly clockwise. Hole for the G4 would have greater radius from center and be rotated clockwise to the 12:45 / 6:45 positions.

Click to expand...

I have done and test them long ago.
Problem is fillament height which is different in G2 and G4 bulbs. So focusing the flashlight may or may not be bossible with all G2 and G4 bulbs.
There are variety of G4 bulbs to use in M*g "C" and "D" so why using G2?
--------------------
[size=+3]What else is missing?[/size]*


----------



## LuxLuthor

fivemega said:


> *More practical 24K GOLD is on process so you have to buy them all because nobody else like them. Am I right people?*



ROFL!


----------



## nighttrails

I would like to have a Mag D throwmaster head with 8.5 mm opening for smaller bulbs as is available with the mag charger throwmaster head - which I have and absolutely love.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*[SIZE=+3]What else is missing?[/SIZE]*


*- An incan regulator for SureFire tailcaps, single-stage only(full power). That's all I need. Anyone will step up??*


----------



## leukos

I don't think a tailcap incan regulator could easily work. All incan regulators I know of need both the + and - from the battery before it reaches the lamp (the regulator needs it's own circuit path). The A2 works because the regulator grabs the batt- from the body of the light as well as the batt+ from its position in the body. The LVR then has its own Vout+ which powers the lamp. The body is the common connector for both of the V- circuit paths. A more realistic solution would be a _*CR123a sized regulator*_ that would be right next to the lamp and would take the place of one of the cells in the light. This would be very similar to the A2 design. 
A tailcap version would require a wire of some kind running through the body because of its disadvantaged location in relation to the lamp.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

It makes sense.


----------



## donn_

Brainstorm!

I watched my wife making dinner tonight, and noticed most of her instruments included silicone.

Silicone potholders.
Silicone pot handle covers.
Silicone spatulas and spoons.

I asked her about this stuff, and it appears to be the cat's meow for handling heat, and every other condition known to kitchens.

So how about silicone sleeves for the heads of flashlights?

Remember those hex-shaped rubber Maglite head sleeves? I still have some, but they're all dried up, cracked and grungy.

Let's have them in silicone! Lots of different colors, dishwasher safe, heat-resistant, infinite shapes. Also tubes to protect the bodies of the lights.


----------



## bk737

A D36 reflector to fit your FM D26 bi-pin module so i can run a 1794 with AW soft start in a LF or Cabelas Mini Turbo head on my FM 2x26500 body!


----------



## cernobila

bk737 said:


> A D36 reflector to fit your FM D26 bi-pin module so i can run a 1794 with AW soft start in a LF or Cabelas Mini Turbo head on my FM 2x26500 body!



Yeah, that would be quite ideal......perhaps even make the D36 reflector fit both, the smaller bi-pin module and the G4 bi-pin module. The hole may be too big for the smaller bulbs but it could work well enough. The G4 bulbs would shine in the bigger reflector.


----------



## MemphisMagD

I was looking at one of my multi bit screwdriver that allows me to change bits by rotating the body and pushing a new bit into place. How about a system to allow multiple incan bulbs in the same head and selectable by rotating a mechanism on the head or body?


----------



## cenz

How about SF623? I'm really interest in it...

Multible C or D body system for FM26500 tube/26500Megalennium (extender, 26/32/500~700 sizes), actually, it is quite practical direction.

Superbulb socket for SF M head and fit into almost FM Turboheads...

Thanks!


----------



## pete7226

I cant find your link to the surefire 2" C turbohead anywhere.


----------



## donn_

pete7226 said:


> I cant find your link to the surefire 2" C turbohead anywhere.










Neither can I. Have I missed something?


----------



## cernobila

pete7226 said:


> I cant find your link to the surefire 2" C turbohead anywhere.



Same here, know nothing about it.......what lamp/bulb does this use?.....availability and cost?


----------



## cenz

cernobila said:


> Same here, know nothing about it.......what lamp/bulb does this use?.....availability and cost?



It seems in process, I hope that can support G4 bi-pin bulb and support 5761 fatter model.


----------



## copperfox

I would like to see a 3-4" turbohead for mag-C with a LOP reflector, simple exterior design, in black. It would be great if it was offered in both 8.4mm and 12+mm bulb openings.


----------



## cernobila

Actually, is there a replacement for the SF KT turbo head? Same kind of thrower that fits the C/P SF/Solarforce/and many other bodies. This would be for those internationals that cant easily buy the SF KT head, or find it too expensive.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

I'd like a really long runtime (1+ hour) 9V SF Turbohead lamp assembly for 2x li-ion cells (I know the MN15 runs for 2.5 hours in the M6, but it takes 6xCR123 for that..)


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

cernobila said:


> Actually, is there a replacement for the SF KT turbo head? Same kind of thrower that fits the C/P SF/Solarforce/and many other bodies. This would be for those internationals that cant easily buy the SF KT head, or find it too expensive.


Maybe we should ask Lumens Factory for something like that? They've already came out with a D36 Mini-Turbohead to fit SureFire 'C' models...


----------



## cernobila

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I'd like a really long runtime (1+ hour) 9V SF Turbohead lamp assembly for 2x li-ion cells (I know the MN15 runs for 2.5 hours in the M6, but it takes 6xCR123 for that..)



The MN15 is still a good choice for that.....

From mdocod's data;

Cell configuration: 2x18650

Bulb Options:
SF MN15: 10W, 154 - 103 lumen in 104 minutes
SF N2: 10W, 154 - 103 lumen in 104 minutes
SF MN16: 20.5W, 360 - 215 lumen in 43 minutes
SF MN20: 20W, 300 - 186 lumen in 47 minutes
SF MN21: 37W, 600 - 375 lumen in 15-20 minutes (unprotected cells required, dangerous configuration)
LF HO-M3T: 16W, 280 - 188 lumen in 60 minutes
LF EO-M3T: 18.5W, 322 - 212 lumen in 49 minutes
GE787 w/FM bi-pin>MN socket:
WA1111 w/FM bi-pin>MN socket:
Osram 64250 w/FM bi-pin>MN socket:
Philips 5761 w/FM bi-pin>MN socket: (requires unprotected LiCo cells, only recommended for advanced users.)

Body Options:
FiveMega or Leefbody 2x18650 w/C tail and head, +SF compatible tail-cap, +KT1/2 ++
Leefbody 2x18650 w/C tail and M head, + SF compatible tail-cap, +KT4 ++
SureFire M6 w/2x18650 adapter


----------



## cernobila

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Maybe we should ask Lumens Factory for something like that? They've already came out with a D36 Mini-Turbohead to fit SureFire 'C' models...



Yes that would be a good idea, their flashlight system could then fit the D26, D36 and also the MN style lamps in a turbo head. Would be one heck of a Lego system for sure.......as well as fitting most other C bodies in both, 18650 and "C" size.


----------



## cenz

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I'd like a really long runtime (1+ hour) 9V SF Turbohead lamp assembly for 2x li-ion cells (I know the MN15 runs for 2.5 hours in the M6, but it takes 6xCR123 for that..)



I've tried to use two IMR26500s to power MN15, rated 1.15A at tailcap, body is FM 2x26500, I think it's abit overdrive the bulb, however, the runtime is nice.


----------



## fivemega

nighttrails said:


> I would like to have a Mag D throwmaster head with 8.5 mm opening for smaller bulbs as is available with the mag charger throwmaster head - which I have and absolutely love.


*This is a good idea but many people use 2.5" head for larger size bulb and some enlarge 1/2" bulb opening to 5/8" for even larger size bulbs.*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> - An incan regulator for SureFire tailcaps, single-stage only(full power). That's all I need. Anyone will step up??


*I will gladly use this kind of regulators in my custom flashlights if anybody can produce them.*



donn_ said:


> Let's have them in silicone! Lots of different colors, dishwasher safe, heat-resistant, infinite shapes. Also tubes to protect the bodies of the lights.


*This is basicaly rubber like sleeve similar to Streamlight Scorpion. Right?*



bk737 said:


> A D36 reflector to fit your FM D26 bi-pin module so i can run a 1794 with AW soft start in a LF or Cabelas Mini Turbo head on my FM 2x26500 body!


*Is this better than what I describe about 2" head for C heads?
These heads must be used with D26 module such as FM D26, G4 D26, P91, P7 drop in and ...*



MemphisMagD said:


> I was looking at one of my multi bit screwdriver that allows me to change bits by rotating the body and pushing a new bit into place. How about a system to allow multiple incan bulbs in the same head and selectable by rotating a mechanism on the head or body?


*Absolutely possible but high cost of such mechanism makes people to step away.*



cenz said:


> How about SF623? I'm really interest in it...
> Multible C or D body system for FM26500 tube/26500Megalennium (extender, 26/32/500~700 sizes), actually, it is quite practical direction.
> Superbulb socket for SF M head and fit into almost FM Turboheads...
> Thanks!


*The problem for powering 623 is length of 4x26500 which will be way out of $urefire tactical form factor.
Just imagine these flashlights with length of 4x26500.*



pete7226 said:


> I cant find your link to the surefire 2" C turbohead anywhere.


*I just said these are existed.
I didn't say these are available.*



cernobila said:


> Same here, know nothing about it.......what lamp/bulb does this use?.....availability and cost?


*Any lamp that can be used with FM D26 or G4 D26 such as WA1111, WA1185 and...
Availabiliblity by end of August.
Price about $90*



cenz said:


> It seems in process, I hope that can support G4 bi-pin bulb and support 5761 fatter model.


*Will take any WA T2.25 
You will have to enlarge bulb opening for 5761*



copperfox said:


> I would like to see a 3-4" turbohead for mag-C with a LOP reflector, simple exterior design, in black. It would be great if it was offered in both 8.4mm and 12+mm bulb openings.


*2.5" TM are simple design and fit M*g "C"*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I'd like a really long runtime (1+ hour) 9V SF Turbohead lamp assembly for 2x li-ion cells (I know the MN15 runs for 2.5 hours in the M6, but it takes 6xCR123 for that..)


*Have you ever try Carley 1057 with 2x18650?*



cenz said:


> I've tried to use two IMR26500s to power MN15, rated 1.15A at tailcap, body is FM 2x26500, I think it's abit overdrive the bulb, however, the runtime is nice.


*For lower lumen output, WA1148 is perfect choice when driven with 2x26500 IMR cells.*
--------------------
*[size=+3]What else is missing?*[/size]


----------



## LuxLuthor

fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+3]What else is missing?[/SIZE]*



More people to buy and appreciate your mods so you don't get discouraged and stop. I'm doing my part.

That head is gorgeous, and needed for CL-1794's heat. Two are guaranteed sold.


----------



## donn_

fivemega said:


> *This is basicaly rubber like sleeve similar to Streamlight Scorpion. Right?*



I'm not familiar with the Scorpion, but here's what it is:










They used to sell them alone, or with colored plastic lenses. I think you can still get the kit for MiniMags, but I haven't seen the larger ones for a long time.


----------



## fivemega

nighttrails said:


> I would like to have a Mag D throwmaster head with 8.5 mm opening for smaller bulbs as is available with the mag charger throwmaster head - which I have and absolutely love.


*These are available here.*
---


pete7226 said:


> I cant find your link to the surefire 2" C turbohead anywhere.


*They are available here.*
---


donn_ said:


> Let's have them in silicone! Lots of different colors, dishwasher safe, heat-resistant, infinite shapes. Also tubes to protect the bodies of the lights.


*I afraid cost of molding will be too high for small quantity.
Best choice is to make them from machinable plastic.*
---
*[size=+3]What else is missing?*[/size]


----------



## RyanA

How about "The Ultimate Emergency Light"

A 2d mag tri bored with a 4s3p cr123 battery adapter (12v @ ~4.5ah?) powering a 14 watt WA solarc bulb and ballast. I think runtime should be in the 3.5-4 hour ballpark.


----------



## Drywolf

How about a 4P 18650 holder for Elephant II, also a 3P 17670 holder for tri bored mags. (SST-90)


----------



## donn_

I'd like to see a deep reflector assembly, in VLOP, for the FM3 heads. I'd like to see it with a large (~15-16mm) aperture and a removable cam which can accept the bi-pin holder adapter.


----------



## c0t0d0s0

I'd like to see a FM D36 reflector/G4 adapter for LF D36 mini-turboheads.

Yes I'm aware you make a 2" turbohead for C hosts, but I find it too bulky. A D36 head is more pocketable yet throws much better than a D26.

The LF D36 heads are inexpensive, cleanly styled, and look great on HA SF hosts, as well as on Seraph lights. As such, they are becoming popular. This platform could really benefit from an alternative to LF D36 drop-ins, and G4-type bulbs in D36-sized reflector would deliver just that. 

Additionally, you could produce a similar D36 head in black HA, for better match to other C-hosts, including your own (the LF head is only available in grey HA). There will also be people who would want to run LFand nailbender's D36 modules using your bodies.

I'm sure it would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## QtrHorse

Drywolf said:


> 3P 17670 holder for tri bored mags. (SST-90)


 
There was a run some time ago. I have one and I see them FS on the Marketplace every now and then.


----------



## divine

I love this thread. 

FM: A month or two ago, I searched around to find out if the reflector reviewed in this thread was still available, and I couldn't find the answer. Do you know.

I will think of a few things that I would like to see available. Thank you for the work you do for us.


----------



## Conte

> FM: A month or two ago, I searched around to find out if the reflector reviewed in this thread was still available, and I couldn't find the answer. Do you know.


I'll assume you are referring to the Bi-Focal as this is an FM thread ?

They are all gone, I think I bought the last one :nana:

They're pretty good, but his Ver2 Deep reflector is even better. I highly recommend it. 

Found here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239973

It's a bit more, but it's so worth it. If you don't find the colour you want, just get the chrome, it'll match with anything.
And unless you have a special bi-pin adapter like a Kiu Socket Kit or AW Incan Driver, you'll need the cam.


----------



## Inliner

+1 to D36 reflector/G4 adapters. Not just for LF heads either. D36 fits Surefire Z46 bezel perfectly with a trim of the shock foam.


----------



## donn_

A 'Mule' flood head for Maglites, incan or LED. Shallow, but the same diameter as the stock head, with a reflecting surface at the bottom of the head.

A candle-mode head which is made of clear or diffusing polycarbonate (or a stronger material), and threads onto the end of a Maglite in place of the stock head, to protect the lamp/emitter but allow lantern use.


----------



## fivemega

cenz said:


> How about SF623?
> Superbulb socket for SF M head and fit into almost FM Turboheads...


*10 Amp current through spring contacts are not good idea and will melt or deform them.
I am working on more solid system.*
---------------------


RyanA said:


> How about "The Ultimate Emergency Light"
> A 2d mag tri bored with a 4s3p cr123 battery adapter (12v @ ~4.5ah?) powering a 14 watt WA solarc bulb and ballast. I think runtime should be in the 3.5-4 hour ballpark.


*Not many people will be happy to buy 12 primary 123 cells for 4 hours of use.
I think Elephant II is better system for long run rechargeable HID*
---------------------


Drywolf said:


> How about a 4P 18650 holder for Elephant II, also a 3P 17670 holder for tri bored mags. (SST-90)



*4P 18650 for Elephant II is a good idea for DD SST50-90
Isn't 2P 18650 better idea than 3x17670?
Easier to recharge, higher capacity, lower cost batteries, lower cost host.* :thumbsup:
---------------------


donn_ said:


> I'd like to see a deep reflector assembly, in VLOP, for the FM3 heads. I'd like to see it with a large (~15-16mm) aperture and a removable cam which can accept the bi-pin holder adapter.


*Wow !!!
That would be nice but large, heavy and E$X$P$E$N$S$I$V$E*
---------------------


c0t0d0s0 said:


> I'd like to see a FM D36 reflector/G4 adapter for LF D36 mini-turboheads.


*A complete host and G4 D36 socket/reflector available here*
---------------------


divine said:


> I love this thread.
> FM: A month or two ago, I searched around to find out if the reflector reviewed in this thread was still available, and I couldn't find the answer.


*All Bi Focal reflectors are gone but I may do another run.*
---------------------


divine said:


> Thank you for the work you do for us.


*I wouldn't be able to do any of them without your support and I greatly appreciate that.*
---------------------


Inliner said:


> +1 to D36 reflector/G4 adapters. Not just for LF heads either. D36 fits Surefire Z46 bezel perfectly with a trim of the shock foam.


*Please check post #1 and #29 of this thread.*
---------------------


donn_ said:


> A 'Mule' flood head for Maglites, incan or LED. Shallow, but the same diameter as the stock head, with a reflecting surface at the bottom of the head.


*Can you explain the purpose of such a head?*
---------------------


donn_ said:


> A candle-mode head which is made of clear or diffusing polycarbonate (or a stronger material), and threads onto the end of a Maglite in place of the stock head, to protect the lamp/emitter but allow lantern use.


*A white traffic cone will work on low wattage system as a candle mode.
Now all you need is a tail stand flashlight like this.*
---------------------
*[size=+3]What else is missing?*[/size]


----------



## donn_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *donn_* 

 
_A 'Mule' flood head for Maglites, incan or LED. Shallow, but the same diameter as the stock head, with a reflecting surface at the bottom of the head._

*Can you explain the purpose of such a head?*

*An immediate area light, with no blinding hotspot. The same purpose as a McGizmo or Aleph mule, but on a larger scale.*
---------------------
Quote:
Originally Posted by *donn_* 

 
_A candle-mode head which is made of clear or diffusing polycarbonate (or a stronger material), and threads onto the end of a Maglite in place of the stock head, to protect the lamp/emitter but allow lantern use._

*A white raffic cone will work on low wattage system as a candle mode.

The traffic cone is too high profile. I'd like to see something the same diameter as the Mag head, and 2-3" long, which screws onto the tube in place of the head. One in clear and one in diffuse.
*


----------



## leukos

Hi, FM

Would you ever consider a run of 18650 compatable 6P bodies that have no tailcap similar to the early 6p bodies? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2608699&postcount=245 and https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2876885&postcount=763 

I like that these early bodies were one piece, could tailstand, were incredibly water proof and bomb proof. It would essentially be a twisty light by twisting the bezel on and off. It would work well with the hi/lo ring for all the Malkoff drop-ins. I think the icing on the cake would be if you could leave a 1/4" of aluminum at the bottom so we could thread screws and attach a Ti clip if we wanted. No one else is making them.......


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I mentioned this in a PM to you a while back, but I think it would be great to have a 3x26500 version of the 2x26500 Megalennium with M-head shown here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238956

Or maybe a 1x26500 extension for the current one.


----------



## cenz

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I mentioned this in a PM to you a while back, but I think it would be great to have a 3x26500 version of the 2x26500 Megalennium with M-head shown here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238956
> 
> Or maybe a 1x26500 extension for the current one.



Agree, 3x26500 body / extender has potential demand in SF moding.


----------



## Steve in SoCal

How about some more SF M6 extensions (19mm-52mm) to accommodate interesting battery combinations such as 2x26500, 4x18650, 6x17670 etc. to accommodate longer runtimes and/or higher voltage bulbs.


----------



## Billy Ram

fivemega said:


> *All Bi Focal reflectors are gone but I may do another run.*
> ---------------------
> And I'll take a couple
> 
> *[SIZE=+3]What else is missing?[/SIZE]*


 
Thank you for developing so many fun and usefull products.
Billy


----------



## Inliner

"C" cell versions of this:

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/5281/6dsmalllc5.jpg

For those who can't seem to find the (discontinued) 5/6/7C lights.


----------



## fivemega

leukos said:


> Would you ever consider a run of 18650 compatable 6P bodies that have no tailcap similar to the early 6p bodies? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2608699&postcount=245 and https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2876885&postcount=763


*Top battery loading system must have maximum 17mm lip for negative spring contact and enlarging the lip will cause no negative electrical contact for lamp module. This is sample of 15mm bodies.*
-------------------


ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I think it would be great to have a 3x26500 version of the 2x26500 Megalennium with M-head shown here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238956
> Or maybe a 1x26500 extension for the current one.


*It will become reality.*
-------------------


Steve in SoCal said:


> How about some more SF M6 extensions (19mm-52mm) to accommodate interesting battery combinations such as 2x26500, 4x18650, 6x17670 etc. to accommodate longer runtimes and/or higher voltage bulbs.


*Similar idea is in process now.*
--------------------


Billy Ram said:


> Thank you for developing so many fun and usefull products.
> Billy


*Thank you for supporting. :thumbsup:*
---------------------


Inliner said:


> "C" cell versions of this:
> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/5281/6dsmalllc5.jpg
> For those who can't seem to find the (discontinued) 5/6/7C lights.


*Many people want these type of extensions to use with 26500 or 26650 batteries which is impossible because there will be not enough material for male threads.
However, it will be possible to rethread tail side of M*g "C" bodies for custom made extension and this kind of work will cost even higher than these.*
---------------------
*[size=+3]What else is missing?*[/size]


----------



## jackolantern

A mag switch / tower that can accommodate higher temps while retaining quick cam focusing ability possible?

my brightest flashlight made mostly of your goodies is 16 eneloops driving 2 dollar 12v 35w bulb with G4 bipin adapter. extended continuous running causes melting of plastic tower, but I like all those lumens and ability to focus quickly :twothumbs


----------



## Hack On Wheels

Another run of bi-pin reflectors would be nice. As well as perhaps some more E-series compatible parts; a mini-"turbohead" would be nice and could be lighter, sleeker, and better looking than fitting on an adapter and a C-series head.

A two-stage switch to fill the place of the McE2s would be nice too; if you could figure out something that would avoid incurring the wrath of $urefire.


----------



## leukos

fivemega said:


> *Top battery loading system must have maximum 17mm lip for negative spring contact and enlarging the lip will cause no negative electrical contact for lamp module. This is sample of 15mm bodies.*


 
Thanks, FM, but contact springs are easily stretched to fit 17mm+ bodies.


----------



## J3004

3" reflector with 16mm bulbhole would be nice. 

Blue throwmaster with camless 16mm bulbhole also.


----------



## MemphisMagD

How about Something like a Streamlight Twin Task series light that is actually worth a damn. As in bright in at least one mode.


----------



## fivemega

jackolantern said:


> A mag switch / tower that can accommodate higher temps while retaining quick cam focusing ability possible?
> 
> my brightest flashlight made mostly of your goodies is 16 eneloops driving 2 dollar 12v 35w bulb with G4 bipin adapter. extended continuous running causes melting of plastic tower, but I like all those lumens and ability to focus quickly :twothumbs


*It can be done but you will be limited to G4 only.*



Hack On Wheels said:


> Another run of bi-pin reflectors would be nice.


* I think you mean Bi-Focal*


Hack On Wheels said:


> As well as perhaps some more E-series compatible parts; a mini-"turbohead" would be nice and could be lighter, sleeker, and better looking than fitting on an adapter and a C-series head.


*They already existed and available.*



J3004 said:


> 3" reflector with 16mm bulbhole would be nice.
> 
> Blue throwmaster with camless 16mm bulbhole also.


*I will consider about this on next run.*



MemphisMagD said:


> How about Something like a Streamlight Twin Task series light that is actually worth a damn. As in bright in at least one mode.


*SL-20X LED series are brighter than Twin Task series and readily available.*
----------------------
*[size=+3]What else is missing?*[/size]


----------



## Hack On Wheels

fivemega said:


> * I think you mean Bi-Focal*
> *[SIZE=+3][/SIZE]*



Whoops! Yup, that is what I meant to type. It would be great to see another run of those.

The mini-turboheads look great, I'll have to see if I have a suitable host for one of those.


----------



## Jay T

From Dec 2007:


Jay T said:


> How about mini turbo heads for the E series?
> 
> A little larger in diameter not quite a large as a D26, A little deeper too so an H1499 would fit. Would be a perfect fit for my VG 3 cell E body.



Fivemega does make dreams come true!

Next time I should request a Czechoslovakian supermodel


----------



## zs&tas

buck / boost circuits for multiple batt configs in one light without switching the bulbs.


----------



## 325addict

Maybe it's been said before, but it's really too time-consuming to go through 14 pages: a shortened version of the excellent MN bi-pin adapter, to suit the M3. Then, we can use all our WA-lamps in the M3 too :thumbsup:

Timmo.


----------



## rikvee

I am boggled and impressed by all the permutations that FiveMega has already made a reality, this is real custom hot-rodding to the max!

The one thing that came to mind for me, is that I like the "pentagon form hand stopper" flange-on-a-C-clickie, but would also like to be able to hang the light on a lanyard, so could there be some proviso for that at the same time?


----------



## Steve in SoCal

325addict said:


> Maybe it's been said before, but it's really too time-consuming to go through 14 pages: a shortened version of the excellent MN bi-pin adapter, to suit the M3. Then, we can use all our WA-lamps in the M3 too :thumbsup:
> 
> Timmo.



I have had the same thought although (1) we need another run of mn sockets first and (2) I think the opening in the M3 head is too small for WA 1111 & 1185 size bulbs. I guess that just shows my ignorance of what other bi-pin bulbs options there are...


----------



## leukos

I would like to see a T 1.5 bi-pin adapter for the M3. At least we could use the inexpensive strion or TL-3 bulbs, as well as the 1499 and 1794.


----------



## donn_

leukos said:


> I would like to see a T 1.5 bi-pin adapter for the M3. At least we could use the inexpensize strion or TL-3 bulbs, as well as the 1499 and 1794.



+1, but special attention would need to be paid to the height of the tower. The M3's stock reflector is quite shallow, due to the anti-shock gizmos.

I'd like to see a deeper reflector and bi-pin tower for it. It would require opening the head, but that's pretty simple. Install the reflector and tower, and then insert the WA lamps from the front.


----------



## flashfiend

Hi FM,

I was wondering if you ever considered making a D26 reflector that took P60 LED drop-in pills that had a focal point match with your Deep C Turbo Head? Similar to how your bi-pin socket incan reflectors match up with the Turbo Head.


----------



## fivemega

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I think it would be great to have a 3x26500 version of the 2x26500 Megalennium with M-head shown here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238956
> Or maybe a 1x26500 extension for the current one.


*Available here.*
-------------------


Steve in SoCal said:


> How about some more SF M6 extensions (19mm-52mm) to accommodate interesting battery combinations such as 2x26500, 4x18650, 6x17670 etc. to accommodate longer runtimes and/or higher voltage bulbs.


*Similar idea is available here.*
--------------------


325addict said:


> Maybe it's been said before, but it's really too time-consuming to go through 14 pages: a shortened version of the excellent MN bi-pin adapter, to suit the M3. Then, we can use all our WA-lamps in the M3 too :thumbsup:


*Most popular high power WA bulbs are T2.25 and won't fit M3 reflector.*
---------------------


leukos said:


> I would like to see a T 1.5 bi-pin adapter for the M3. At least we could use the inexpensive strion or TL-3 bulbs, as well as the 1499 and 1794.


*Strion and TL-3 bulbs are much shorter than 1499 and 1794 so two different sockets will needed to work with all mentioned bulbs.*
---------------------


donn_ said:


> Install the reflector and tower, and then insert the WA lamps from the front.


*This is not a good idea because many people will accidently touch reflector.
Removing bulb will be real pain.*
--------------------


flashfiend said:


> I was wondering if you ever considered making a D26 reflector that took P60 LED drop-in pills that had a focal point match with your Deep C Turbo Head? Similar to how your bi-pin socket incan reflectors match up with the Turbo Head.


*All aftermarket drop in modules have different dimentions rather than standard size so making reflector for one may not work for others.*
--------------------
*[size=+3]What else is missing?*[/size]


----------



## leukos

No offense, FM, but I am losing interest in posting in this thread. It seems I just get excuses for why an idea of mine (and others) won't work rather than how to make it a possibility. 

I like some of your stuff for SF, but I would like to see more. 
I don't like pink flashlights. 
I don't care for 100 different ways to machine a maglite body.
Some of the ideas in this thread would fill a need for products that do not exist.
How about a delrin tailguard for a Z58 tailcap? I could list many more, but generating ideas here seems a little fruitless to me so far.


----------



## fivemega

leukos said:


> No offense, FM, but I am losing interest in posting in this thread. It seems I just get excuses for why an idea of mine (and others) won't work rather than how to make it a possibility.
> 
> I like some of your stuff for SF, but I would like to see more.
> I don't like pink flashlights.
> I don't care for 100 different ways to machine a maglite body.
> Some of the ideas in this thread would fill a need for products that do not exist.
> How about a delrin tailguard for a Z58 tailcap? I could list many more, but generating ideas here seems a little fruitless to me so far.



*Some ideas are not cost effective such as 20 units of socket for M3. Not many people would buy because there are not many bright T-1.5 bulbs available.
Some other ideas are out of my ability because I don't have knowlege for example regulated tail cap.
Personally, I don't like black color but this doesn't mean Mercedes should not make any black car. 
I offer some variety of colors and it's your choice to choose from.
If I am not mistaking, delrin tailguard for tailcap is already made by someone else. Let me know if I am wrong.
BTW, don't be disappointed. Many ideas became reality since starting date of this thread.
So keep coming with new ideas.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel

fivemega said:


> *Personally, I don't like black color but this doesn't mean Mercedes should not make any black car. **I offer some variety of colors and it's your choice to choose from.*


FWIW I prefer black or 'natural' -HA, but here's another CPF quote by none other than *PK* that you reminded me of, FM:


Lightmania said:


>





pk said:


> Now I really like this one~ way cool!
> [...]
> I do like diferent color versions of polymer products, cuz *I personally believe in colorful life*.


(emphasis added)


----------



## Billy Ram

I'll just be thankfull for another run of bi-focal reflectors. The last run went quickly and some of us that were into other projects missed out.
Billy


----------



## Rommul

With the increasing popularity of the SST LED's how about some 1S4P (3.7 volt) battery holders for the elephants?

How about some 1S2P (3.7v) or (1S1P) battery holders for people wanting to utilise cutdown mags (I know you already offer a cutdown 3.7v mag but some people might want to get creative with their hosts).


----------



## nighttrails

Originally Posted by *nighttrails* 

 
_I would like to have a Mag D throwmaster head with 8.5 mm opening for smaller bulbs as is available with the mag charger throwmaster head - which I have and absolutely love._





fivemega said:


> *This is a good idea but many people use 2.5" head for larger size bulb and some enlarge 1/2" bulb opening to 5/8" for even larger size bulbs.*


 
Ver 2 deep reflectors sell well with 8.5 mm opening, maybe a 8.5mm Throw master would too. Or is such a product just not under consideration?


----------



## gswitter

J3004 said:


> 3" reflector with 16mm bulbhole would be nice.


Seeing how well your 2" deep reflector with 16mm opening pairs with an SST-90, I second this request. A reflector designed for larger LEDs that will fit in your 3" heads would be great!


----------



## [email protected]

I would have thought the interest shown in your old A2 Strion thread would indicate a growing desire for the return of said A2 upgrade kits? :thinking:


----------



## mrartillery

Dont know if its been mentioned or not already (long thread) but how about a minimag turbo head that is a smaller version of the FM3-X? Also, it would be nice if the reflector opening was large enough for say a Terralux TLE-5EX.


----------



## fivemega

Steve in SoCal said:


> How about some more SF M6 extensions (19mm-52mm) to accommodate interesting battery combinations such as 2x26500


*Deep tail cap will do the job without extension and will take either McClicky switch or soft start.*
--------------------------


ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I think it would be great to have a 3x26500 version of the 2x26500 Megalennium with M-head shown here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238956


*Did you miss this?*
--------------------------


Hack On Wheels said:


> Another run of bi-pin reflectors would be nice.



*Now available here*
--------------------------


Inliner said:


> "C" cell versions of this:
> 
> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/5281/6dsmalllc5.jpg
> 
> For those who can't seem to find the (discontinued) 5/6/7C lights.


*Extension tubes will not work with 26500/26650 IMR cells because inside diameter is almost size of threads.*


----------



## flashfiend

Would you consider bringing back this design for your turbo heads (I'm interested in the one on the left)?


----------



## Mikeg23

Hack On Wheels said:


> As well as perhaps some more E-series compatible parts; a mini-"turbohead" would be nice and could be lighter, sleeker, and better looking than fitting on an adapter and a C-series head.


 


fivemega said:


> *They already existed and available.*


 
That E-series turbo head is sweet but something that would allow the use of primaries would be nice like a TL3 bulb. my favorite thing about 9 volt incandescent is the ability to use rechargeable and primary.

The TL3 Bulb, although brighter, doesn't seem to throw any better than a stock MN03 or Strion bulb with the factorty E-series head.

ETA: A three cell body with bezel up clip would be sweet too!


----------



## Raoul_Duke

flashfiend said:


> Would you consider bringing back this design for your turbo heads (I'm interested in the one on the left)?




I dont usually quote and include the photo's, but these are the Sh!t!!!!! So they are worth the double pic.

I have asked, numerous times, and if they were reproduced I would buy one of each at least.

I have seen requests to the same also.

Surely you still have the blueprints for these FM.

I remember in the reply from FM that there were issues in reproduction, mainly higher cost than you thought you would recoup, so I would suggest a pre-pay.


If you could make the reflectors to screw into the heads for max heatsinking It would be even cooler!

Look at the fins on the FM 3H!!!!!!! 





( good luck in your hunt flashfiend but you are no the only one :nana


----------



## copperfox

I would buy a straight finned turbo head like this!


----------



## Drywolf

Body extension to allow use of four 26650 cells in the 5 x 4&5 IMR26500 M*g by FiveMega


----------



## donn_

Drywolf said:


> Body extension to allow use of four 26650 cells in the 5 x 4&5 IMR26500 M*g by FiveMega



You can run 4x 26650 cells in the 5x 26500 tube. Pull out the stock spring and replace it with a much shorter one.


----------



## Drywolf

donn_ said:


> You can run 4x 26650 cells in the 5x 26500 tube. Pull out the stock spring and replace it with a much shorter one.


 
Thanks Donn_ !!


----------



## Billy Ram

Drywolf said:


> Body extension to allow use of four 26650 cells in the 5 x 4&5 IMR26500 M*g by FiveMega


 My 26500s LOA is 1.969" My 26650s LOA is 2.618"
I'm running 3x26650s in a 4x26500 body with a Kiu modified m*g switch and the fit is fine but 3x26650s are only .022" shorter than 4x26500s. 
4x26650s are going to be .627" longer than 5x26500s so it's going to be close. Some switches take up more battery space than others. " something to take into consideration"
Billy


----------



## SR.GRINGO

Retrofit kit to convert Prince series to handle 18500, or 18650.

Some type of extension between the body and head would work.

I have a nice Pink, and Green Prince that would love to power up!

Also an extension to convert FM85 3c to 3 18650.


----------



## Kestrel

I don't know if this has been covered in this thread yet, but from this Minimag thread,


mvyrmnd said:


> There's another thread here lamenting the lack of interest in MiniMags. A good mod like this might being a few back. Personally I'd love to annoy friends with 6D mags with a hotwire MiniMag





fivemega said:


> *I had a plan of making ROP low bulb conversion for Mini M*g but there is not enough interest.*


But now that AW is promising us an IMR 14500 very soon:


LiteShow said:


> Got a PM from AW saying that he will be releasing a 14500 IMR in a few weeks. It's rated for 8C (5A).


The mighty ROP-*High* (3853-H if not the 3854-H?) should now be theoretically possible in a 2xAA Minimag?


----------



## JetskiMark

I would buy a couple of ROP Minimag kits.

I would have to make a high and a low when the IMR 14500's come out.


----------



## ^^Nova^^

If someone brought the aurora light kit for minimags back that would be awesome. Imagine a MM running the 1794 from 2xIMR14500!!!!

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## Mikeg23

I almost bought that kit when light hound had it in stock and I kicked my self all the time for not getting it... though now I wouldn't be as interested in it bck then I thought it was so cool!


----------



## Jay T

fivemega said:


> *What Incandescent flashlight(s) can be made but nobody make them.*



How about the Mini-Megalennium? A Megalennium shrunk down to hold 3AA sized cells with a D36 sized head (or something else to get the correct proportions).

3xIMR 14500s + 1185 might interest some people, or one could use 3X Nimh or 3X LiIons with a LED head.


----------



## Howecollc

More 37mm extension tubes to enable the MagCharger to run Welch Allyn 1111 and 1274 bulbs now that the 1160 is extinct.


----------



## Fulgeo

Hey fivemega,

I have noticed that the FM1909 bulb is no longer available. Any chance of another run becoming available in the future?


----------



## Chrontius

How about another run of Strion sockets when the Onion Ring comes out? :shakehead




merlocka said:


> CPF should make an "open source" flashlight.
> 
> Design & spec 3 interfaces. The head/bezel, a swtich or adapter housing, and a body.
> 
> Then publish the design drawings so anyone can make the pieces. They would all be interchangeable.
> 
> We could have so many options then.



Quoted for truth. This would be awesome.

Also, what about a regulated battery holder for the Princeton Tec Torrent?


----------



## Nite

Fulgeo said:


> Hey fivemega,
> 
> I have noticed that the FM1909 bulb is no longer available. Any chance of another run becoming available in the future?



Where'd you see that? That would be awful, I didn't think to order a single spare even, not so soon.



Chrontius said:


> How about another run of Strion sockets when the Onion Ring comes out? :shakehead
> 
> 
> Quoted for truth. This would be awesome.
> 
> Also, what about a regulated battery holder for the Princeton Tec Torrent?




You mean D26 1.5mm sockets he already makes or the E2E Strion sockets he also has available? Im confused.

I have been out of the loop here on CPF, I am busy over at CPFM!

Sorry if my questions are obvious.

Also what's the onion ring and can you provide a link to it please?

Thanks!

This is a great thread, and time for its 2nd birthday soon

Alot of stuff has actually been made, I see.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Nite said:


> Where'd you see that? That would be awful, I didn't think to order a single spare even, not so soon.


I'm not up on this bit of news either, but I _wonderlite_ who might be able to have more made?  :devil:



Nite said:


> You mean D26 1.5mm sockets he already makes or the E2E Strion sockets he also has available?
> 
> ... what's the onion ring...?


If memory serves me correctly, the "Onion Ring" is, or was, a Surefire Aviator 2 project, by CPF member Koala, to replace/improve the ring of 5mm LED's around the incan bulb. I don't believe it ever came to fruition. Whether or not FM's Strion E-socket was meant to also fit the A2, I can't recall offhand.

So many flashlights, so little time... lol.


----------



## fivemega

Brozneo said:


> An Incan which is around 700 / 800 lumens, SF M6 size/style, 2 hour run time, can run on a variety of batts eg. primaries / rechargeable etc, beam which is half throw / half spill - possibly adjustable....


*3x18650 Megalennium is closest possible flashlight body.
However, 700 / 800 lumens, SF M6 size/style, 2 hour run time is out of reality now.*
-------------------------


Flash Harry said:


> Anything long running in a FM body would be useful. How about something with two hours runtime? Three hours?


*How about a 2.5"D" ROP M*g? (7.4V, 5200mAh) *
-------------------------
flashfiend, Raoul_Duke & copperfox,
*By monitoring slow activity and sells of this thread and lack of enough interest, there will not be any reproduction of old or new M*g turbo head.*
-------------------------


Drywolf said:


> Body extension to allow use of four 26650 cells in the 5 x 4&5 IMR26500 M*g by FiveMega


*Any body else interested on these?*
-------------------------


SR.GRINGO said:


> Retrofit kit to convert Prince series to handle 18500, or 18650.
> Some type of extension between the body and head would work.


*Some PVC tube will work for 2x18500 cells in 2C body.*


SR.GRINGO said:


> Also an extension to convert FM85 3c to 3 18650.


*Wouldn't 3x18650 be too long?
However, 3x26500 tube with tail cap is available now.*
-------------------------


Jay T said:


> How about the Mini-Megalennium? A Megalennium shrunk down to hold 3AA sized cells with a D36 sized head (or something else to get the correct proportions).
> 
> 3xIMR 14500s + 1185 might interest some people, or one could use 3X Nimh or 3X LiIons with a LED head.


*Megalennium shaped flashlight body involved with lot of machine work and cost is too high for a flashlight body (without head) which runs few minutes per charge.
However, I like the idea :thumbsup: and will definitly do it if there is enough interest for prepay.*
-------------------------


Howecollc said:


> More 37mm extension tubes to enable the MagCharger to run Welch Allyn 1111 and 1274 bulbs now that the 1160 is extinct.


*I will do another run of various size extension.*
-------------------------


Fulgeo said:


> I have noticed that the FM1909 bulb is no longer available. Any chance of another run becoming available in the future?


*Another run of FM1909 bulb is in process and available to purchase here.*
--------------------------


Chrontius said:


> what about a regulated battery holder for the Princeton Tec Torrent?


*I doubt if there are more than 3 people interested for such a product.*
--------------------------
*[size=+3]What else is missing?*[/size]


----------



## donn_

fivemega said:


> flashfiend, Raoul_Duke & copperfox,
> *Unfortunately, due to lack of interest, there will not be any reproduction of old or new M*g turbo head.*
> -------------------------



That's a real pity. I'm not sure how you come to the conclusion there is a lack of interest. I think the FM3H is the most perfectly designed 3" Mag head to date, and would love to see the results of a feeler/prepay on another run of this gorgeous head. Make it the same as the original, and leave off the flowery bezel ring.


----------



## fivemega

donn_ said:


> That's a real pity. I'm not sure how you come to the conclusion there is a lack of interest.


*Edit:*


fivemega said:


> *By monitoring slow activity and sells of this thread and lack of enough interest, there will not be any reproduction of old or new M*g turbo head.*


*Donn,
I appreciate your and other's support of M*g 3" head. But I think market is already saturated and most newbes are LED fan. 
This is example for lack of enough interest. Only 13 M*g PAR36 head. 
However, I am ready to make anything that would sell in reasonable time frame.*


----------



## donn_

fivemega said:


> *Donn,
> I appreciate your and other's support of M*g 3" head. But I think market is already saturated and most newbes are LED fan.
> This is example for lack of enough interest. Only 13 M*g PAR36 head.
> However, I am ready to make anything that would sell in reasonable time frame.*



Varooj..with all due respect (and I have a _great deal_ of respect for you and the innovative products you have brought to us), I think you have gone beyond us with the _style_ of many of your items. Flowery bezel rings and the "exotic" designs of the latest multi-26500 tubes do not fit our market.

The original FM3H was perfect. The deep fins and bands of knurling with a straight bezel ring, are one of the most beautiful designs for an enlarged Mag head ever created. If you offered a similar bezel ring, to replace the flower petal ring on the rest of my 3" heads, I'd buy one for each of them. I have a dozen of your 3" heads, and none please me as much as these:


----------



## lemlux

Varooj:

I tend to agree with Don. I have only two of your 3" heads, and they are both 3H's. I prefer them to your other 3" heads by a considerable margin. Right now I'm trying to decide between buying a removable cam 3" reflector, a 2.5" throwmaster, or a deep reflector for my recently purchased M*gFire. 

I will soon receive a Nailbender Mag 1D mod with an SST-50 with a 5 Amp regulated controller capable of running on 5-24 volts. I can drive it for a short time with a 4aa-1D holder and 4 14500's or for longer times with other batteries and the 88mm D extension tube I recently bought from you. I'd love to see more D extension tubles available so that I could fine tune my extension options.

I'd be more inclined to buy a 3" camless reflector if the opening was 16mm to accomodate either an SST-50 or SST-90 -- That addresses the move toward LEDs you mention. The current 1/2" opening is an inbetween size that is less appealing to me for G4 bulbs than openings of 8.5mm to 10.0 mm.

I can offer another possible reason for your slow moving PAR36 sales. There are relatively easy mod choices on older bodies that can use PAR36 bulbs. For example, I have adapted both a Big Beam #166 and a Dacor UL-800 to use PAR36's. These compact top-grip small lanterns can carry battery packs that power a PAR36 much longer than a D tube. I would be interested in a 4*26650 battery carrier with terminals that I could drop into thise lights.


----------



## lctorana

Hi Varooj,

With the release of the IMR 14500 cells, I would like to see some means of powering the WA1274 in a MiniMag. Some sort of custom bulbholder/bezel/switch arrangement. (The 1274 will make maximum use of the3A cell rating, and could turn a stock-looking MM into a surprise.)


----------



## Rommul

donn_ said:


> That's a real pity. I'm not sure how you come to the conclusion there is a lack of interest. I think the FM3H is the most perfectly designed 3" Mag head to date, and would love to see the results of a feeler/prepay on another run of this gorgeous head. Make it the same as the original, and leave off the flowery bezel ring.



I want to second this.

FM I have a bunch of your products and will buy more when finances allow. But personally I think the slow movement of the FM 3" heads comes down to some design decisions and color choices.

I would love to have a an original FM3H in black (I know you aren't a fan of the color).

BTW I am an LED guy and that hasn't stopped from acquiring an FM3X, a Throwmaster and five 2" deep reflectors (both ver1 and 2).

Alot of the stuff you have works great with LED mods.


----------



## QtrHorse

I agree with Donn as well. The only reason I do not buy more of your complete lights is because of the odd designs and especially the flower bezels that you seem to put on all your heads.

My favorite item of yours is the 1x26??? C head bodies you make are great. They are still just a little busy but well worth it. 

One of my other favorites is the Magfire body and the pre-pay Mag HAIII heads you made that are finned and fluted.  Both of the items are fairly basic but still have a little custom features.

I would really like to see a very basic in design short 3x18650 and 6x18650 body that uses a Mag head. I like your Elephant body idea but it has too much going on for me. You have the new Megalennium body as well I would still like to see something similar to a Mag body.


----------



## copperfox

Fivemega, you're saying that you won't build more masculine looking, black turboheads because there aren't enough people buying red, blue, and purple flowery style turboheads?! :duh2:

Do you notice how the black *anything* you make always sells out first? Most of us don't want chrome/multicolored parts, most of us just want black. I'm willing to bet that Maglite (for which most of your mods are made) sold ten times as many black flashlights as every other color combined. Most CPFers have black maglites that they want to mod. We don't want to put a purple turbohead on a black body, it looks silly. I know you said before you don't like black flashlight parts, but if it's your intention to make money, shouldn't you be producing what is going to sell the most? It seems like you are looking at the total number of a particular part that you have left in stock and you just figure "well I guess there isn't enough interest." You need to start paying attention to _which colors_ are the ones that are left.

This stylish stuff has got to go. Give us more matte finish, black hard anodized parts with straight cuts and angles. No more inverse curves, teardrop shapes, and flower petal bezels. I'm sorry to sound so harsh. I really like some of your products; I own three of your parts even though my collection is small. I don't know where you're from, but here in the US we can be very picky about styling, and especially sensitive to (and not inclined to purchase for ourselves) things that look feminine.


----------



## Rommul

I agree with copperfox about the color selection but I do think there is a place for stylish parts .There are a number of reasons why some items don't move.

One example is these.






I don't really care for the styling at all but I would buy one of these lights in colors other than black if I could find heads that match.

If I were to buy say the gray one I would have to take the head off my FM700L in order to have a matching head but then I have one less complete light. I would even be willing to buy the black one but then I would be stuck putting a stock head on it that has "MAGLITE" etched on the bezel (this issuse also extends to the version 2 2" deep reflectors).

These lights need a matching supply of heads and that's an oversight that makes those lights hard to purchase.

One of the things I love about FM products is the details like machining off the letters on the bezel for lights that will be anodised. It gives the lights a totally custom look. I also think (can't prove) that the anodising on FM's light are much thicker and durable that other lights. The color matching is also excellent of his lights.

In closing I like parts that color match well. Most of my Mag stuff is black but I am willing to buy other colored parts that that match well in terms of color.


----------



## gswitter

fivemega said:


> *I appreciate your and other's support of M*g 3" head. But I think market is already saturated and most newbes are LED fan.*


So appeal to the LED fans.

How about a 3" reflector compatible with your existing 3" heads with 16mm opening and narrow, tapered and insulated underside (like your recent 2" deep reflector run)?

Your 2" deep reflector w/16mm opening paired with an SST-90 is phenomenal. I'm really curious to see the same build with a decent VLOP (or maybe even an SMO) 3" reflector. I'm just not quite ready to hack up one of your existing reflectors yet.


----------



## Billy Ram

I said it before you need to grab one before it's too late. 




I got mine.
It does look like black is a more popular color and one easier to match.
Billy


----------



## donn_

I don't know if it's been said before, but we need an adapter to mate C-Mag tubes to D-Mag and FM D-Mag heads.


----------



## flashfiend

I may be really late responding to this thread but I will have to support and agree with some of the comments regarding styling and color as well as some of the technical comments. From the reading it sounds like FM does not like the color black, which would be fine if matching items were offered to complete the hosts available. For example, I actually liked the x26500 exotic [email protected] hosts but found it difficult to purchase in a color other than black due to lack of availability of matching heads. I'll also have to agree with the dislike for the flower bezel. I'm not that big of a fan of the styling and it makes the beam ugly at the edges. I have a black 3" FM3H-3 head for a black Elephant II and a GM Gray 2.5" Throwmaster put on a black Exotic [email protected] body that I wish did not have the flower bezel. Additionally, I found that the 16mm opening on the reflectors still maintains their functionality for both LEDs and Incans. For example, I bought both the ver2 Deep reflector (8.5mm opening) and the 16mm Deep reflector. I bought one for incan and one for LED. Later on I discovered that the 16mm worked with incan just as well as with LED to my lament because I did a relatively poor job of enlarging the 8.5mm to fit an Osram 64275 bulb. 

Overall, I am satisfied with FM's products but a few design changes would have made me 'perfectly' happy with them.


----------



## flashfiend

donn_ said:


> If you offered a similar bezel ring, to replace the flower petal ring on the rest of my 3" heads, I'd buy one for each of them.



+1 to the above as well. I would love to be able to replace the flower bezel on both my FM3H-3 and my 2.5" Throwmaster.


----------



## YAK-28

how about a simple, good looking and secure clamp or set of blocks for a shoulder strap/sling for a m*g lite, that might have one or two of your extensions on? i have a 6d with your new par 36 4.5" head that needs some help.


----------



## donn_

YAK-28 said:


> how about a simple, good looking and secure clamp or set of blocks for a shoulder strap/sling for a m*g lite, that might have one or two of your extensions on? i have a 6d with your new par 36 4.5" head that needs some help.



Look at guitar straps. Plenty strong enough to handle a large light, and more design options than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## YAK-28

the straps i have, i just can't picture a good way to attach one. the rest of the light looks nice so far, i was hoping to attach in 2 spots(similar to an x21 sling)


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

This:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/287197


----------



## fivemega

donn_ said:


> The original FM3H was perfect. The deep fins and bands of knurling with a straight bezel ring, are one of the most beautiful designs for an enlarged Mag head ever created. If you offered a similar bezel ring, to replace the flower petal ring on the rest of my 3" heads, I'd buy one for each of them.


*Financially , I am not in situation to stock more 3" heads but will consider about original FM3H/FM3V replacement bezel if there are more interest.*
---------------------------


lemlux said:


> I'd love to see more D extension tubles available so that I could fine tune my extension options.



*More M*g "D" extension tubes are in future list.*
--------------------------


lctorana said:


> With the release of the IMR 14500 cells, I would like to see some means of powering the WA1274 in a MiniMag. Some sort of custom bulbholder/bezel/switch arrangement. (The 1274 will make maximum use of the3A cell rating, and could turn a stock-looking MM into a surprise.)



*As I mentioned on other thread, I had similar idea for Mini M*g ROP but overal cost of complete package kit makes me hesitate this project.
A complete kit will include bulb, bulb holder (socket), aluminum reflector and Boro lens.
All parts must be custom made and none of them are available anywhere else.
How many people will spend say $70 for Mini M*g and not to mention batteries are not in price.*
--------------------------


Rommul said:


> I would love to have a an original FM3H in black (I know you aren't a fan of the color).


*Original FM3H and FM3V came in black only. You can check how slow were moving and how long I had to wait to get my money back.*
---------------------------


QtrHorse said:


> One of my other favorites is the Magfire body and the pre-pay Mag HAIII heads you made that are finned and fluted. Both of the items are fairly basic but still have a little custom features.


*And we know how little people bought finned/flutted M*g "D" head.*
---------------------------


QtrHorse said:


> I would really like to see a very basic in design short 3x18650 and 6x18650 body that uses a Mag head. I like your Elephant body idea but it has too much going on for me. You have the new Megalennium body as well I would still like to see something similar to a Mag body.


*This is exactly original Elephant you are taliking about. Right?
3x18650 version and 6x18650 version.*
--------------------------


copperfox said:


> Do you notice how the black *anything* you make always sells out first? Most of us don't want chrome/multicolored parts, most of us just want black.


*I have made many black head or bodies but not necessarily sold out fast.
Magfire are available in hard black and hard gray only.*
--------------------------


Rommul said:


> I don't really care for the styling at all but I would buy one of these lights in colors other than black if I could find heads that match.



*Some people may want to use 3" for that body while other person may like deep 2" or 2.5" ThrowMaster. It's hard to anticipate which option and which color they are in.*
--------------------------


gswitter said:


> So appeal to the LED fans.


*LED modification is much more time consuming than incan mode and I don't really have time for testing each new creation.*
--------------------------


donn_ said:


> I don't know if it's been said before, but we need an adapter to mate C-Mag tubes to D-Mag and FM D-Mag heads.


*This is another in list item.* :thumbsup:
--------------------------


donn_ said:


> I don't know if it's been said before, but we need an adapter to mate C-Mag tubes to D-Mag and FM D-Mag heads.


*This is another in list item.*
--------------------------


ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> This:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/287197



*This would be interesting project for a kit of containing a bezel removal tool, bi-focal SMO reflector with possibility of using 5761 and UCL lens in KT-4 head.
How many people interested?*


----------



## flashfiend

Thanks for replying FM. I hope more interest gets generated for bezel replacements. I'd be in for one for my FM3H-3 and I know it would be a pain but if you made one for the 2.5" Throwmaster I'd be in for one of those as well.

Btw, I'm not sure how well it works for other bulbs but your 16mm deep reflector for LEDs worked well with my Osram 64275 and Philips 5761 Mag C Host. And of course it works fantastic with an SST-90 mounted on Britelumens heatsink. I wonder how it compares in throw with the Rebel Deep reflector people are starting to use for their LED mods. AFAIK, that reflector is plastic and I much prefer your all metal solution.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

For some of your more elaborate creations, that may or may not shift, I would suggest pre pay like your Par-36 heads...make them to order...make a few more for those ti grab at the end...( but not too many to leave yourself exposed.)

With your remaining stock I would suggest a Ano strip and FM black re-ano pre pay list...where people can buy your products in whatever colors you have currently, have you strip and re ano in black, match up what they want...You shift your stock and recoup some...they get their colour match, Then maybe consider the next color you may get enough demand for.....I know it will cost us a bit more, but I for one would pay...Just buy the product, have you put it on the list, when the min no and deadline is reached send them off and reduce some slow moving stock...No one signs up and you have lost an hour preparing a thread....No big deal..

Oh and a suggestion....now that the 4" Par 36's are here I need at least two *CHUNKY TAILCAPS * in a similar style for D mag to ballance the thing up and stop my 6D slipping out of my hand....Think *CHUNKY / BLOCKY*, (not wavy like the Mag C tails...they wern't meaty enough)


----------



## my_gentle_cry

I'm also interested in original FM3H Head and is ready to buy 4 pcs. This one is the best model of Turbo Head models I've ever seen. 
Besides, I'd like to see a new run for Original Elephant in different anodize.I'm a big fan of itlovecpf
Can U add 6x18650 to Ur Megallenium series?


----------



## Inliner

Maybe I missed it, but I'd buy a 1 x AA E-series body. It's easy enough to put a boost circuit in the KL/KX heads.


----------



## QtrHorse

fivemega said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QtrHorse*
> 
> 
> _One of my other favorites is the Magfire body and the pre-pay Mag HAIII heads you made that are finned and fluted. Both of the items are fairly basic but still have a little custom features._
> 
> 
> *And we know how little people bought finned/flutted M*g "D" head.*


 
I think this one went well for what it was. You had us die hards participate in the pre-pay. 




fivemega said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QtrHorse*
> 
> 
> _I would really like to see a very basic in design short 3x18650 and 6x18650 body that uses a Mag head. I like your Elephant body idea but it has too much going on for me. You have the new Megalennium body as well I would still like to see something similar to a Mag body._
> 
> 
> *This is exactly original Elephant you are taliking about. Right?*
> *3x18650 version and 6x18650 version.
> *


*
* 
Yes, these two options are exactly what I'm talking about. I came on a little to late for either option. These items are not for everyone. This would probably be another good pre-pay option.


----------



## Steve in SoCal

Some humble ideas...

How about a FM mini Turbohead for the Surefire A2?

How about a body extension for the A2 to allow running 2x17670s. I don't know if this would fit without boring?

How about a small diameter M series head for M3, M4, M6 that has the ability to accommodate and focus the full size MN series lamps and your MN type bi-pin holder.

How about a D36 type host powered by 2x26500

How about non-crenelated/smooth stainless or HA gray replacement bezels for M series turbo heads including a bezel removal tool.

How about a deep reflector type mod for the m series turbohead including a bezel removal tool.


----------



## naked2

I'm bringing this thread to the top with this idea:

An E series turbo-head that would focus with "stock length" lamp assemblies. It could be used on stock/custom E series bodies with _*all* _the stock/aftermarket E series incandescent LAs, as well as custom E series LED tower modules (like Veleno Designs). It could also then be used on your E2 Fire with the 1499 and 1794; in other words, design a turbo-head that could be used _anywhere _a stock E series bezel can.

I know you already have an E series turbo-head, but it works with _*only two*_ bi-pin lamps (one of which will probably be unavailable sometime in the future), and _*must*_ be used with a socket that you no longer make; basically it's obsolete.


----------



## fivemega

*Anybody else with new incandescent ideas?

Let's talk about LEDs here.*


----------



## novice

What about an E-head/E-tail-compatible 1xAA body, with extra 1xAA "extensions" available at the same time? Or would it work out better to just make the "extensions", and then make an "adapter" that would accept an E-series bezel?

A person could use a single 14500 (or Battery Junction 3-volt lithium AA primary) to power the right bulb in an E2E bezel, or a KL1, or a VME head with an M61LLLLL........,
-or-
by adding a 1xAA "extension", one could do some of the above combinations on 2xEnergizer lithium primaries.
Adding another extension would run a number of E-Series led bezels on 3XAA primaries, or certain bulbs on 3xNimh AA cells in an E2E bezel.

I've forgotten the gentleman's name, but someone here made some "MD1" extensions. I got two of them, so I can make my MD2 into an MD3 or MD4. I find that kind of versatility very useful.

I also think there is some interest in a number of your past bulb adapters including the A2, the E2E, and the P60 and D36 adapters.


----------



## leukos

Hi, FM

Something I have always wanted to see was an aluminum P60 host that had two 18650s side by side. Probably would look similar to the Princeton Tec PT40. Good form factor.


----------



## cenz

leukos said:


> Hi, FM
> 
> Something I have always wanted to see was an aluminum P60 host that had two 18650s side by side. Probably would look similar to the Princeton Tec PT40. Good form factor.



Nice and interest idea Leukeos!

Also, I hope FM contiunes to sell 26650 C head (1x, 2x, 3x cell body and 1x cell extender)


----------



## fivemega

leukos said:


> Something I have always wanted to see was an aluminum P60 host that had two 18650s side by side. Probably would look similar to the Princeton Tec PT40. Good form factor.


*They are already available here.*


----------



## naked2

Isn't that just a modified MagLight? I think he's interested in something with a rectangular body, like a FenixTK35.


----------



## fivemega

naked2 said:


> Isn't that just a modified MagLight? I think he's interested in something with a rectangular body, like a FenixTK35.



*Making rectangular body will cost much higher than modified already existed body.
How many people interested in such a host?*


----------



## naked2

But the title of this thread is "What is missing?", not "How many people interested?". Having said that, though, myself as well as at least the two others that already posted in this thread _are_ interested. It would also be nice if it could be interchangeable for series/parallel; that would give a LOT of options for battery/lamp setups.


----------



## Mikeg23

For a person who is in the business of selling great products "what is missing" is a good question. However he also must ask how many interested and what are you willing to pay!


----------



## thundertree

I would also be interested in an additional run of the PAR36 for the M*g "D" head. 

And, also still interested in the P60 Cooley 2x, 3x 26650 with 1x extenders as well.


----------



## jabe1

We need some more quality LOP reflectors.

Please.


----------



## fivemega

novice said:


> What about an E-head/E-tail-compatible 1xAA body, with extra 1xAA "extensions" available at the same time?



*Not exactly same but since each 18500 has almost same length of AA, therefore 1x18500 can be used for 1AA (with sleeve) and 2x18500 can be used for 2AA system.*



jabe1 said:


> We need some more quality LOP reflectors.



*Some camless reflectors are available here.

Anybody else with new incand ideas?*


----------



## LuxLuthor

fivemega said:


> *Making rectangular body will cost much higher than modified already existed body.
> How many people interested in such a host?*



4 people are interested.


----------



## fivemega

LuxLuthor said:


> 4 people are interested.



*And 2 of them pretend so.*


----------



## The_Driver

A complete light with built in regulator (collaboration with JimmyM?) that takes standard batteries like 2-4 18650s or 2-3 26650s and uses standard 6V Osram bulbs (or the Philips 5761) of reasonable power (25 to 50W when overdriven). WA bulbs are really not an option anymore since they are only available from a single retailer for a rather high price. Osram bulbs are cheap and many retailers (at least here in Germany) have them. The light should be as compact as possible and have lots of heat fins for maximum heat dissipation. An op-reflector should be used to get a nice beam. 

This would be a light that is very practical and I think more people would be interested in.

*EDIT:* if you want to use a maglite body and no battery carrier and use a very modern battery chemistry LiFeP04 32650s would be a good option.


----------



## naked2

fivemega said:


> *And 2 of them pretend so.*


?


----------



## Conte

The_Driver said:


> A complete light with built in regulator (collaboration with JimmyM?) that takes standard batteries like 2-4 18650s or 2-3 26650s and uses standard 6V Osram bulbs (or the Philips 5761) of reasonable power (25 to 50W when overdriven). WA bulbs are really not an option anymore since they are only available from a single retailer for a rather high price. Osram bulbs are cheap and many retailers (at least here in Germany) have them. The light should be as compact as possible and have lots of heat fins for maximum heat dissipation. An op-reflector should be used to get a nice beam.
> 
> This would be a light that is very practical and I think more people would be interested in.
> 
> *EDIT:* if you want to use a maglite body and no battery carrier and use a very modern battery chemistry LiFeP04 32650s would be a good option.



Hmm, I'm picturing, another run of Megaleniums. Maybe a 3x18650 style, with the JimmyFet streamlined into it somehow. 
It would fit in the tailcap, just need to get the +V to it somehow to power it. 

I think a 2x26650 Mega would be awesome too. 
Maybe Fivemega could fashion a new kind of extended tailcap to adapt his stagnant 2x26500 Megs to 2x26650.

Megaleniums were always a hot item from what I can recall. Only Mr.Mega knows for sure what the demand was like, but a bet another run or something similar would sell. Just they would have to come complete as KT-4 heads are hard to come by. 

From a business perspective. Well, I notice a lot of offerings designed for the no longer available 26500 cell. 
I think a possible cheap way to freshen stock would be to adapt all those bodies some how to take 26650 cells. 
This might actually entail scrapping the body tube, and building new ones, like the the 2x26500 Mega, or just an inexpensive adapter for the 3x26500 lights. 

Just something I've been thinking about anyway.


----------



## Conte

Actually, I just have a brainstorm. 

2x26500 megalenium, the front of it is bored out somehow to accommodate the 30mm wide JimmyFet. 
The JimmyFet is fitted to some sort of Bi-Pin assembly, like his g6.3 brass socket, that goes into the front and takes up 15mm of the existing battery tube. 
It's spaced to use the existing ROP reflector with his G4 Axial 4v 3.3a bulb. It's powered by a single 26650 IMR. 

Now, this assumes the 4v FM bulb will perform well off a single big IMR. I ordered one of those bulbs, and am ordering some 26650 IMR's soon so I'm going to find out.

It also assumes there is enough meat in that body to bore part of it out to 30mm. 

Just an idea. 

I've been thinking about this because I used to own a 2x26500 Mega. Best damn ROP money could buy.
I lost it, unfortunately. I was devastated and still not completely over it. 
I see that they are still available so part of me wants to buy another, but without the batteries and the AW switch, it's just not feasible. 

I may considering it again, if I knew this mod was possible, and that bulb worked well with that battery. 

I know a 26500 IMR can hold a solid 4v @ 2 amp draw. I wonder if a 26650 can hold that with a 3.3a draw.


----------



## Steve in SoCal

An E series turbohead that works with both standard incan and drop-ins would be cool.


----------



## Mikeg23

The Incan turbo head had me excited briefly until I realised it would not run on primaries. I generally use recharable but like to have the option.
unfortunately most of the modified incandescent lights are built primarily around rechargeable.

A turbo head that focused with an MN03 or strion bulb would have been cool. At this point there probably is not enough demand though.


----------



## Steve in SoCal

Yes an E series turbo head that works with the standard IIght assembly/bulb would be perfect.


----------



## tango70601

An E2E or E1E series turbo head - capable of running on l-ions.


----------



## electromage

I was just browsing this thread and an E-size came to mind as well. My E2e is one of the last incandescent lights I have, and I still love it. If I could change something about it, it would be to make it 18650 compatible (I know they can be bored), and to have an easily replaceable bi-pin lamp. A mini soft-start multi-mode driver would be awesome as well. Something like 15/60lm, like E1 and E2 in one light. It could also be modular with a 1x18350 body for E1 size. One could have both modes in either body size.

Next up would be a 3x18650 64623 the size and shape of an Eagletac SX25L3. With current IMR technology, we can get >300W safely out of that configuration, plenty to drive a 64623, it would be quite the pocket firestarter.


----------



## Conte

Fivemega has a bunch of different 18mm E bodies currently available. 
Check out his list. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?235766-(CLOSED)-25-Off-4Th-of-July-Sale


----------



## vicv

I don't know if it's possible but more soft start 3 level c/p tail cap. If lvr regulated circuit or something like it can be incorporated that would be amazing.


----------



## Conte

Five mega is a machinist, doesn't really do the electrical end of things.
There is actually Someone over in the modding section working on a new Z41 smart switch that has this potential.


----------



## vicv

Ooooh


----------



## vicv

Conte said:


> Five mega is a machinist, doesn't really do the electrical end of things.
> There is actually Someone over in the modding section working on a new Z41 smart switch that has this potential.



Link? I can't find anything


----------



## Conte

vicv said:


> Link? I can't find anything



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?373854-Z41-Smart-Switch


----------



## vicv

Thanks for the link. That's just another fetie switch though. Good someone is making an improved version buy that's not a soft start or modes for incans


----------



## darkknightlight

I'd love to see some reincarnations of the auroralite kit for the minimag. I have the old kit and slightly bored the reflector for the new bipin 5 cell mag bulb (which doesn't fit quite right in the ceramic socket). overdriven on 2x imr 14500 it looks awesome. In any case, I'd be very interested in a kit for the bipin mag bulbs (1.75mm pin?), a kit for your 1499 and 1794 bulbs, and a kit for the larger magcharger and WA1111 bulb. Hell, if you can get the G4 bulbs to work in a kit, I'd also be interested in an extension so I could run an 1185 in a minimag!

Edit: Also some kind of low/zero resistance modification for the minimag tailcap; preferably that matches the original tailcap.


----------



## StudFreeman

Lower output bulb option for A2.

I also second darkknightlight's idea. An AuroraLite-esque MiniMag hotwire kit that came with an OP reflector and a socket that natively accepts Mag's new bi-pin bulbs would be killer as well.


----------



## fivemega

The_Driver said:


> A complete light with built in regulator (collaboration with JimmyM?) that takes standard batteries like 2-4 18650s or 2-3 26650s and uses standard 6V Osram bulbs (or the Philips 5761) of reasonable power (25 to 50W when overdriven). WA bulbs are really not an option anymore since they are only available from a single retailer for a rather high price. Osram bulbs are cheap and many retailers (at least here in Germany) have them. The light should be as compact as possible and have lots of heat fins for maximum heat dissipation. An op-reflector should be used to get a nice beam.
> This would be a light that is very practical and I think more people would be interested in.
> *EDIT:* if you want to use a maglite body and no battery carrier and use a very modern battery chemistry LiFeP04 32650s[/URL] would be a good option.


*I 100% agree for missing regulated high power incand flashlights. Unfortunately, I don't have electronic background but I can gladly make any physically shape host in quantity. 
Capacity of LiFePO4 is less than Li-Cobalt therefore run time will not be practical. How about 3x26650 form factor?*
-----------------------------------


Conte said:


> I think a 2x26650 Mega would be awesome too.
> Maybe Fivemega could fashion a new kind of extended tailcap to adapt his stagnant 2x26500 Megs to 2x26650.


*Cost of 3x18650 is too high but extension tube to convert 2x26500 to 2x26650], 1x26650 to 2x26650 are in consideration. Anybody is interested? How about similar extensions for 18mm bodies?*
-----------------------------------------------


Steve in SoCal said:


> An E series turbohead that works with both standard incan and drop-ins would be cool.


-----------------------------------------------


Steve in SoCal said:


> Yes an E series turbo head that works with the standard IIght assembly/bulb would be perfect.


*That's right. Turbo head for E series are missing but isn't cost of standard bulb or even LF still high?*
-----------------------------------------------


Mikeg23 said:


> The Incan turbo head had me excited briefly until I realised it would not run on primaries. I generally use recharable but like to have the option.
> unfortunately most of the modified incandescent lights are built primarily around rechargeable.
> A turbo head that focused with an MN03 or strion bulb would have been cool. At this point there probably is not enough demand though.


*Unfortunately, primary batteries are not economical and in some cases not even practical. For example 2x123A will run P60 bulb for an hour only while newest single 18650 will run Strion bulb for 2 hours.
Primary 123A won't even power up 1794 and may power up 1499 for only 25 minutes. This is not acceptable with many CPF members.*
----------------------------------------------


tango70601 said:


> An E2E or E1E series turbo head - capable of running on l-ions.


*These are readily available now.*
----------------------------------------------


electromage said:


> I was just browsing this thread and an E-size came to mind as well. My E2e is one of the last incandescent lights I have, and I still love it. If I could change something about it, it would be to make it 18650 compatible (I know they can be bored), and to have an easily replaceable bi-pin lamp. A mini soft-start multi-mode driver would be awesome as well. Something like 15/60lm, like E1 and E2 in one light. It could also be modular with a 1x18350 body for E1 size. One could have both modes in either body size.


*Stock E bodies can not be bored out to fit 18650 cells and this is main reason single 18650 bodies are created and available here, here and here.
E socket to fit Strion and TL-3 bulb was made and offered for long time but unfortunately majority of CPF members did not like and support. *


electromage said:


> Next up would be a 3x18650 64623 the size and shape of an Eagletac SX25L3. With current IMR technology, we can get >300W safely out of that configuration, plenty to drive a 64623, it would be quite the pocket firestarter.


*Do you mean 3x18650 to power Osram 64623?
4 IMR 18650 will work and power up mentioned bulb in Elephant II.*
---------------------------------------------


darkknightlight said:


> I'd love to see some reincarnations of the auroralite kit for the minimag. I have the old kit and slightly bored the reflector for the new bipin 5 cell mag bulb (which doesn't fit quite right in the ceramic socket). overdriven on 2x imr 14500 it looks awesome. In any case, I'd be very interested in a kit for the bipin mag bulbs (1.75mm pin?), a kit for your 1499 and 1794 bulbs, and a kit for the larger magcharger and WA1111 bulb. Hell, if you can get the G4 bulbs to work in a kit, I'd also be interested in an extension so I could run an 1185 in a minimag!
> Edit: Also some kind of low/zero resistance modification for the minimag tailcap; preferably that matches the original tailcap.


*Making ceramic socket, aluminum reflector, Borofloat lens, extension tube and finally tail cap will cost sky high specially in States.
2 IMR 18350 and 2x18500 complete flashlights are available now with much less cost.*
--------------------------------------------


StudFreeman said:


> Lower output bulb option for A2.
> I also second darkknightlight's idea. An AuroraLite-esque MiniMag hotwire kit that came with an OP reflector and a socket that natively accepts Mag's new bi-pin bulbs would be killer as well.


*In this case I have to make ceramic socket and custom made low output bulb which is not practical.
As you know, bulb diameter, filament height and pins spacing of Strion, 1499 and M*g bulb is different and making socket to fit all is not possible or will cost too high.
Also making few of each type is out of my ability. However, I can make minimum quantity of single type if most of you agree and willing to prepay.*
--------------------------------------------


----------



## darkknightlight

What about creating a single ceramic socket and reflector? Will that still be cost preventative? I'd imagine that having the pin spacing of your 1499 bulbs would be the best single option.


----------



## Hallis

I think the various size extension tubes for the 26500/26650 Mag D bodies is probably pretty cost effective solution and likely not that expensive per piece considering it'll just be a "simple" threaded and annodized tube. Much more cost effected than entirely new line of bodies. And also more likely to sell because, I don't know about everybody else, but i'd much rather buy a $25 extension tube than a $100 replacement body. Not only due to cost but also not having to junk the old body. Of course those figured are just guesses i'm using to make my point. 

Long story short. I think it's a great idea. I may switch to some kind of lithium chemistry in my incans over the old school AA-D holders and NiMH AA's i'm using now.



I'm not sure if this idea has been covered or not (probably has and probably is in production but I couldn't find it) But what about plastic, PVC, or delrin tubes to slip inside the mags for the 25XXX cells?


----------



## darkknightlight

Hallis,

1" (i believe, i don't have it handy at the moment) schedule 40 PVC acts as a great spacer for 26xxx cells in standard d maglites. It is a loose fit most often, so I wrap a couple feet of duct tape and electrical tape around it in case its something I need "in the field."


----------



## fivemega

darkknightlight said:


> What about creating a single ceramic socket and reflector? Will that still be cost preventative? I'd imagine that having the pin spacing of your 1499 bulbs would be the best single option.


*I like this idea too. How many people interested?
What about ceramic socket and 1.5" turbo head for Mini M*g?*



Hallis said:


> I think the various size extension tubes for the 26500/26650 Mag D bodies is probably pretty cost effective solution and likely not that expensive per piece considering it'll just be a "simple" threaded and annodized tube.


*Have been available here for long time.*


Hallis said:


> I'm not sure if this idea has been covered or not (probably has and probably is in production but I couldn't find it) But what about plastic, PVC, or delrin tubes to slip inside the mags for the 25XXX cells?


*Also available here for long time.*


----------



## darkknightlight

fivemega said:


> *I like this idea too. How many people interested?
> What about ceramic socket and 1.5" turbo head for Mini M*g?*



Depending on price, I would be in for two or more ceramic socket and reflector sets. I may be interested in a turbohead as well. Personally, I really like sleeper lights, and love the stock look of maglites. The minimag is my go-to edc when not at work because of its smaller form factor and ability to adjust the beam from spot to flood. Having a brighter bulb option for a minimag hotwire would likely make it my backup work edc; and possibly primary. I really hope other people are interested in this; I've read many threads where people have stated that they would still be buying the auroralite kit if it was still being produced.


----------



## StudFreeman

I'd be really psyched if you would offer a new run of A2 Strion socket kits. I think it's safe to say a new run of A2 Strion sockets would fulfill healthy demand from the CPF userbase. Look at the the responses to user RichS's A2 Strion Socket FS thread last week. That A2 socket *was spoken for literally*_* one minute*_* after the OP* was up, followed by *two "backup" posts*, and *a fourth user *who was frustrated that they'd missed out .

Needless to say I'd be in for an A2 Strion socket no questions asked.



fivemega said:


> *I like this idea too. How many people interested?
> What about ceramic socket and 1.5" turbo head for Mini M*g?*



I'd be also be interested in a ceramic Mini Mag socket for Mag's bi-pin xenon bulbs (which appear to have a G2.54 x 0.5 mm base) due to the range of voltages/outputs, their penchant for great beam quality due to compact filaments, and sheer availability. Those bulbs offer decent output (150+ lumen from 5 cell overdriven on 2x 3.7V 14500) to a long runtime low output (20-30 lumen) EDC and everything in between.

Maybe a turbo head, depending on price. 1.5" bezel would be a bit big for pocket carry. A D26 size reflector would be an ideal compromise on a Mini Mag body, IMO. Also it'd be awesome if you could machine the threading of the heads to reduce play. Mating between body and stock Mini Mag heads allows for excessive wiggle, which hurts focus (Teflon tape can help but it feels cheap and eventually deteriorates).






_Courtesy user Old-Lumens_


----------



## vicv

Not sure if it's been mentioned yes but another run of the d26 bi pin drop ins and also a d36 bi pin drop in. With these will also help you sell some of your other products like the mini turbo c head you still have available. I know I'll buy one if I have a socket to go along with it. The d36 drop ins would also help sell your d36 lights. Lumens factory drop ins are great but it would be nice to have cheaper bulbs with more output. Their Imr lamps aren't bright enough for being Imr lamps. And more 1909 bulbs!


----------



## jso902

Why would a lower output a2 be beneficial? 

A. I'd like to see a parallel SF m6 magazine come back. I would prepay for that.

B. an add on neck piece to a p60 model that can will turn off the flashlight and charge the batteries. 
E.g.
Head +adapter+ host+ tail
Adapter that has a 3 way switch that creates a pathway that allows you to charge your batteries. 
When connected to a charger, it kills power to the head .
When unconnected to a charger, it acts like a dummy spacer.

This does require people to be very cautious in how they use it. I can see people misusing this and turning their lights into firecrackers....


----------



## StudFreeman

jso902 said:


> Why would a lower output a2 be beneficial?


The original idea went something like this:
If Mag's 3.6V/.8A bi-pin xenon bulb could be driven at 4V in an A2 it would do something like 45 lumen OTF and would throw as far as (or further than) any existing A2 bulb option with a nice beam due to small, tight filament. Basically, it would retain throw/intensity (the main strength of the A2 high beam) without the Achillies heels of the MA02 (relatively high price and short runtime on 2x16340). Unfortunately as I discussed with FM the bulb envelope of Mag's new bulbs is a hair too large to fit inside A2 reflector.

With that said, I'd be psyched for a new run of FM's Strion sockets


----------



## 1pt21

StudFreeman said:


> With that said, I'd be psyched for a new run of FM's Strion sockets



Yes, as would I...

*With that said, I could answer this thread in a VERY simple way for FM.* Bring back many of your discontinued sockets, and it seems to ring true in many of the posts here.. I am baffled as to why they have ceased production:

- FM Bi-Pin mag drop-in sockets
- FM A2 Strion bulb sockets
- FM E Series Bi-Pin sockets
- FM M Series Bi-Pin sockets
- FM Sunlight D26 sockets

The demand is super high for these, they seem easy enough to make by FM, they have already been designed and the prices that these items go for on the MP should prove all of this.

And did I mention, they've already been designed!!! lol. Just make some more runs for us that still love our incans / modding incans :shrug:

One last thing, some more battery adapters (mag, SF M6) would be delightful.

I think the recent additions to this thread has proven that there is still quite a few people interested in your incan mods. I (unfortunately) got into the game a bit late and was only able to snag a few of these gems from FM himself OR was forced to pay a significant markup in the MP.. Shame as that money could have went to the man himself.....


----------



## jso902

Is there a turbohead reflector that you can buy/replace? 
Mind you I've never taken a turbo head apart to see if there is even a reflector to remove/upgrade


----------



## novice

I have no idea how would this would work, but would it be possible to machine a D26 OP reflector arrangement that would work with flange-type bulbs, allowing the use of old-style [email protected] or ROP bulbs inside of a C-compatible Xx18650 body?


----------



## thundertree

+1 on the idea of a 1x26650 extension!

*"extension tube to convert 2x26500 to 2x26650], 1x26650 to 2x26650*"


----------



## fivemega

fivemega said:


> *I like this idea too. How many people interested?*





darkknightlight said:


> Depending on price,


*Unfortunately, I will never be able to make such an item at original price which was offered in 2004*
-----------------------


vicv said:


> another run of the d26 bi pin drop ins


*This is under consideration and I may make some Sunlight soon.*
------------------------


vicv said:


> d36 bi pin drop in.


*These are already made and available at this time.*
-------------------------


vicv said:


> And more 1909 bulbs!


*Anybody else interested?*
-------------------------


jso902 said:


> Is there a turbohead reflector that you can buy/replace?
> Mind you I've never taken a turbo head apart to see if there is even a reflector to remove/upgrade


*If you are talking about this turbo head, they work well with D26 G4 Sunlight.
For best heat transferring and dissipation, head and reflector is machined from one piece and another benefit is lighter in weight.*
-------------------------


novice said:


> I have no idea how would this would work, but would it be possible to machine a D26 OP reflector arrangement that would work with flange-type bulbs, allowing the use of old-style [email protected] or ROP bulbs inside of a C-compatible Xx18650 body?


*I had this idea long time ago for ROP bulbs but flange M*g bulb is too fat and reflector opening has to be even larger which means smaller reflection surface. Not to mention, ROP bulbs are hard to find these days.*
-------------------------


thundertree said:


> +1 on the idea of a 1x26650 extension!
> "extension tube to convert 2x26500 to 2x26650], 1x26650 to 2x26650"


*Similar extensions are in production for 18mm bodies and hopefully next project will be extensions for 26xxx bodies.
What about 2x26650 Megalennium? Similar to 3x26500 Megalennium but shorter to take 2x26650. Any interest?*
-------------------------


----------



## Steve in SoCal

How about a clicky switch tailcap for a incan M6 body. Something looking like your 2x26500 extension tail cap but without the additional length.


----------



## darkknightlight

fivemega said:


> *Unfortunately, I will never be able to make such an item at original price which was offered in 2004*
> -----------------------
> 
> *This is under consideration and I may make some Sunlight soon.*
> ------------------------
> 
> *These are already made and available at this time.*
> -------------------------
> 
> *Anybody else interested?*
> -------------------------
> 
> *If you are talking about this turbo head, they work well with D26 G4 Sunlight.
> For best heat transferring and dissipation, head and reflector is machined from one piece and another benefit is lighter in weight.*
> -------------------------
> 
> *I had this idea long time ago for ROP bulbs but flange M*g bulb is too fat and reflector opening has to be even larger which means smaller reflection surface. Not to mention, ROP bulbs are hard to find these days.*
> -------------------------
> 
> *Similar extensions are in production for 18mm bodies and hopefully next project will be extensions for 26xxx bodies.
> What about 2x26650 Megalennium? Similar to 3x26500 Megalennium but shorter to take 2x26650. Any interest?*
> -------------------------


To be honest, I have no idea what the original price was for the auroralite kit. I know that I bought my used kit for 50 or 60 bucks. will your cost to produce and sell it be in that range or significantly higher?


----------



## DRoc

Probably already mentioned in the 18 pages of the thread, but I'd be up for direct replacement bodies of M3, and M4's (same size and dimension). I have a few of your 6P replacement bodies and really like them. Your quality is excellent on those, and I think M3/M4 bodies would be just as good.


----------



## cenz

2x18650 side by side body with C/M thread is still useful for serial 18650s LED/incan applications.

and will C2M adaptor be available again?


----------



## Reijer

If the Strion bulb kits for the Surefire A2 could again be added to your list, that would be great! Do you think that is doable? I'd be interested...


----------



## mcm308

I would be in for the Strion A2 bulb kit !!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## cbsmith111

I have more of a suggestion for general features than a specific item. I hope you will not take this the wrong way as it is simply based on my personal preferences. Many of the custom flashlights you make are wonderful setups, but the cosmetics and ergonomics just don't suit me. While I do see the value in making something that looks different some of the huge bezel scallops, dramatic protrusions, and things do not appeal to me. Also tail cap switches seem to be an automatic choice for any model. They are more popular in general and probably make lots of sense from a manufacturing perspective, put once you reach a certain length it becomes awkward in my opinion to manipulate a tail switch while holding the flashlight in a practical grip. I may be alone in these feelings, or there may be an unspoken demand for a line of high powered incandescents designed to be simple, rugged, ergonomic, and practical. Actually the lack of extra machining might allow you to offer them at a lower price while still turning a profit. Just something to think about.


----------



## socom1970

Another vote for the A2 Strion socket!:thumbsup:

(I wonder how many votes the A2 has to get for more of them to be made.)


----------



## double0thirteen

How about more of the 16mm opening deep reflectors of the mags?


----------



## Conte

double0thirteen said:


> How about more of the 16mm opening deep reflectors of the mags?



I wonder if there would be demand for something big like the fm3x but with a 20mm opening and designed to throw the mt-g2. 
Maybe it would even come with a heatsink/mount for the noctigon based on his g6.35 socket design.


----------



## double0thirteen

Conte said:


> I wonder if there would be demand for something big like the fm3x but with a 20mm opening and designed to throw the mt-g2.
> Maybe it would even come with a heatsink/mount for the noctigon based on his g6.35 socket design.



I like the idea of the MT-G2 as a thrower, but the the reflector diameter won't give much reflecting surface on a 20mm opening. Unless, offset it slightly to compensate for the bigger hole. IIRC, Old-Lumens had a solution to this, you'll need camera lens filter adapters. It works but I'll have to say it's not pretty.

Lights need to be pretty looking also IMO, that's why I like the sublime look of FMs 16mm deep reflectors.


----------



## 1pt21

socom1970 said:


> Another vote for the A2 Strion socket!:thumbsup:
> 
> (I wonder how many votes the A2 has to get for more of them to be made.)



Well here's another....

MORE A2 Strion Sockets!!!! Guaranteed that I would buy at MINIMUM 3-4 of them.. Probably more :candle:


----------



## ma tumba

M6 tower sockets


----------



## 1pt21

ma tumba said:


> M6 tower sockets



LOL.. Said it before, and I'll say it again; ALL of FM's bi-pin sockets!!!


----------



## thundertree

Much thanks for considering the extensions for 26xxx bodies and G4 D26 SUNLIGHT (and hopefully some G4 Sockets as well)

*"...and hopefully next project will be extensions for 26xxx bodies.*"

*"This is under consideration and I may make some Sunlight soon.*"


----------



## Bogie

A2 Starion sockets  it's the only Incan light I still own.


----------



## sgt253

+1 Strion sockets please.


----------



## horizonseeker

fivemega said:


> *
> ------------------------
> 
> These are already made and available at this time.
> -------------------------
> 
> *
> -------------------------



Regarding the D36 bi-pin drop-in, you are saying these are still available? Could you provide a link? I'm unable to find it after searching for it.

Thanks.


----------



## fivemega

Steve in SoCal said:


> How about a clicky switch tailcap for a incan M6 body. Something looking like your 2x26500 extension tail cap but without the additional length.


*Absolutely possible and all it takes is 40~50 serious interest.*
------------------------


darkknightlight said:


> To be honest, I have no idea what the original price was for the auroralite kit. I know that I bought my used kit for 50 or 60 bucks. will your cost to produce and sell it be in that range or significantly higher?


*It would be in that range but I don't think there will be more than few interest for that.*
------------------------


DRoc said:


> Probably already mentioned in the 18 pages of the thread, but I'd be up for direct replacement bodies of M3, and M4's (same size and dimension). I have a few of your 6P replacement bodies and really like them. Your quality is excellent on those, and I think M3/M4 bodies would be just as good.


*Thank you for compliment.
Limited quantity of 1x18650 and 2x18650 were made a while ago and beside member "wrf" very few people showed interest.
I am hoping more of you Flashaholics show interes for 2x18650 or 2x26650 M head version.*
------------------------


cenz said:


> 2x18650 side by side body with C/M thread is still useful for serial 18650s LED/incan applications.
> and will C2M adaptor be available again?


*This is also interesting idea but battery holder and oval shape of body will increase the total cost. 
Please see 2P 18650 D26 host.
C2M adaptor will be available again and all it takes is 40~50 prepaid.*
------------------------


Reijer said:


> If the Strion bulb kits for the Surefire A2 could again be added to your list, that would be great! Do you think that is doable? I'd be interested...


*Absolutely possible.*
------------------------


cbsmith111 said:


> I have more of a suggestion for general features than a specific item. I hope you will not take this the wrong way as it is simply based on my personal preferences. Many of the custom flashlights you make are wonderful setups, but the cosmetics and ergonomics just don't suit me. While I do see the value in making something that looks different some of the huge bezel scallops, dramatic protrusions, and things do not appeal to me. Also tail cap switches seem to be an automatic choice for any model. They are more popular in general and probably make lots of sense from a manufacturing perspective, put once you reach a certain length it becomes awkward in my opinion to manipulate a tail switch while holding the flashlight in a practical grip. I may be alone in these feelings, or there may be an unspoken demand for a line of high powered incandescents designed to be simple, rugged, ergonomic, and practical. Actually the lack of extra machining might allow you to offer them at a lower price while still turning a profit. Just something to think about.


*You are absolutely right and makes lot of sense.
Less machining will be less expensive but making a simple flashlight very similar to say M*glite will not attract anyone since you can get exactly same item for $20 or so.
How many people will be interested for exact copy of 6P while you can get original for $50
Besides, copying other products is not my interest. What I like to do is custom made, useful and extraordinary upgrades for your needs.*
------------------------ 


double0thirteen said:


> How about more of the 16mm opening deep reflectors of the mags?


*I may have few from first run. I will let you know.*
------------------------


ma tumba said:


> M6 tower sockets


*Any interest for M6 G4 socket? How many people are ready for prepay?*
------------------------


thundertree said:


> Much thanks for considering the extensions for 26xxx bodies


*Unfortunately, there is no interest for ExCap and making similar item for 26xxx will be too risky. Not worth it.*
------------------------


horizonseeker said:


> Regarding the D36 bi-pin drop-in, you are saying these are still available? Could you provide a link?


*D36 socket reflectors are available here.*


----------



## ma tumba

I'd prepay 2x M6 G4 sockets


----------



## cbsmith111

How hard would it be to make a d26 adapter for a stock or slightly modified maglite? I was thinking with a reflector extension similar to what you have with your turbo heads. I can't speak for others but being able to use my same modules in the mag for longer run times and possibly more throw when I could carry a larger light would be extremely useful. This would work for led modules too, but would be a big benefit to juice sucking high powered lamp assemblies. A contact that went into the stock mag tower when the head is tightened would be great, but having to wire it in would be okay too. I am aware of the larger battery hosts already available, but I have an attachment to using a maglite in as many ways as I can and I don't think I M the only one.


----------



## Conte

cbsmith111 said:


> How hard would it be to make a d26 adapter for a stock or slightly modified maglite? I was thinking with a reflector extension similar to what you have with your turbo heads. I can't speak for others but being able to use my same modules in the mag for longer run times and possibly more throw when I could carry a larger light would be extremely useful. This would work for led modules too, but would be a big benefit to juice sucking high powered lamp assemblies. A contact that went into the stock mag tower when the head is tightened would be great, but having to wire it in would be okay too. I am aware of the larger battery hosts already available, but I have an attachment to using a maglite in as many ways as I can and I don't think I M the only one.



Hmm, I don't understand what you're trying to do here. You want to run a D26 lamp in a maglite ?

You know, if your interested, you can easily mod the maglite to run m6 lamps. Mr.Mega has a kit for that already but it only works with his last gen or higher end reflectors that have the cam threading.


----------



## fivemega

cbsmith111 said:


> How hard would it be to make a d26 adapter for a stock or slightly modified Maglite?


*This has been done long time ago and still available here at this point.*





*Left side: 3[SIZE=-2]1/2[/SIZE]D M*g using LF incand D36 --- Mid: Stock P60 Module. --- Right: Single 26650 M*g "C" with D26 LED module.*
----------
*If your plan is to run a D26 module for extra long time, then use 32650 D26
Another choice is using D26 1D M*g*


----------



## Conte

fivemega said:


> *This has been done long time ago and still available here at this point.***



Oh neat, it didn't occur to me that your XML dropin adapter could be implemented that way. 

I think that should fill his need right there. 

However, I personally can see any practical reason to run a D26 module in a maglite like that. Not incan anyway.


----------



## cbsmith111

That's neat, but it's not really what I'm looking for. The main idea was to have a reflector setup like this http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?239882-Surefire-Deep-Turbo-C-Head With the d26 drop in adapted to the maglite. It's just a thought I had.

"Practical" is completely dependent upon use and preference. Take the lumens factory high output lamps for example. To run even one of the two cell bulbs, and get more than 10 minutes runtime, you have to use at least 2 18650 cells. Having to use something like this in an extremely long skinny light that I have to hold by the very end because that's where the switch is doesn't appeal to me. I'm aware that there are bulbs that can be adapted to a maglite that are brighter, but none that I can also use in a compact light when the situation dictates, or that I can quickly swap for another lamp or led. 

No one makes a good, full size, side switch host that I'm aware of at all. Plus the extra reflector surface would probably make a difference. There's probably not a practical reason to do a lot of things with flashlights, but that doesn't stop people from spending a lot of money to do them.


----------



## naked2

SolarForce makes the L2D, a side switch P60 host. It can hold 1x 18650 or 2x 18350, and is compatible with standard SF extensions for 2x 18500 or 2x 18650. You can buy one at solarforceflashlight-sales.com for $29.


----------



## horizonseeker

Just a suggestion, but some more photos, especially of the assembly process would help a lot in determining whether a particular product is for me. For example, the PAR36 head, I've been looking at it, but I can't tell from the description or the photo whether soldering will be required for the SF M-head or whether the wires can just clip in.


----------



## StudFreeman

I'd prepay for an A2 Strion Socket. Let's make this happen!


----------



## Reijer

StudFreeman said:


> I'd prepay for an A2 Strion Socket. Let's make this happen!


Me too! 
There are several others who showed interest in this thread. FM, how do we get this going?


----------



## mcm308

Im am all in for A2 strion sockets. Id take 3.


----------



## John777

I'd really appreciate a modular system. High lumen output, adjustable beam, tight spot for long distance. Handheld with a stretch cord (ie, old phone cord type ) , belt attachment for different portable hand tool batteries (ie, dewalt , porter cable, Bosch ). Mix and match. So everyone can play and not have to invest in different batteries.


----------



## Daekar

Are there any 3x18650 bodies out there that are side by side rather than like a stretched out Surefire M4? I believe there are a number of Lumensfactory bulbs that might be compatible with that voltage, and the 3400mAh 18650s would stretch out the runtime longer than the cells of old.


----------



## fivemega

horizonseeker said:


> Just a suggestion, but some more photos, especially of the assembly process would help a lot in determining whether a particular product is for me. For example, the PAR36 head, I've been looking at it, but I can't tell from the description or the photo whether soldering will be required for the SF M-head or whether the wires can just clip in.


*M head does NOT need any soldering. All you need to do is, connect the wires using proper size wire and tighten the screws. That's it.*



Daekar said:


> Are there any 3x18650 bodies out there that are side by side rather than like a stretched out Surefire M4?


*Did you miss Megalennium and Megalennium B?*


----------



## Daekar

fivemega said:


> *Did you miss Megalennium and Megalennium B?*



Ah, I had forgotten those! They're compatible with all M-threaded heads, right?


----------



## Icehole

fivemega said:


> *Did you miss Megalennium and Megalennium B?*



Yes, I did!

Anyone got one for sale?
PM me!


----------



## leukos

Hi, FM

I looked through all of your sale threads last night for what is missing. Would you consider an 18650 twisty body for a C head? No clicky, no tailcap, no fancy colors, just HA or black 18650 twisty body for a C head?


----------



## Daekar

I have looking high and low for a classic style 6P body, head, and tail cap (fits in the surefire holster and usable with a surefire clicky) made of bronze or in a pinch, brass. Any plans for something along those lines? The copper looks beautiful but it's not the style I want.


----------



## ma tumba

I vote for the new batch of megallenium b, too!


----------



## AndyF

I also would like Megallenium B.


----------



## ma tumba

I have always regretted that this design was not gladly accepted. For me, this is the right way to have 2 brightness levels in a single INCAND light. Much better than PWM regulation. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Double-Head-urefire-E-18650-18350&highlight=

I think that the reason why this innovation failed was that the body was too long, which was inevitable since there were 2 battery compartments. I wonder if FM could devise a body with E heads on the opposite ends but with just a single compartment. For an incand, polarity is irrelevant, so the only problem is to make sure that when you twist in one head, only that bulb goes on. 

In such a 2x18350 body, one could put, say 110lm Lumens Factory bulb to one end and their 350lm bulb to the other end. Both are designed to be used on the same pack of 2x18350 IMR, and again, polarity of the pack is irrelevant.

And 1x18350 body would be useful too, with 50/90lm bulbs.


----------



## naked2

But where would a spring go? A spring must be used somewhere, due to varying battery lengths and different style heads/lamp assemblies.


----------



## StudFreeman

Any word on a new run of A2—Strion sockets?


----------



## fivemega

leukos said:


> Would you consider an 18650 twisty body for a C head? No clicky, no tailcap, no fancy colors, just HA or black 18650 twisty body for a C head?


*What would it be different than 6P body?
It's the tail cap which makes it twisty.*
----------------------


Daekar said:


> I have looking high and low for a classic style 6P body, head, and tail cap (fits in the surefire holster and usable with a surefire clicky) made of bronze or in a pinch, brass. Any plans for something along those lines?


*Brass is much heavier than aluminum and unfortunately, not many people interested.*
----------------------






StudFreeman said:


> Any word on a new run of A2—Strion sockets?


*You just missed this again.*


----------



## bigchelis

*
I purchase the 250Watt Transformer light which is a 2D/3D size flashlight with a flimsy 6x18650 and 9x18650 cell holder. I used 275 watt and 400 Watt bulb with it and BTW the tailcap current is always 12A regardless of which bulb you use. Pleasure to start fires with.

I have contemplated that if Fivemega made 2D and 3D Maglite bodies with Judco Tailcaps to handle the heat and take 3x18650 cells side by side it would be a huge sell. Heck, those LED based lights would love this set up too. You can run DD off 3 18650 cells the XHP70 and MTG2. 

So, you can sell Maglite bodies with dedicated high current tailcaps. Make it with 3x18650 side by side in series. Sell extensions so the user can add as many as they want. 


best,
bigC*


----------



## novice

Fivemega, 
Would it be possible to make a G6.35 [email protected] "drop-in" socket of the same type as your G4 & G5.3 type drop-in sockets? I am aware of your already-existing G6.35 socket, but it requires soldering, and I would prefer to be able use Osram 64440 bulbs, and then take out the bi-pin socket and either do ROP use, or use one of the G4 or G5.3 sockets, for more versatility. I would prefer to be able to not have to commit a [email protected] to 6.35 use only. I do not know enough to know if this proposal would be able to offer adequate heat-sinking. Thank you for your response!


----------



## bykfixer

3P body bored for 18350...

Wait you already do that...
I'm good...but thanks for asking...


----------



## fivemega

bigchelis said:


> *I purchase the 250Watt Transformer light which is a 2D/3D size flashlight with a flimsy 6x18650 and 9x18650 cell holder. *


*In order to fit pair of 18650 next to each other in D size M*glite, body needs to be heavily bored out. Never think about 3x18650 side by side So 6x18650 in 2D is impossible. The only way to do this, would be custom made fat body similar to original Elephant.
Also need to mention that 18650 cell is longer than D size. You also need to add thickness of battery holder to that.
So, 6x18650 will need longer length than 2D and diameter will be more.*
------------------------


novice said:


> Would it be possible to make a G6.35 [email protected] "drop-in" socket of the same type as your G4 & G5.3 type drop-in sockets?


*G6.35 bulbs are much taller than G4 bulbs and filament will be far ahead of reflector focusing point therefore will not work properly.
Also weakest part of M*g "D" switch is the tower which will melt.*
------------------------


bykfixer said:


> 3P body bored for 18350...


*Already made and available here.*


----------



## yankeefist

E head E tail body in 2x18350, 2x18500, and 2x18650 configurations


----------



## fivemega

yankeefist said:


> E head E tail body in 2x18350, 2x18500, and 2x18650 configurations



*You can not load an 18650 from tail side of E tail body but to load from head side please see problems here.*


----------



## maxspeeds

fivemega said:


> *You can not load an 18650 from tail side of E tail body but to load from head side please see problems here.*



Correct, in order to fit an 18650, the body needs to be able to split apart somewhere between the head and tail threads (just like the TB or MirageMan e-series 18650 split bodies)


----------



## vicv

Because the aw c cells haven't been available for a long time you have quite a few lights which aren't selling. Not your fault I know but it is a problem. There are some excellent 26650 cells out there now. If they'd fit diameter wise maybe some extensions for your 25500 lights so people could use modern up to date and available cells in them.


----------



## naked2

I have a single and double 25500 FM host; 26mm cells don't fit them.


----------



## vicv

So diameter is too big?


----------



## naked2

26mm cells won't fit into a 25mm body.


----------



## vicv

Fair enough. 17mm cells will fit in a 16mm body. Wasn't sure how tight he made the battery tubes


----------



## fivemega

vicv said:


> 17mm cells will fit in a 16mm body.


*Surefire 6P (and alike) was also designed to work with 4x2/3A rechargeable system (6R) using extension tube. Therefore 17mm diameter was necessary.
BTW, 25mm battery will rattle in 26mm diameter body.*


----------



## vicv

I did not know that. Thanks


----------



## fivemega

*[SIZE=+2]Anybody else with new incandescent host ideas?

Let's talk about LEDs here.[/SIZE]*


----------



## ma tumba

C tail 51mm extension for 3x18350/2x18500 to accommodate third 18500, with a19 type knurling


----------



## ma tumba

Those 1D bored for 4AA were nice, too


----------



## fivemega

leukos said:


> Would you consider an 18650 twisty body for a C head? No clicky, no tailcap, no fancy colors, just HA or black 18650 twisty body for a C head?


*Several types of C head, C tail bodies are available now.*
---------------------------


yankeefist said:


> E head E tail body in 2x18350, 2x18500, and 2x18650 configurations


*1x18350 and 1x18500 Bi-metal E head, E tail bodies are available here.*
---------------------------


maxspeeds said:


> Correct, in order to fit an 18650, the body needs to be able to split apart somewhere between the head and tail threads (just like the TB or MirageMan e-series 18650 split bodies)


*This means two different parts which will add the total cost.
Why not a E head, C tail plus tail cap? Same cost of split body. (two parts anyway).
Still interested on 18xxx ? Bi-metal E head, E tail bodies are available here.*
-------------------------


vicv said:


> There are some excellent 26650 cells out there now. If they'd fit diameter wise maybe some extensions for your 25500 lights so people could use modern up to date and available cells in them.


*26xxx cells won't fit in 25xxx bodies. (Different diameters)
However, it is possible to make extension tubes for 26XXX bodies to convert 1x26650 to 2x26650
Main problem would be outside texture and look.*
-------------------------


ma tumba said:


> Those 1D bored for 4AA were nice, too


*Why not a 2P 18650 1.25D?
Little less voltage but way more mAh. (3.7 volt, 7000mAh)
Or 3x16650 with more voltage. (11.1 volt, 2500mAh)*


----------



## vicv

A 2x26650 c tail m head light would be awesome. Yes you have the 2x32650 light in this configuration but they're much fatter than a 26mm body. There are quality 26650s 5000+ mag cells available now. Could also use the newer 21700 cells out there in it. Along with the excellent lf assemblies and tad customs drop ins this would be an awesome light


----------



## fivemega

vicv said:


> A 2x26650 c tail m head light would be awesome.


*I am still trying to figure out how to install 26mm diameter cells into 19mm single barrel.* :thinking:


----------



## vicv

Did you not make 2x 26500 bodies?


----------



## fivemega

vicv said:


> Did you not make 2x 26500 bodies?



*Oh, did you mean these with longer body to take 2x26650?
Normally, C tail refers to $urefire Z41 type/thread size.
Anybody else interested on 2x26650 M head with McClicky tail cap?
Almost same voltage of MB20 (~7.4V) and huge capacity of over 5000mAh, Slimmer than M6 and dealing with 2 rechargeable cells.*


----------



## vicv

That could definitely work. I was more refering to something like this

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2x32650-3x32650-M-body-by-Fivemega&highlight=


----------



## kongfuchicken

fivemega said:


> *Oh, did you mean these with longer body to take 2x26650?
> Normally, C tail refers to $urefire Z41 type/thread size.
> Anybody else interested on 2x26650 M head with McClicky tail cap?
> Almost same voltage of MB20 (~7.4V) and huge capacity of over 5000mAh, Slimmer than M6 and dealing with 2 rechargeable cells.*



I'd be in.


----------



## ebuchner

fivemega said:


> *Oh, did you mean these with longer body to take 2x26650?
> Normally, C tail refers to $urefire Z41 type/thread size.
> Anybody else interested on 2x26650 M head with McClicky tail cap?
> Almost same voltage of MB20 (~7.4V) and huge capacity of over 5000mAh, Slimmer than M6 and dealing with 2 rechargeable cells.*



What you just described would be wonderful.


----------



## chillinn

fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+2]Anybody else with new incandescent host ideas?[/SIZE]*



Host with a decent incan driver?
I think I helped mostly beat the idea to death here, but since I missed this thread, and since you are asking, perhaps the request could be satisfied: incan modes with increased runtime of lower modes, and done without utilizing migraine-inducing PWM, i.e. w/ CC or PWM so fast the filament doesn't have time to wiggle even as much as residential AC lighting. Add softstart and regulation, and you're a miracle worker. Squeeze it all in a non-weaponized E-series compatible tailcap, or just give us the internal hardware to fit in z52/z54 or z57/z61, or a proper incan driver in a bipin socket just like like Tad Customs E-socket, and you become legend. I would at this point even be perfectly happy with a control ring for smooth brightness adjustment, or QTC. Naysayers balk at underdriving lamps at non-ideal efficiencies, but I don't care how warm the color gets when full brightness will blind my dark-adapted eyes. 

So I think it would be pretty neat to have a boring and subdued-style fitting 18mm single-cell E-series compatible host with modular momentary/twisty tail that can pump incan close to 500lm, direct and at full brightness, but with lower modes for more runtime, at a yellowy 15lm, or 2%, and another in the lower middle at less yellowy 120lm, or close to 25%, lower modes regulated for constant brightness, with users' programmable choice of whether to start LMH, or HML, or whether to have mode memory turned on or off, and also with a low voltage cut-off to save our precious cells from overdischarge.



Cool thread. Thanks for asking. I like to dream.


----------



## novice

What about an e-series, single-cell (generously-internally-sized-17mm) extension so that we could run an A2 aviator off of 2x16500 IMR cells?


----------



## id30209

chillinn said:


> Host with a decent incan driver?
> I think I helped mostly beat the idea to death here, but since I missed this thread, and since you are asking, perhaps the request could be satisfied: incan modes with increased runtime of lower modes, and done without utilizing migraine-inducing PWM, i.e. w/ CC or PWM so fast the filament doesn't have time to wiggle even as much as residential AC lighting. Add softstart and regulation, and you're a miracle worker. Squeeze it all in a non-weaponized E-series compatible tailcap, or just give us the internal hardware to fit in z52/z54 or z57/z61, or a proper incan driver in a bipin socket just like like Tad Customs E-socket, and you become legend. I would at this point even be perfectly happy with a control ring for smooth brightness adjustment, or QTC. Naysayers balk at underdriving lamps at non-ideal efficiencies, but I don't care how warm the color gets when full brightness will blind my dark-adapted eyes.
> 
> So I think it would be pretty neat to have a boring and subdued-style fitting 18mm single-cell E-series compatible host with modular momentary/twisty tail that can pump incan close to 500lm, direct and at full brightness, but with lower modes for more runtime, at a yellowy 15lm, or 2%, and another in the lower middle at less yellowy 120lm, or close to 25%, lower modes regulated for constant brightness, with users' programmable choice of whether to start LMH, or HML, or whether to have mode memory turned on or off, and also with a low voltage cut-off to save our precious cells from overdischarge.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thread. Thanks for asking. I like to dream.



I agree with you. Hosts and other hardware are not an issue any more. Proper driver is what we are missing. Too bad Jimmy and AlanB are not in this business anymore... 
FM do you have the power to influence those guys to continue and maybe expand with their drivers?


----------



## 1pt21

id30209 said:


> I agree with you. Hosts and other hardware are not an issue any more. Proper driver is what we are missing. Too bad Jimmy and AlanB are not in this business anymore...
> FM do you have the power to influence those guys to continue and maybe expand with their drivers?



Ditto!!!

Unfortunately I must say that I reached out what must be at least 2 years ago by now, and all the replies I got were along the lines of the demand just not being there (at least to make a run justifiable). I seems that I can count on one hand those of us that are still interested in everything incan :shakehead

At least I got my boy BykFixer always proving to me that I should never give up hope! Patience will eventually pay off...


----------



## id30209

1pt21 said:


> Ditto!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I must say that I reached out what must be at least 2 years ago by now, and all the replies I got were along the lines of the demand just not being there (at least to make a run justifiable). I seems that I can count on one hand those of us that are still interested in everything incan :shakehead
> 
> At least I got my boy BykFixer always proving to me that I should never give up hope! Patience will eventually pay off...



I forgot where i've posted a reply but eventually i got in touch with AlanB. He still has a bunch of regulators still in pieces and needs to be assembled. He's in other business now and not willing to do this work but he's willing to sell it whoever has interest to complete the regulator. Maybe if we could found someone willing to restart this project we could get the wheel start spinning again.
Glad to hear there are still folks who appreciate good old stuff.
And i hope we won't be patient for too long.

UPDATE: spoke to Alan today and there could be possibility for his regulators to see sunlight again. The thing is he's quite busy but there's a chance to sell it as as a semi-kit which will require some skills to be completly assembled. There won't be programming (but there's a thread where everything is described in details and really straight forward). It's still a thought but if there's enough interest we could do something. I belive there are some guys who are more into electronics stuff so chance for upgrade or changing design for multiple hosts could be possible.


----------



## bykfixer

Minimoog did a thread at one point where he showed how to add a regulation to some of his really really really old lights.

He has done some cool threads. Not much traffic in them, but some of his ideas are epic old school ways with modern parts n pieces.


----------



## id30209

bykfixer said:


> Minimoog did a thread at one point where he showed how to add a regulation to some of his really really really old lights.
> 
> He has done some cool threads. Not much traffic in them, but some of his ideas are epic old school ways with modern parts n pieces.



Can you provide some links? I couldn't found anything. I think it's related to my poor computer skills...


----------



## bykfixer

I wanted to provide the link when I made that statement, then spent about 20 minutes looking for it.... then my Nyquil kicked in... 

I'll look some more today....


----------



## fivemega

chillinn said:


> Host with a decent incan driver?


*Unfortunately, I have no ability to make such a driver. Seems like no one even wants to make it.*



chillinn said:


> So I think it would be pretty neat to have a boring and subdued-style fitting 18mm single-cell E-series compatible host with modular momentary/twisty tail that can pump incan close to 500lm,


*500 lumens from a single 18650? I haven't seen such an incand bulb. It is possible to custom make but cost will not be friendly.*



novice said:


> What about an e-series, single-cell (generously-internally-sized-17mm) extension so that we could run an A2 aviator off of 2x16500 IMR cells?


*E tail is not compatible with A2 but possible to make extension tube for A2
Problem is explained here.*



id30209 said:


> FM do you have the power to influence those guys to continue and maybe expand with their drivers?


*I am sure making such a driver shouldn't be a problem. Possibly, too little profit is not make anyone to do it.*


----------



## id30209

Lightsaver miser is a hot stuff these days. FM would you be able to replicate something like this switch for your mods?


----------



## ma tumba

I'm really missing a single cell AXIAL G2 bulb for the 1794 host. At the moment I am using a 3D mag replacement bulb there, but it is very underdriven. Wouldn't mind having AXIAL bulbs from 10lm to 500lm.


----------



## id30209

ma tumba said:


> I'm really missing a single cell AXIAL G2 bulb for the 1794 host. At the moment I am using a 3D mag replacement bulb there, but it is very underdriven. Wouldn't mind having AXIAL bulbs from 10lm to 500lm.



That thing also...


----------



## konifans

21700 battery is popular these days. So my dream light is 
2 x 21700
G4 / G6.35 bi pin socket installed
shallow reflector


----------



## ma tumba

I would have bought a number of your more powerful incand hosts, fm, if you had replaced those tailstanding tail caps by some smooth ones. Those sharp “legs” do not resonate with me at all. There must be a reason while D maglites and M6 do not tail stand.

Speakin of my current wish: my most cherished incand hosts are those 2x18350/3x18350 for 1794/1499. I would love to have a 1x18350 or 1x18500 version to run a 3D mag bulb. at the moment I am using a 5D bulb with 1x18650, but this host is too big for a low lumen setup


----------



## tuelleric

A Maglite 2C with sleeve and bored Tailcap should be able to accomodate 2x 21700. This is what I plan do do since month now, I only do not have the time. However, a dedicated 2x 21700 body, which is compatible with SF C or M series heads, would be great!


----------



## konifans

tuelleric said:


> A Maglite 2C with sleeve and bored Tailcap should be able to accomodate 2x 21700. This is what I plan do do since month now, I only do not have the time. However, a dedicated 2x 21700 body, which is compatible with SF C or M series heads, would be great!


I do not think 2C will be long enough to take 2 x 21700 even the tail cap is bored? For 2C, 2 X xx650 is possible.
For 2 x 21700 protected and unprotected the 3C is perfect. 
I have 3C using 2 x 21700 Lifepo4 (2400mah), Philips 5761 (6V 30W), orange peel reflector. The beam is perfect!
It is also possible to use 2 x 21700 protected Li-ion cells (Keeppower R series) with Philips 7388 (overdriven). Beam is not as good as 5761 but the brightness is close...


----------



## tuelleric

You are right, 2x 21700 in a 2C Maglite will not work with the stock switch. You would need an electronic switch, probably not worth the effort.


----------



## fivemega

id30209 said:


> Lightsaver miser is a hot stuff these days. FM would you be able to replicate something like this switch for your mods?


*Unfortunately, I don't have electronic knowledge for that.
Anybody else can and willing to do this?*
==========


konifans said:


> 21700 battery is popular these days. So my dream light is
> 2 x 21700
> G4 / G6.35 bi pin socket installed
> shallow reflector


 *Is this like M4 body and tail cap but slightly longer and fatter to fit 2x21700 batteries with built in G4 bi-pin socket? 2x21700 Megalennium-B?*
==========


ma tumba said:


> my most cherished incand hosts are those 2x18350/3x18350 for 1794/1499. I would love to have a 1x18350 or 1x18500 version to run a 3D mag bulb.


*Anybody else for 1x18500 version of these?*

*You can also use this body with 3.7 Volt bulb.*
==========


tuelleric said:


> You are right, 2x 21700 in a 2C Maglite will not work with the stock switch.



*These will add enough length to 2C M*g for pair of protected 18650 cells but since 21700 protected cells are about 75mm long, you will need either 3C M*g or add "C" extension to above tail cap.*


----------



## 325addict

Still I miss something you already did:
- a 3X 18650 body for the SF M6 head (which is also applicable to the various heads Lumens Factory has, to be combined in ONE super-flashlight!)
- I would like to see another run of MN to bi-pin adapters
- I would like to see another run of PR to bi-pin adapters
- And.... those gorgeous 6AA -> 2D and 9AA -> 3D adapters!! Yours were simply the very best you could get, period...
- something like a 2X 26650 light, M*g style, simple, with standard PR-based switch, as an "improved standard M*g". This is SOOO good! I have your 2.5D M*g and that's one of my most used lights. I can have a lot of different setups in it.

And: super bulbs like 7.4V / 1.2 Amp and 11V / 1 Amp G4 for some lower lumen / long runtime setup. This gives roughly Surefire C3 brightness, which is MORE than enough for 99% of all applications....
I only have a WA 6V / 0.64A bulb that takes the overdrive to 2 cell li-ion and still live 40 hours, but the next is a 2 Amps Lumens Factory bulb... and any other is ABOVE 2 Amps. There's a huge gap here, I tried to source bulbs like this but never succeeded...


----------



## konifans

325addict said:


> - And.... those gorgeous 6AA -> 2D and 9AA -> 3D adapters!!



Yesssssssssssss!!!
Does not need to be rechargeable, make it simple. It is easy and better to charge Eneloops independently with those high quality universal chargers.


----------



## ma tumba

fivemega said:


> *
> Anybody else for 1x18500 version of these?
> 
> *


*

I think that a 18350 would be preferred since it can hold a 5mm LED and a 3V cr123 battery. This is a very good setup, I have used a 5mm 3200K yuji in a 2x AA maglite and it is great!

I am aware of your C-C bodies but these 1794/1499 lights are focusable and this is why they are great*


----------



## ma tumba

This, but serial rather than parallel. We are really missing compact 3S bodies


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?269751-Parallel-3x18650-Megalennium


----------



## 325addict

That is exactly what I was asking for. It's time Fivemega does another run of these. If you lack a Surefire turbohead: that's no problem, Lumens Factory also has a fitting head. LED as well as incan. The ONLY part that's missing is... exactly this 3S 3X 18650 Megalennium!!



ma tumba said:


> This, but serial rather than parallel. We are really missing compact 3S bodies
> 
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?269751-Parallel-3x18650-Megalennium


----------



## ma tumba

325addict said:


> That is exactly what I was asking for. It's time Fivemega does another run of these. If you lack a Surefire turbohead: that's no problem, Lumens Factory also has a fitting head. LED as well as incan. The ONLY part that's missing is... exactly this 3S 3X 18650 Megalennium!!



or perhaps 3x21700 since every extra bit of juice is welcome in high power incands.

@fivemega, how much thicker would be a 21700 version compared to stock m6 tube?


----------



## 325addict

3X 21700 like the Megalennium with tri-angular 18650 setup will be WAY too thick to hold
3X 21700 in series (all behind each other) would result in a kind of 6D M*g WAY too long flashlight
3X 18650 in a tri-angular shape like the Megalennium 3S is JUST PERFECT! Add a few 3600mAh Klarus 18650s and you are good to go...



ma tumba said:


> or perhaps 3x21700 since every extra bit of juice is welcome in high power incands.
> 
> @fivemega, how much thicker would be a 21700 version compared to stock m6 tube?


----------



## mesa232323

Long time fan of your work FM. I've been lurking around this forum drooling over your lights for atleast 12 years.

Single 21700 p60 host, ability to add extenders. 

Tripple 21700 host that has 2 disconnectable sections in parallel. Ability to add 3 parallel 21700 sections into series to run Lumen factory IMR series with long run times switching from 4.2, 8.4, 12.6. Head adapters for D26, D36 and M series capable. Extra space between battery and lamps for better heat dissipation and ability to run IMR series without over heating batteries. 

TURN KEY lights that run bulbs like the 64656 and 64663.


----------



## fivemega

tuelleric said:


> A Maglite 2C with sleeve and bored Tailcap should be able to accomodate 2x 21700. This is what I plan do do since month now, I only do not have the time. However, a dedicated 2x 21700 body, which is compatible with SF C or M series heads, would be great!


*Each protected 21700 cell is 75mm long so 3C M*g has same battery space length without need of any extender. (2x75=150mm) (3x50=150mm)
What about 2x21700 battery barrel and tail cap for M*g "D" head similar to this but take M*g "D" head. Why M*g "D" because can also install 3" head.*



vicv said:


> A 2x26650 c tail m head light would be awesome.


*This should be a 2x21700 battery barrel and tail cap for $urefire M6/M4 head? Just imagine $urefire M4 with little thicker barrel and McClicky installed tail cap. MN20 will run close to two hours per charge.
Any interest?*


----------



## id30209

That’s a good idea. 2x21700 with McClicky tailcap so AW can be installed also. Surefire M head or even MagD would be great.
I’m in anyhow for this combo.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ma tumba

I think that a bigger incand host should be 3x 3.7V

There are plenty 2x 3.7v host options around already but not so much of good bulbs for them


----------



## jabe1

tuelleric said:


> A Maglite 2C with sleeve and bored Tailcap should be able to accomodate 2x 21700. This is what I plan do do since month now, I only do not have the time. However, a dedicated 2x 21700 body, which is compatible with SF C or M series heads, would be great!



This can accommodate 2x21700 unprotected cells which are about 144mm length. The question is how safe is it to run these large cells in series.
I already have a setup to utilize them, but I am hesitant.
2x 21700 protected are around 150mm depending on the individual cells. 3c Mag body is this length already.
You could use a bored tailcap and a C extension tube (FM 17mm) it would get you pretty close. If you can find protected 22700 that are 73mm or so long, it will work.


----------



## id30209

Actually what ma tumba said, single 21700 with powerfull 3.7V bulb for 300-400 lumen would be sweet.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## desert.snake

I would like a PWM circuit, as it was in SF A2, but to work from 2 parallel 21700 or 4 cp123 or 4 18350 with a choice of battery protection. All of steel. 2 reflectors and 3 lamps - for throw (1 bulb) and flood beam (2 bulb), controlled separately, but the type of 2 lamps is the same and 1 small lamp - 625 lm overall (300 lumens per 2 big lamp + 25 lm small flood lamp)


----------



## id30209

Something like Streamlight Twin Task? One sideswitch to control one throw bulb and several peripheral leds but in this case a few low power 3.7V bulbs.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## desert.snake

I have no idea what you mean)) I only know the Dominator X10, but it has a bad battery and is too big. I thought about body something like a Fenix LD50, but a incan and separate control (separate button for low and high beam), and most importantly, brightness stabilization and battery protection.








update

yeah, found this models of Streamlight, I liked with the laser, especially if replace all the diodes with a high CRI 3000K
https://www.streamlight.com/products/detail/index/twin-task-3aaa-laser-led


----------



## id30209

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## desert.snake

got it, like a beast


----------



## id30209

Similar but for single cell, 2xCR123 or 16650


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## novice

I would like to see a 2x21700 version of Fivemega's 2x26650 C-head body-and-tailcap. Great versatility. Use a Z44 bezel to run a P90 (or Malkoff), or substitute FM's turbohead to use with that same P90, or put on a C-to-M adapter to run an MN15 or MN20 in a SF turbohead, for very decent runtimes.

Perhaps there could be 2 versions. One with a Surefire C head, and one with a G4 socket, that could take a Mag "D" head. I'd probably buy both.


----------



## vicv

I don't know if this thread is still being followed or not. And I don't know what type of demand you're going to get for this but I know some people have been looking. A metal reflector for the mag light ML 25 IT lights. These are a fantastic little light but the only reflectors available for them are the stock plastic ones. If you were to make a VVLOP reflector for one of these I know I would buy a couple. Either a direct replacement. Bifocal. Or deep reflector. Just a tiny bit to clean up the beam but not lose much throw


----------



## Olumin

Seconded. A simple, lightly textured aluminium reflector would make that light perfect. Id get two.


----------

